# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] L'Hadopi: KO surprise

## Grand_Maître_B

Après un rapide passage devant la commission mixte paritaire (qui avait écarté l'amnistie, je vous l'avais bien dit, et qui avait rétabli une "double peine"), le texte HADOPI vient de se faire rejeter par 21 voix contre 15 !


Vous me pardonnerez cette absence inhabituelle d'intro, mais l'info est tellement importante que je me devais de vous prévenir aussitôt.


La presse spécialisée éructe de joie comme on dit, mais il faut quand même garder la tête froide. Un nouveau texte devrait pouvoir être présenté (notamment, sans double peine et avec amnistie), mais ça implique pour le gouvernement de repartir de zéro et puis, à force de prendre des coups, le tocard hésite toujours à remonter sur le ring, c'est une grande leçon de la vie.


Je ferai plus tard une news plus longue pour expliquer en détail ce qui c'est passé aujourd'hui, mais vous voulez quand même une première idée des raisons de cette victoire du monde juridique ?


A mon avis de professionnel, et après avoir fait jouer mes sources secrètes, je pense que c'est le fait d'avoir dit du mal des Québécois dans la news précédente qui nous a porté chance !


Plus de détails bientôt.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Tyler Durden

T'es trop fort  :;):

----------


## mackwic

Y'a... Y'a une oppositon maintenant? oO

WOuhouuuu! Champagne! \o/

Ca leur aprendra à torcher un texte aussi long en deux jours.  :;): 

EDIt: tiens pourquoi y a-t-il un décalage entre l'heure de sortie de la niouze et l'heure réelle? Y'a 15 minutes elle y était pas encore il me semble... Enfin, je peux me tromper hein, mais elle viens juste de sortir là je crois...

----------


## DecapFour

> A mon avis de professionnel, et après avoir fait jouer mes sources secrètes, je pense que c'est le fait d'avoir dit du mal des québécois dans la news précédente qui nous a porté chance !


Dites donc, ça t'as marqué ce tollé québécois.  :^_^: 

En tout cas : HAHADOPI.  :haha:

----------


## Hirilorn

:haha: 

Ca leur fera les pieds. Mais ya pas moyen qu'elle passe quand même, avec un second vote à l'assemblée ?

----------


## Poulos

:haha:

----------


## DecapFour

Oui, la photo est excellente !

HAHALBANEL  :haha:

----------


## Altaic

J'aime la Démocratie !  ::rolleyes:: 
En attendant y avait, une fois de plus, pas grand monde pour voter.
Dix personnes de plus et ça pouvait passer.  ::|:

----------


## mackwic

Hum, affaire à suivre en effet... :/
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/50...jet-revote.htm

Ca revient dès la rentrée de paques, faut croire.

Et en bonus, la vidéo du rejet: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mPLiaE9GEY  :;):

----------


## Neo_13

> Y'a... Y'a une oppositon maintenant? oO
> 
> WOuhouuuu! Champagne! \o/
> 
> Ca leur aprendra à torcher un texte aussi long en deux jours. 
> 
> EDIt: tiens pourquoi y a-t-il un décalage entre l'heure de sortie de la niouze et l'heure réelle? Y'a 15 minutes elle y était pas encore il me semble... Enfin, je peux me tromper hein, mais elle viens juste de sortir là je crois...


Moi je l'ai vu à ce moment là  :B):  Ya un truc  :B): 

Sinon, j'ai encore écrit à mon députay pour avoir son avis de 30ans d'hémicycle sur la possibilité d'une seconde lecture.

----------


## DecapFour

Je pense qu'il faut se faire tirer les oreilles pas le petit nerveux.
_Putain, je suis partout en même temps, et vous, vous êtes pas fichus de venir voter une loi de mayrde. Vous voulez que je le fasse à vot' place, c'est ça ?_

----------


## -Bulle-

36 votants, pour 577 deputés ... Enfin c'est pas passé, c est l'essentiel !

----------


## Zevka

Mais mais... c'était pas déjà plié et emballé ?  :tired: 

Oh putain. OH PUTAIN C'EST GENIAL !

----------


## kaldanm

Ce vote, ça me fais penser aux raids de MMORPG. 

Quand un guildie m'appellait sur mon portable "vite, logue toi, il nous manque un tank, on va se faire piquer la zone par les conccurents plus nombreux".

----------


## Epike

Bon téléchargement à tous  :;): 

*Retourne prendre l'intégrale de Docteur Queen femme médecin*

Edit : Ouuuuinnn un avertissement.  Excusez moi donc pour ce message par très malin qui était juste une pointe d'humour bien naze  ::|:

----------


## dunadan

Tf1 va pas manquer de montrer un hémicycle vide ce coup si !!

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Cool , on va pouvoir mettre la pression sur les député , comme quoi ces e*****s auront une chance de se racheter ^^

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Bon téléchargement à tous 
> 
> *Retourne prendre l'intégrale de Docteur Queen femme médecin*


Bon, docteur Queen encore, ça peut passer, vu le jeu des acteurs, un tribunal jugerait probablement que ça n'est pas une oeuvre de l'esprit, mais blague à part, n'oubliez pas que la DADVSI existe toujours et que la contrefaçon d'une oeuvre de l'esprit est belle et bien illégale et punie de 300 000 € d'amendes.

D'ailleurs, rappelez-vous que Magma Film est actuellement en train de poursuivre les téléchargeurs de Ich liebe Bitch et autres succès maisons. 

Donc, la chute d'Hadopi, qui n'est peut être d'ailleurs que temporaire, n'implique pas que le téléchargement d'oeuvres soit devenu légal.

----------


## Dar

Est ce qu'elle pleure la majorité là ? 
A t elle fait exprés de se retrouver en minorité ou bien ca va se plaindre de l'absentéisme de ses propres troupes qui aura une fois de plus planté une loi ?

----------


## Neo_13

> Bon, docteur Queen encore, ça peut passer, vu le jeu des acteurs, un tribunal jugerait probablement que ça n'est pas une oeuvre de l'esprit, mais blague à part, n'oubliez pas que la DADVSI existe toujours et que la contrefaçon d'une oeuvre de l'esprit est belle et bien illégale et punie de 300 000 € d'amendes.
> 
> D'ailleurs, rappelez-vous que Magma Film est actuellement en train de poursuivre les téléchargeurs de Ich liebe Bitch et autres succès maisons. 
> 
> Donc, la chute d'Hadopi, qui n'est peut être d'ailleurs que temporaire, n'implique pas que le téléchargement d'oeuvres soit devenu légal.


J'ajoute que du coup, l'incitation au piratage continue d'être proscrite ici, et est en plus irresponsable : quelle image ça donnerait des anti-hadopi.

Perso, je suis pas contre hadopi parce qu'elle nuit aux délinquants (puisque c'est un délit), mais parce qu'elle nuit aux innocents.

----------


## Lord Zero

Au moins ca prouve que voter, c'est pas toujours inutile

----------


## Yahiko

Yay ! Bonne nouvelle  :;):  ! Enfin wait & see néanmoins... 

Albanel ne nous forcera pas à utiliser le pare-feu d'OpenOffice  :haha:  .




> Hum, affaire à suivre en effet... :/
> Et en bonus, la vidéo du rejet: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mPLiaE9GEY


Je trouve ça dingue qu'ils votent toujours à main levé...

----------


## titi3

Content pour vous  :^_^:  Enfin comme dit le Grand Maitre, ce n'est point fini...

----------


## Desole

Humm...

Ce que je retiens de ça, c'est que en France une trentaine de personne suffise à décider du destin de 60 millions ::lol:: 

Sinon suffi que ça fasse un sujet de 5 min ce soir à TF1 et le prochain coup tous les députés seront là pour la faire passer la loi ::|:

----------


## Nuage

Soit dit en passant, c'est pas fini, effectivement.
Mais bon, au moins ça nous aura bien fait marrer.

"UN NOUVEAU VOTE APRÈS LES VACANCES

Le gouvernement va désormais faire repasser le texte à l'Assemblée et au Sénat, a annoncé Roger Karoutchi. "Ce vote retarde l'adoption du texte, ça ne le bloque pas", a-t-il déclaré à l'AFP, précisant que cette procédure avait été validée par François Fillon. "Ce texte sera de toute manière bien sûr voté. On le fera à la rentrée des vacances parlementaires" de Pâques, qui débutent ce jeudi soir et durent jusqu'au mardi 28 avril.

Le gouvernement ne pourra toutefois pas représenter exactement le même texte. Il devra représenter la dernière version du texte validée par l'Assemblée, avant son passage par la commission mixte paritaire. La commission avait notamment supprimé la possibilité, pour un internaute qui verrait sa connexion suspendue, de cesser de payer son abonnement." 
http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...ens_id=1162478

Nuage.

----------


## Anon4782

> Je trouve ça dingue qu'ils votent toujours à main levé...


C'est symbolique, les présents prouvent qu'ils se sont tirés les doigts du cul.  ::ninja::

----------


## Errata

Mouais, c'est la liesse un peu partout mais bon, quand l'empire est attaquer, l'empire contre attaque. Je ne doute pas de Cricri se lance dans un deuxièmes round ... qui j'espère n'amputera pas un bras a l'internaute..

----------


## zabuza

Autant de députés de gauches qui ont voté contre, ils ont finalement agis intelligemment. Ils s'opposent à une loi qui fait "chier" pas mal de jeunes !
J'étais curieux de voir la gueule d'Albanel lors du vote Hadopi, mais rien dans la vidéo.
Maintenant, je me demande ce qu'ils vont faire, s'acharner comme en parle Numerama, ou juste se taire?
Mais le non vote d'Hadopi n'est pas vraiment une victoire, si d'un coup des tonnes de procédures judiciaires contre les téléchargeurs s'installent en "représailles" ! ( je crois que Pascal Negre en avait parlé ).

----------


## FarFy

Ouais je sens bien le truc "Merde c'est pas passé ce coup-ci, on va faire revoter le truc, ou mieux, le déguiser dans un autre texte de loi! Ouais..." 

 ::|:  Vive la démocratie à 2 balles!!

----------


## justmoa



----------


## IZERA_WarheaD

Ben non c'est pas de la démocratie à deux balles, c'est ça aussi la démocratie. Voter, choisir son député en fonction de l'intérêt qu'il porte au peuple et pas forcement à sa carrière sont des trucs que tout le monde ne fait pas, et voila ce que ça donne.

C'est aussi ça qui est beau dans la démocratie c'est qu'à aucun moment elle ne dit de quel coté elle penche. Je vous rappellerai juste comme ça qu'avant d'être dans une démocratie (qui n'est qu'un système de vote et de participation) on est avant tout en république. Et que c'est plutôt les valeurs de la république française qui sont mises à plat, et non la démocratie qui elle pourrait être fasciste et ça lui irait aussi bien que si c'était les lendemains qui chantent :^^:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Mais le non vote d'Hadopi n'est pas vraiment une victoire, si d'un coup des tonnes de procédures judiciaires contre les téléchargeurs s'installent en "représailles" ! ( je crois que Pascal Negre en avait parlé ).


Hé ben au moins ça sera la justice qui tranchera. C'est largement préférable à ce qui est prévu par la loi.

----------


## Balin

:haha: DOPI

Mais on a gagné une bataille et non pas la guerre. Pour sur que nos copaings du gouvernement vont revenir avec une jolie loi tout neuve. Alors que la lutte continue comme on dit  ::):

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

Manoeuvre d'obstruction, comme on en voit souvent (encore que dans ces conditions c'est la première fois), mais c'est évident que le gouvernement ne va pas en rester là et ça ne fait qu'offrir un sursit de quelques semaines avant un nouveau vote qui je l'espère aboutira.

La bonne chose dans l'affaire, c'est qu'au moins la fameuse double peine qui faisait tant polémique devrait sauter dans le nouveau texte voté fin avril.

----------


## FarFy

> Ben non c'est pas de la démocratie à deux balles, c'est ça aussi la démocratie. Voter, choisir son député en fonction de l'intérêt qu'il porte au peuple et pas forcement à sa carrière sont des trucs que tout le monde ne fait pas, et voila ce que ça donne.
> 
> C'est aussi ça qui est beau dans la démocratie c'est qu'à aucun moment elle ne dit de quel coté elle penche. Je vous rappellerai juste comme ça qu'avant d'être dans une démocratie (qui n'est qu'un système de vote et de participation) on est avant tout en république. Et que c'est plutôt les valeurs de la république française qui sont mises à plat, et non la démocratie qui elle pourrait être fasciste et ça lui irait aussi bien que si c'était les lendemains qui chantent :^^:


Malgré ces belles paroles, j'ai bien peur qu'ils fassent un coup de pute avec revote de la loi, ou même un nouveau texte tout beau tout neuf qui est en fait pire que l'ancien. Ca s'est déjà vu, et ça ne m'étonnerait pas encore une fois...  ::sad:: 

Espérons que cette loi passe au broyeur de déchets une bonne fois pour toute. Requiescat In Pace, AMEN!

----------


## Super_Newbie

> *Manoeuvre d'obstruction*, comme on en voit souvent (encore que dans ces conditions c'est la première fois), mais c'est évident que le gouvernement ne va pas en rester là et ça ne fait qu'offrir un sursit de quelques semaines avant un nouveau vote qui je l'espère aboutira.
> 
> La bonne chose dans l'affaire, c'est qu'au moins la fameuse double peine qui faisait tant polémique devrait sauter dans le nouveau texte voté fin avril.


Gné? Pour toi ce sont les députés présents dans l'hémicycle les fautifs?
Edit : ha merde KKN, j'avais pas vu que c'était toi. Change pas, tu nous fais bien rire.

----------


## IZERA_WarheaD

> Malgré ces belles paroles, j'ai bien peur qu'ils fassent un coup de pute avec revote de la loi, ou même un nouveau texte tout beau tout neuf qui est en fait pire que l'ancien. Ca s'est déjà vu, et ça ne m'étonnerait pas encore une fois... 
> 
> Espérons que cette loi passe au broyeur de déchets une bonne fois pour toute. Requiescat In Pace, AMEN!


Oui mais justement je disais juste que c'est pas la démocratie qu'il faut accabler ... mais les électeurs ^^

----------


## ToasT

> Manoeuvre d'obstruction, comme on en voit souvent (encore que dans ces conditions c'est la première fois), mais c'est évident que le gouvernement ne va pas en rester là et ça ne fait qu'offrir un sursit de quelques semaines avant un nouveau vote qui je l'espère aboutira.
> 
> La bonne chose dans l'affaire, c'est qu'au moins la fameuse double peine qui faisait tant polémique devrait sauter dans le nouveau texte voté fin avril.


 Si encore ils avaient fait débouler 300 mecs, ouais, tu pourrais qualifier ça d'obstruction, mais tes élus n'étaient pas la. Je dis "tes", en parlant du camp que tu soutiens. Personnellement, je m'en fous, mais ta logique est à chier.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Gné? Pour toi ce sont les députés présents dans l'hémicycle les fautifs?


Ils s'étaient planqué sous l'escalier avant le vote parait il, et selon le réglement quand le président (socialiste) prend la parole, les autres députés ne peuvent plus intervenir pour voter. Donc c'est un petit coup médiatique en somme, bien mené cela dit.

Enfin, je te rassure la droite a souvent fait des coups de ce genre aussi.

@ Toast : C'est pas parceque je défend une réforme que ce sont *mes* élus ou que j'appartiens au même bord politique que ceux qui proposent la loi.

----------


## znokiss

Ouf que, hein.

----------


## ToasT

> @ Toast : C'est pas parceque je défend une réforme que ce sont *mes* élus ou j'appartiens au même bord politique que ceux qui proposent la loi.


 C'est justement pourquoi ma dernière phrase parlait de ta logique. Ou plutot de tes arguments.

----------


## FarFy

> Oui mais justement je disais juste que c'est pas la démocratie qu'il faut accabler ... mais les électeurs ^^


Yes j'ai bien pigé l'allusion! Démocratie à 2 balles = électeurs teubés.
Ceci dit, quand on voit le choix qu'on a en ce moment...  ::P: 

Bon allez, pas de HS politique ou Grand Maître B va nous sortir son marteau de la loi et nous taper avec! C'est aussi ça la démocratie chez les canards. ^^

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> C'est justement pourquoi ma dernière phrase parlait de ta logique. Ou plutot de tes arguments.


Moi ce que je veux, c'est qu'on arrive enfin à en finir avec cette loi qui s'applique dans la vie réelle et qui devient innapliquable dés lors qu'on se connecte sur internet. 

Ca c'est ma logique et j'espère sincerement que le texte (sans la double peine, car je suis d'accord que c'est injuste) va passer.

----------


## Poireau

Pfff, pour une fois qu'un gouvernement tentait de faire quelquechose pour contrer le piratage de masse... mais non, retour de l'immobilisme à la française.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Pfff, pour une fois qu'un gouvernement tentait de faire quelquechose pour contrer le piratage de masse... mais non, retour de l'immobilisme à la française.


Le retour en grâce de la tactique Maginot  ::): 

On pose notre cul, et on attend.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Yes j'ai bien pigé l'allusion! Démocratie à 2 balles = électeurs teubés.
> Ceci dit, quand on voit le choix qu'on a en ce moment... 
> 
> Bon allez, pas de HS politique ou Grand Maître B va nous sortir son marteau de la loi et nous taper avec! C'est aussi ça la démocratie chez les canards. ^^


Ouais il y a un topic politique sur Hadopi pour ça. Sinon, comme dirait Boulon:




> La modération n'a pas de sexe, ni d'identité.
> Juste un gros marteau pour t'exploser la face.

----------


## IZERA_WarheaD

Non on peut parler de politique tant qu'on ne parle pas des partis de manière à les comparer qualitativement hein et c'est donc borderline  ::):  moi je parlai juste du fait que nous sommes en république et que pas mal de députés semblent ignorer qu'une républiques est une structure portant en elle un certain nombre de valeur (au hasard trois complètement antinomiques mais bon : Liberté, égalité, fraternité) et que leurs électeurs eux aussi en ont absolument rien à foutre tant qu'on ne leur coupe pas la télé et le porno ... c'est tout ...

Mais bon je m'égare (de lyon) et je pars de ce pas me pendre avant que le Centi Maitre B vienne ici pour me foutre un blâme !

EDIT : Posté avant de lire l'intervention du Centi Maitre ... mes excuses, je me tais ! Bannissez moi o/

----------


## Graveen

> lepoint.fr : Étiez-vous présent en séance au moment du vote ?
> Non, j'étais dans mon bureau juste à côté. Mais là n'est pas le problème...


une phrase culte. sinon, j'imagine qu'il le font tous. Et qu'ils le prévoient aussi (ou pas).

Je pense surtout que certains députés de la majorité n'ont pas voulu, au vu du bordel et en pensant à leur carrière, ou selon leurs intimes convictions, prendre ce risque, rien de plus.

----------


## kaldanm

Légalement, lorsque le vote est demandé aucun nouvel arrivant n'est accepté avant le reglement du vote ?

Parce que le coup de l'escalier aura peut etre un effet positif, a savoir remplir un peu plus l'hemicycle.

(ou, plus probablement, quelque travaux pour murer quelques coins sombres  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Johnny Boy

Je suis content pour vous chers voisins Français! La Suisse commence à songer à vous piquer pas mal d'idées de ce projet de loi pour l'adapter chez nous... Si ça se casse la gueule en France ça peut être que positif pour tout le monde!  :;):

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> (ou, plus probablement, quelque travaux pour murer quelques coins sombres )


Oui effectivement, ça me semble plus que probable  ::P: 




> Je suis content pour vous chers voisins Français! La Suisse commence à songer à vous piquer pas mal d'idées de ce projet de loi pour l'adapter chez nous... Si ça se casse la gueule en France ça peut être que positif pour tout le monde!


Et pour toute loi Hadopi acheter, les 35 H offertes !

----------


## Hirilorn

> Ils s'étaient planqué sous l'escalier avant le vote parait il, et selon le réglement quand le président (socialiste) prend la parole, les autres députés ne peuvent plus intervenir pour voter.


J'ai pas compris : qui était planqué sous l'escalier ?

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> J'ai pas compris : qui était planqué sous l'escalier ?


Les socialistes.




> Mais à l'Assemblée, les députés ont rejeté le texte par 21 voix contre 15 lors d'un vote à main levée à 13h10. Alors que l'UMP était majoritaire pendant toute la matinée, une dizaine de députés socialistes a fait irruption dans l'hémicycle quelques instants avant le vote, inversant le rapport de forces. Les centristes Jean Dionis du Séjour et Nicolas Perruchot, ainsi que le souverainiste Nicolas Dupont-Aignan ont joint leur voix à la gauche.

----------


## Hirilorn

Je comprends qu'à moitié l'argument : tu veux nous dire que si les opposants au texte s'étaient installés avant le début de la séance, les autres auraient vu qu'ils étaient en infériorité numérique et auraient eu le temps d'appeler des renforts ? 

C'est semi-fallacieux, comme argument. Si les défenseurs de l'hadopi avaient fait correctement leur boulot, ils seraient venus pour voter sans nécessairement regarder le rapport de force. Quand on veut faire passer une loi, on se bouge le cul à l'assemblée pour la soutenir.

----------


## Mark Havel

_A priori_, quelques députés socialistes pour faire croire à l'UMP qu'ils avaient quand même la majorité pour faire passer le texte. Au lieu de s'expliquer sur le vote, ils ont décidé de faire rentrer leurs députés, du coup, pas de suspension de séance possible pour compléter les rangs de l'UMP et pouf, loi rejetée.

D'un autre côté, ami partisan de la HADOPI, si les députés UMP étaient réellement pour cette loi, ils seraient venus en nombre suffisant pour qu'elle passe. Le nombre de députés dans l'hémicycle, c'est 577, pas 36 et s'il n'y a pas assez de monde pour faire passer une loi qui importe tant à notre gouvernement, ce n'est pas non plus le pur fruit d'une basse manœuvre de l'opposition, c'est aussi le très clair sentiment d'un gros malaise dans la majorité vis à vis du texte.

Edition : grillé. Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Hirilorn. Quand on veut faire passer une loi aussi controversée, on s'en donne les moyens, point barre et on n'accuse pas l'opposition d'obstruction si on ne parvient pas à motiver suffisamment de monde de son camp pour ce genre de loi.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> C'est semi-fallacieux, comme argument. Si les défenseurs de l'hadopi avaient fait correctement leur boulot, ils seraient venus pour voter sans nécessairement regarder le rapport de force. Quand on veut faire passer une loi, on se bouge le cul à l'assemblée pour la soutenir.


Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, c'est ce qui s'appelle l'excés de confiance (faut savoir que la loi a été préalablement voté par la commission mixte paritaire et qu'en général, elle est jamais désavouée).

Donc c'est bien joué de la part des socialistes qui ont justement misé sur ce premier vote pour piéger l'UMP.

Maintenant, la loi n'est pas pour autant rejetée définitivement et elle passera de nouveau devant les deux chambres pour être voté (sans la partie sur la double peine).

----------


## Sticky

Faut pas parler politique dans les commentaires nous dit-on, mais en même temps, "le tocard" dans la news, c'est à peine voilé comme terme... bref, faites ce que je dis, faites pas ce que je fais quoi...

----------


## Dar

Surtout que réussir à faire une obstruction à 25... 
Faut vraiment arreter de se moquer du monde là quand meme KKN. Sans déc...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Faut pas parler politique dans les commentaires nous dit-on, mais en même temps, "le tocard" dans la news, c'est à peine voilé comme terme... bref, faites ce que je dis, faites pas ce que je fais quoi...


Dans la news, le tocard c'est le texte et ses contradictions juridiques. Mais sinon, oui, si tu as un doute, fais ce que je dis sans te préoccuper de ce que je fais. Comment ? En disant ça je fais de la politique ? Pfff...

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

En plus si y avait qu'un seul tocard en politique ça se saurait.




> Surtout que réussir à faire une obstruction à 25... 
> Faut vraiment arreter de se moquer du monde là quand meme KKN. Sans déc...


Ouais... bon joker  ::P:

----------


## Mark Havel

De toutes façons, il restait toujours le parlement européen et le conseil constitutionnel et je doute fortement que renverser la charge de la preuve soit quelque chose susceptible de passer comme une lettre à la poste.

----------


## sissi

Allez, ils vont bien nous sortir un  49-3 ...

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> De toutes façons, il restait toujours le parlement européen et le conseil constitutionnel et je doute fortement que renverser la charge de la preuve soit quelque chose susceptible de passer comme une lettre à la poste.


Bof le conceil constitutionnel aujourd'hui, vu leurs derniers coups d'éclats, c'est pas trop le soucis.

Par contre le Parlement Européen, oui à mon avis ça peut être un sérieux obstacle.

----------


## Mark Havel

Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pense le Grand Maitre B, mais le fait de devoir prouver son innocence alors que tout notre modèle juridique est basé sur la présomption d'innocence et donc la preuve de la culpabilité à apporter, je suis pas sur que ça soit spécialement du gout des puristes. Cela dit, le Conseil Constitutionnel a en effet laissé passer des textes tout aussi douteux (le coup de garder enfermés les criminels considérés comme dangereux même s'ils ont accompli leur peine...) donc on ne sait jamais, comme tu le dis si bien.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pense le Grand Maitre B, mais le fait de devoir prouver son innocence alors que tout notre modèle juridique est basé sur la présomption d'innocence et donc la preuve de la culpabilité à apporter, je suis pas sur que ça soit spécialement du gout des puristes. Cela dit, le Conseil Constitutionnel a en effet laissé passer des textes tout aussi douteux (le coup de garder enfermés les criminels considérés comme dangereux même s'ils ont accompli leur peine...) donc on ne sait jamais, comme tu le dis si bien.


Je suis très hostile à cette loi pour, entre autres, les raisons juridiques que tu indiques et d'autres encore. J'en avais fait un topo complet dans un article pour le canard papier qui est accessible ici.

Le texte date un peu maintenant, certains points ont changé, d'autres se sont ajoutés, mais le principe de mon hostilité vis à vis de cette loi est toujours d'actualité.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

J'suis pas toujours fan des illustrations, mais celle là j'adore :

----------


## JudaGrumme

Ya pas un nombre minimum de députés requis pour faire un vote ? Je ne suis peut-être pas totalement au fait des pratiques dans le domaine,mais voter à 36 / 577, je trouve ça franchement honteux. Ils faisaient quoi les autres ?
Je ne déplore pas que la loi ai été rejetée (bien au contraire) mais dans le principe je trouve ça limite.

----------


## Enoi

témoignage d'un député vert en caméléon caché derrière un pot de fleur:
http://auxmarchesdupalaisbourbon.blo...ternet-ha.html 
extrait:
 "Lorsque j’ai accouru à l’hémicycle, j’ai constaté que plusieurs députés socialistes restaient groupés derrière la porte de l’hémicycle ou plus exactement derrière le rideau"
  Éclaircissement juridique de bon aloi chez maître Eolas, et vive Christine Albanel
"Ils s'étaient planqués à dix derrière une colonne" D'après Copé chez arrêt sur image qui parle de députes ninja! En fait c'est entre le piège du hors jeu et une stratégie de paint ball
             A quand un jeu?

----------


## Jolaventur

Ne crions pas vicyoire trop vite
Copé a dit que c'était un petit couac et que ça repasserait à l'assemblée.

Comme on dit il ne faut pas enculer l'ours avec de l'avoir briser les pattes arrières.

----------


## Poulos

Ce montage me fait marré :  ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ya pas un nombre minimum de députés requis pour faire un vote ? Je ne suis peut-être pas totalement au fait des pratiques dans le domaine,mais voter à 36 / 577, je trouve ça franchement honteux. Ils faisaient quoi les autres ?
> Je ne déplore pas que la loi ai été rejetée (bien au contraire) mais dans le principe je trouve ça limite.


Non y'a rien de tout ça
C'est un texte dont les député n'ont rien à battre 
et oui c'est scandaleux.

----------


## Enoi

> Non y'a rien de tout ça
> C'est un texte dont les député n'ont rien à battre 
> et oui c'est scandaleux.


   En fait c'est parce que le gouvernement a choisi de le faire passer en urgence, et donc avec une procédure légère, vote à main levée tout de suite après les interventions. L'opposition à renoncer à intervenir d'ailleurs pour que le vote ait lieu au bon moment( Quand Lefevre est parti manger).

----------


## petaire

Pwned.

----------


## Jolaventur

Tient j'aimerai bien entendre les argument du trolls et du poireau pour soiutenir cette ignominie.
Ok faut une loi , on est tous d'accord là dessus mais pas une comme ça quoi merde.

----------


## Enoi

Continuons à rire avec Christine Albanel ( et non pas "de", pas de politique)
    Chez Marianne: l'interview du directeur général de la Fédération française des télécoms publiée par LePoint.fr à 12h56 commence par ces quelques lignes : «l'adoption de la loi Hadopi a provoqué des remous au sein de la toute jeune Fédération française des Télécoms.»
"le site de l'Assemblée nationale proclame officiellement le texte de la loi Création et Internet adoptée..."

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Champagne !

----------


## Enoi

Scoop: Sarkozy viens de faire une déclaration, il veut faire une loi pour interdire les rideaux à l'assemblée nationale

----------


## LeBabouin

Dans ton cul Negre. Bien fait pour tous ces lobbyistes pourris qui veulent faire de la grosse tune avec l'Art qui devrait être gratuit. J'ai essayé de télécharger un Vermeer une fois mais le cadre ne passait pas à travers mon routeur. Pareil pour Barry Lindon, l'écran panoramique du Grand Rex renaclait à se transformer en bits, j'ai dû laisser tomber.
Sinon, il n'y a rien à craindre du parlement européen. C'est que des profiteurs sans aucun pouvoir. Ils sont juste payés des fortunes pour émettre un avis. Ils votent que dalle.

----------


## SAYA

> http://static.pcinpact.com/images/bd...ne-albanel.jpg


Faut pas pleurer comme ça !!!!!!! Ce sera pire la prochaine fois ::P:  ::P:  ::P:  ::P:

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Tient j'aimerai bien entendre les argument du trolls et du poireau pour soiutenir cette ignominie.
> Ok faut une loi , on est tous d'accord là dessus mais pas une comme ça quoi merde.


Je suppose que Trolls c'est moi  ::): 

Bon par contre, je me demande si je fais bien de vous donner mon avis sans vous faire signer une décharge, nan parceque y a déjà deux sujets auxquels j'ai plus accès, mon espace d'expression se réduit de jour en jour ici.

Pour moi il faut cette loi parceque :

1) La loi existe mais il est impossible de contrôler le contenu téléchargé auprès des dizaines de millions de personnes ayant un accès à Internet. (bon pour le chiffre exact j'en sais rien, je fais une estimation). A ce niveau, on ne peut pas échapper à un contrôle assisté par l'informatique (c'est ça aussi le progrés  ::P: ).

2) En dehors de l'aspect "double peine" que je n'apprécie pas plus que vous et qui devrait ne pas être retenu, l'utilisateur a le droit quand même à un courriel d'avertissement suivi d'un courrier recommandé pour lui dire d'arrêter de faire le cyber-radin. Bref, on le prend par la main, c'est pas le truc brutal qui va lui tomber dessus comme la misère sur le pauvre monde.

3) On ne peut pas rester avec un système à deux vitesses ou la loi est appliquée dans la vie réelle mais a une existence juste de principe dés lors qu'on se connecte à internet. Donc soit on autorise le vol à l'étalage, soit on fait une loi pour enfin mettre un terme au piratage de masse sur internet. L'égalité devant la loi ça me semble pas être une notion ringarde.

4) Il y a un manque à gagner pour le commerce et l'industrie, prouver l'inverse c'est comme convaincre de l'inexistence de l'avarice.
Enfin, si tant de professionnels du secteur disposant ou non de plateforme de téléchargement légal, réclament à ce point une loi dans le domaine, il me semble qu'il est assez présomptueux de penser qu'ils font fausse route et que la mesure ne leur permettra pas de combler ce manque dut au téléchargement illégaux, ne serait ce que partiellement. 

5) Si on recherche la loi idéale qui rend tout le monde heureux etc.. amour, paquerettes and co. Ben on aura le droit à rien. 

Voilà en gros pour *Mes* raisons.

----------


## Enoi

Vu sur Anpe.fr : JF 50-55 ans cherche emploi dans le domaine de la culture. Expérience dans les châteaux. Ancienne ministre.

----------


## Jolaventur

> 4) Il y a un manque à gagner pour le commerce et l'industrie, prouver l'inverse c'est comme convaincre de l'inexistence de l'avarice.
> Enfin, si tant de professionnels du secteur disposant ou non de plateforme de téléchargement légal, réclament à ce point une loi dans le domaine, il me semble qu'il est assez présomptueux de penser qu'ils font fausse route et que la mesure ne leur permettra pas de combler ce manque dut au téléchargement illégaux, ne serait ce que partiellement.


En même temps faut arréter avec les chiffres d'Universal.
Le P2P dynamise un secteur en obligeant les majors à se bouger le cul pour combler un manque à gagner.

Sans le piratage tu crois vraiment qu'on aurait des offres de P2P ou des plateforme genre Itunes.
On en serait encore à la bonne vieille galette à 20€ et au single à 5.

----------


## ERISS

Pour une compréhension du contexte de Hadopi (et de notre monde). Leçon tirée des luttes universitaires actuelles:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k39XwVIKCEvyiBZQEn
(Au début ça peut sembler un peu bidon, mais ça devient bon)
Education et internet, même combat! (dans la vidéo ça commence à se comprendre après la 1ère demi-heure): Pour une industrialisation de la culture, il faut créer sa rareté!: Emprisonner la culture dans la propriété intellectuelle: _La propriété, c'est le vol!_

----------


## Madval

> Blah blah
> ...Ramassis de conneries...


Tain je comprend pourquoi tout le monde te blacklist toi. Mais en vrai t'es idiot comme ça dans la vrai vie ou tu fait semblant pour les forums ?..
Parceque moi par ex, je suis un pauv taré mais je le revendique, par contre toi t'as l'air de vouloir jouer l'intelligent, mais qu'est ce que t'es con...

----------


## Enoi

Vu sur Le Monde.fr: "Je regardais X-Men Wolverine, pris par l'histoire, j'ai oublié l'heure du vote" Un député U.M.P

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Tain je comprend pourquoi tout le monde te blacklist toi. Mais en vrai t'es idiot comme ça dans la vrai vie ou tu fait semblant pour les forums ?..
> Parceque moi par ex, je suis un pauv taré mais je le revendique, par contre toi t'as l'air de vouloir jouer l'intelligent, mais qu'est ce que t'es con...


Oui c'est sur qu'insulter les gens, c'est montrer toute l'étendue de son intelligence.

Ah, je savais bien que j'aurais dut vous faire signer une décharge.  ::):

----------


## TheToune

> Faut pas parler politique dans les commentaires nous dit-on, mais en même temps, "le tocard" dans la news, c'est à peine voilé comme terme... bref, faites ce que je dis, faites pas ce que je fais quoi...


C'est pas le principe même de la politique ça ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Vu sur Le Monde.fr: "Je regardais X-Men Wolverine, pris par l'histoire, j'ai oublié l'heure du vote" Un député U.M.P


Lien?

---------- Post added at 21h12 ---------- Previous post was at 21h11 ----------




> Je suppose que Trolls c'est moi 
> 
> Bon par contre, je me demande si je fais bien de vous donner mon avis sans vous faire signer une décharge, nan parceque y a déjà deux sujets auxquels j'ai plus accès, mon espace d'expression se réduit de jour en jour ici.
> 
> Pour moi il faut cette loi parceque :
> 
> 1) La loi existe mais il est impossible de contrôler le contenu téléchargé auprès des dizaines de millions de personnes ayant un accès à Internet. (bon pour le chiffre exact j'en sais rien, je fais une estimation). A ce niveau, on ne peut pas échapper à un contrôle assisté par l'informatique (c'est ça aussi le progrés ).
> 
> 2) En dehors de l'aspect "double peine" que je n'apprécie pas plus que vous et qui devrait ne pas être retenu, l'utilisateur a le droit quand même à un courriel d'avertissement suivi d'un courrier recommandé pour lui dire d'arrêter de faire le cyber-radin. Bref, on le prend par la main, c'est pas le truc brutal qui va lui tomber dessus comme la misère sur le pauvre monde.
> ...


:blacklist:
Poirote pareil.

----------


## LeBabouin

> par contre toi t'as l'air de vouloir jouer l'intelligent, mais qu'est ce que t'es con...


J'espère qu'il comprend pas ce qu'il écrit, sinon c'est plus de la connerie mais une maladie.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> :blacklist:
> Poirote pareil.



 ::O: 

Le mec il me demande mes raisons, je lui donne et il me Blacklist.
_
" allez y poussez derrière, j'arrive pas à rentrer dans cette fichue pensée unique !! "_

 ::P:

----------


## Doc TB

> Le mec il me demande mes raisons, je lui donne et il me Blacklist.
> _
> " allez y poussez derrière, j'arrive pas à rentrer dans cette fichue pensée unique !! "_


La dessus, on est bien d'accord. On va tout de suite arrêter les insultes envers les gens qui ne pensent pas comme vous. Un peu de tolérance SVP !

----------


## The Real Dav

> Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pense le Grand Maitre B, mais le fait de devoir prouver son innocence alors que tout notre modèle juridique est basé sur la présomption d'innocence et donc la preuve de la culpabilité à apporter, je suis pas sur que ça soit spécialement du gout des puristes.


On remerciera notre copain le nain qui a intégré la présomption de culpabilité avec le Contrôle Sanction Automatisé (les radars fixes quoi) grâce auquel l'on doit raquer pour clamer son innocence.
Et ça date pas d'hier la présomption de culpabilité, en France. Rien que si un trou du cul assermenté par l'état t'accuse, c'est à toi de prouver ton innocence et pas à l'autre de prouver ta culpabilité, sa parole suffit.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Et ça date pas d'hier la présomption de culpabilité, en France. Rien que si un trou du cul assermenté par l'état t'accuse, c'est à toi de prouver ton innocence et pas à l'autre de prouver ta culpabilité, sa parole suffit.


On peut ajouter en outre que sa plainte sera traité en priorité et qu'on peut très bien se retrouver en prison avant que la notre soit tout juste lu.

Une idée révolutionnaire : La fin des privilèges !

----------


## Enoi

Luc Besson aurait déclaré: vous étiez les complices de voleurs messieurs les députés, aujourd'hui vous êtes des tueurs car c'est un peu big brother qu'on assassine"

----------


## cats_bulletin

Etant adhérent UMP voici 1 ou 2 infos complémentaires qui expliquent
au moins un peu ce qui c'est passé. Les députés UMP devaient savoir
depuis quelques temps qu'ils n'avaient rien à gagner en votant pour cette
loi, ce qui explique leur faible participation la semaine dernière.
Après le 1er vote, lorsque le danger est devenu imminent, un certain
nombre d'adhérents ont envoyé (comme moi) des messages CLAIRS : "si
vous touchez au net vous le regretterez BEAUCOUP comptez sur nous ...
les adhérents ...qui sommes aussi des utilisateurs". Puis il y a eu un dernier
coup de semonce : "si la loi passe définitivement ont vous B _ _ _ _ _ le
C _ _ ... c'est juré". Tout ça écrit super soft.
Et des messages il y en a eu un certain nombre, pas forcément une lame
de fond ..... mais suffisamment et d'une teneur suffisamment explicite
pour les convaincre ..... qu'il valait mieux "rester hors du coup". J'ai com-
mencé la journée du 09/04 en envoyant un message (très soft) à ma
ministre et candidate aux régionales en IdF en lui rappelant que le PS
promettait de faire sauter la loi s'ils revenaient au pouvoir .... et qu'entre
le net et l'UMP j'avais déjà choisi. Pas mal d'autres que moi ont dû le faire
et aider à faire comprendre que les utilisateurs qu'ils votent pour
BESANCENOT, BAYROU, AUBRY, ROYALE se considèrent tous dans la même
galère. Le message est clair : NE TOUCHEZ PAS AU NET .... AU FAIT, Y'A
PAS DES ELECTIONS EUROPEENNES ET REGIONALES BIENTÔT ? ?
Longue vie à Canard PC et à Grand Mâïtre B ! !

----------


## Mark Havel

> On peut ajouter en outre que sa plainte sera traité en priorité et qu'on peut très bien se retrouver en prison avant que la notre soit tout juste lu.
> 
> Une idée révolutionnaire : La fin des privilèges !


C'est pas une raison pour généraliser ce principe et surtout, l'inscrire dans une loi non plus.

À part ça, je vois quelques beaux trolls, mention spéciale à certains qui ne trouvent plus qu'à répondre quelques insultes à un message finalement assez bien argumenté. L'idée d'éviter une guerre judiciaire entre les clients et les ayants-droit n'est pas fondamentalement mauvaise, la façon dont le projet de loi a été fait oui.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

Moi j'aimerais bien qu'à mon tour, de sorte que l'échange soit complet, on m'explique ce qui pour vous est injuste dans cette loi (en dehors de la double peine car sur ce point je vous rejoins complètement).

Et promis, je blacklist personne  ::P:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Le mec il me demande mes raisons, je lui donne et il me Blacklist.
> _
> " allez y poussez derrière, j'arrive pas à rentrer dans cette fichue pensée unique !! "_


Non , Non je plaisante, même si je comprends qu'il faille un cadre légal à tout ça.
Je peux pas comprendre qu'on soutienne cette loi.
Bon c'est vrai que c'est plus souple que la Dadvsi. Mais ça va toujours dans le mauvais sens qui au lizeu d'accompagner internet et de favoriser l'émergence d'une offre de musque pluraliste.
On met tout le monde au pieds du mur et on sort les mousquets.
Après il est vrai que je suis un sombre gauchiste qui a voté Royal et Ayrault par deux fois.

---------- Post added at 21h50 ---------- Previous post was at 21h47 ----------




> Etant adhérent UMP voici 1 ou 2 infos complémentaires qui expliquent
> au moins un peu ce qui c'est passé. Les députés UMP devaient savoir
> depuis quelques temps qu'ils n'avaient rien à gagner en votant pour cette
> loi, ce qui explique leur faible participation la semaine dernière.
> Après le 1er vote, lorsque le danger est devenu imminent, un certain
> nombre d'adhérents ont envoyé (comme moi) des messages CLAIRS : "si
> vous touchez au net vous le regretterez BEAUCOUP comptez sur nous ...
> les adhérents ...qui sommes aussi des utilisateurs". Puis il y a eu un dernier
> coup de semonce : "si la loi passe définitivement ont vous B _ _ _ _ _ le
> ...


Pour peu j'embrasserais un Ump pour la première fois de ma vie.
Si d'ailleurs j'ai toujours pas reçu ma carte d'electeur et je trouve ça byzarre.

----------


## Enoi

"C'est scandaleux, l'UMP se rend coupable de contrefaçon en rejouant mon film Titanic à l'assemblée nationale sans me reverser de royalties!" James Cameron

----------


## The Real Dav

> 1) La loi existe mais il est impossible de contrôler le contenu téléchargé auprès des dizaines de millions de personnes ayant un accès à Internet. (bon pour le chiffre exact j'en sais rien, je fais une estimation). A ce niveau, on ne peut pas échapper à un contrôle assisté par l'informatique (c'est ça aussi le progrés ).


Pourquoi vouloir absolument tout contrôler ?
Tu dirais quoi si un flic était sur ton fauteuil passager dès l'instant que tu prends la route ?
Pire, serait-tu prêt à être contrôlé 24/7 pour être sûr que tu ne commettes pas d'infraction ?
(Alors que ceux-là même qui veulent tout contrôler sont les premiers à bafouer les lois...)
Franklin (Benjamin, pas la tortue!) disait bien quelque chose comme: "Celui qui est prêt à sacrifier sa liberté contre la sécurité ne mérite ni l'un ni l'autre."




> 2) En dehors de l'aspect "double peine" que je n'apprécie pas plus que vous et qui devrait ne pas être retenu, l'utilisateur a le droit quand même à un courriel d'avertissement suivi d'un courrier recommandé pour lui dire d'arrêter de faire le cyber-radin. Bref, on le prend par la main, c'est pas le truc brutal qui va lui tomber dessus comme la misère sur le pauvre monde.


Tu télécharge 4 fichiers différents, un mail pour le premier, un RAR pour le second, plus de net pour le troisième, et la taule pour le quatrième, comme ça tu t'en fous de plus avoir le net.
Les lois, ils les appliquent comme ils veulent...




> 3) On ne peut pas rester avec un système à deux vitesses ou la loi est appliquée dans la vie réelle mais a une existence juste de principe dés lors qu'on se connecte à internet. Donc soit on autorise le vol à l'étalage, soit on fait une loi pour enfin mettre un terme au piratage de masse sur internet. L'égalité devant la loi ça me semble pas être une notion ringarde.


Le vol à l'étalage, tout comme les agressions gratuites et le racket, sont autorisés puisque ceux qui commettent ces délits ont juste droit à une nuit prise de tête au commissariat pour sortir le lendemain et recommencer gaiement.
De plus il faut arrêter de faire le "bien pensant" au sujet des vilains pirates du net (bouuuuh les méchants pas beaux) car le préjudice qu'ils commettent n'est qu'une goutte d'eau dans l'océan, contrairement à ce que les majors et consors veulent faire croire à la populace afin d'avoir un prétexte pour faire voter des lois liberticides et se faire un peu plus de fric.
Et dans ces gens qui pleurent au sujet du piratage, combien sont dans des paradis fiscaux ou ont reçu les 350 000 euros des avantages fiscaux français récemment ? (source)




> 4) Il y a un manque à gagner pour le commerce et l'industrie, prouver l'inverse c'est comme convaincre de l'inexistence de l'avarice.
> Enfin, si tant de professionnels du secteur disposant ou non de plateforme de téléchargement légal, réclament à ce point une loi dans le domaine, il me semble qu'il est assez présomptueux de penser qu'ils font fausse route et que la mesure ne leur permettra pas de combler ce manque dut au téléchargement illégaux, ne serait ce que partiellement.


Manque à gagner, c'est évident. Pour autant, est-ce que le pékin moyen qui aura téléchargé un album l'aurait écouté/acheté s'il n'avait pas pu le télécharger ? La majorité des chiffres prouve le contraire.
Pourquoi les majors voulaient cette loi ? Tout simplement pour faire plus de fric, faut bien mettre de l'essence dans le Cayenne et de l'eau dans la piscine, crise oblige, tout ça...
Les "pertes" des industries musicales et cinéma ne sont que virtuelles, et ils sont trop plantés dans leur machine bien huilée pour avoir les couilles de changer de mentalité, arrêter de prendre les gens pour des vaches à lait et leur proposer des produits de qualité.
Si les garagistes demandaient une loi qui interdisait de faire soi-même la vidange, tout le monde rigolerait bien fort. Et pourtant, c'est le même principe: une vente potentielle non faite n'est pas une perte.
Mais LA principale raisons pour les mammouths de la musique (ceux du ciné ne font qu'exploiter le filon) c'est qu'internet rend caduque l'interêt des majors puisque les artistes peuvent monter simplement leurs maisons de disques et s'auto-promouvoir sur le net: Plus besoin de financer de grosses campagnes de pub pour se faire connaître. Un bon gros buzz suffit et le "bouche à oreille" est extrêmement puissant sur le net.




> 5) Si on recherche la loi idéale qui rend tout le monde heureux etc.. amour, paquerettes and co. Ben on aura le droit à rien.


Si on devait faire des lois à chaque fois que des gros industriels viennent chouiner pour gagner plus, on est mal barrés.
Ils n'ont qu'à changer de business-plan afin de s'adapter et ça corrigera tout seul la tendance.
S'ils veulent absolument faire une loi, le principe de la licence globale est parfait comme compromis mais comme ils ne veulent pas partager le gâteau...
Qu'ils continuent de se prendre des baffes dans la gueule, ça leur fera du bien.
Et c'est toujours la même chanson depuis Napster, rien ne leur servira de vouloir faire de la répression, cela sera toujours contourné, même s'ils nous collent un flic derrière chaque internaute.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> On met tout le monde au pieds du mur et on sort les mousquets.


Pas tout à fait, tout d'abord on envoie un courriel au futur condamné lui indiquant que s'il continue il sera bientôt fusillé, ensuite on lui envoi un courrier recommandé ou il est écrit "vous avez pas reçu un courriel de chez nous ?" et enfin, quand le monsieur se montre toujours récalcitrant aux mises en garde...

Bon là ok je vous cache pas que c'est la boucherie.  ::P: 

Non sérieusement, le simple fait de réduire le téléchargement illégal, ça favorise pour moi l'émergence d'offres dématérialisées. Tant qu'on maintient cet accès au tout gratuit, comment voulez vous que le payant puisse survivre ou proposer de nouvelles choses avec une concurrence aussi déloyale ? S'il survit aujourd'hui, il le doit uniquement aux gens qui font cet effort (et c'est pas nécessairement les plus riches) de passer par des plateformes légales.

----------


## The Real Dav

> Moi j'aimerais bien qu'à mon tour, de sorte que l'échange soit complet, on m'explique ce qui pour vous est injuste dans cette loi (en dehors de la double peine car sur ce point je vous rejoins complètement).
> 
> Et promis, je blacklist personne


Tiens, je viens de t'envoyer un pavé dans la tronche :^_^:

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Tiens, je viens de t'envoyer un pavé dans la tronche


Je le vois pas, je t'ai Blacklist.  ::): 

Nan je plaisante, je lis et je te répond.

----------


## cats_bulletin

Le fait que tout le monde de BESANCENOT aux adhérents UMP soient
écoeurés par cette loi est significatif !  C'est rare que nous soyons tous
unis !  Alors chantons : "TOUCHEZ PAS AU NET !". Ce qui m'a fait super
rire ce sont les réactions des adhérents base, comme moi, qui se sont
subitement réveillés pour mailer à donf aux élus : "Allez y, votez, et ont
vous promet une P _ _ _ _ _ de GUERRE !".

Pour la 1ère fois de ma vie je dis merci au PARTI SOLIALISTE et aux
VERTS qui ont été COURAGEUX et DEMOCRATIQUES !

----------


## Jolaventur

> Non sérieusement, le simple fait de réduire le téléchargement illégal, ça favorise pour moi l'émergence d'offres dématérialisées. Tant qu'on maintient cet accès au tout gratuit, comment voulez vous que le payant puisse survivre ou proposer de nouvelles choses avec une concurrence aussi déloyale ? S'il survit aujourd'hui, il le doit uniquement aux gens qui font cet effort (et c'est pas nécessairement les plus riches) de passer par des plateformes légales.


Tu crois franchement que si le piratage se réduits les majors vontr dortir des plateformes légale qui propose autre chose que du sous mp3 drmisé.
Non elles vont se caler le cderche bien au fond du fauteuil en cuir et miser sur les ventes materiel.
Et le jours ou y'aura du flac en téléchargement je songerais à acheter 
Moi vivant je ne payerais pas pour du mp3 même à 1€ la chanson.

---------- Post added at 22h07 ---------- Previous post was at 22h06 ----------




> Pour la 1ère fois de ma vie je dis merci au PARTI SOLIALISTE et aux
> VERTS qui ont été COURAGEUX et DEMOCRATIQUES !


Oui mais pour combien de temps
Albalnule va bien nous sortir un 49.3

----------


## Enoi

Bla...comment voulez vous que le payant puisse survivre ...Bla
"Il y a quelques années, EMI France cherchait son dirigeant. Un chasseur de têtes m'a proposé le job pour 61 000 euros par mois, 183 000 euros de bonus annuel, plus un tiers du pack en stock-options tous les trois ans. Vous imaginez combien de disques il faut vendre pour payer le salaire du patron ? » Source le point c'est pas une blague
                Ah oui combien de temps tu  dois bosser pour gagner ça?

----------


## cats_bulletin

Pour que je dise MERCI au PS ... il faut vraiment qu'il se soit passé
quelquechose ! ! D'autres choses ne me plaisent franchement pas
trop .... je regarde mon parti l'UMP (et je ne suis pas le seul !) avec
beaucoup de circonspection. Et celà va durer. je ne PARDONNE PAS
LE NIVEAU DE CONNERIE de l'HADOPI. C'est une loi VICHISTE ! Pétain
en aurait révé de l'HADOPI ! C'est à gerber moralement et tellement
con techniquement !

----------


## Jolaventur

> Bla...comment voulez vous que le payant puisse survivre ...Bla
> "Il y a quelques années, EMI France cherchait son dirigeant. Un chasseur de têtes m'a proposé le job pour 61 000 euros par mois, 183 000 euros de bonus annuel, plus un tiers du pack en stock-options tous les trois ans. Vous imaginez combien de disques il faut vendre pour payer le salaire du patron ? » Source le point c'est pas une blague
>                 Ah oui combien de temps tu  dois bosser pour gagner ça?


Ma vie et ma retraite ni suffirai pas.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

*A the Real Dav*

Bon plutôt que de faire la guerre du quote qui peut avoir un effet sanitaire des plus désastreux pour nos yeux, je vais reprendre les différents thèmes de ton message.


*Concernant le contrôle omniprésent* :

Je ne nie pas le fait qu'il y aura un contrôle des fichiers entrant sur votre ordinateur. Je tiens simplement à rappeler que c'est une mesure de masse qui concernera des dizaines de millions d'utilisateurs et donc que l'état ne va pas s'amuser à éplucher votre vie. 

_" Tiens Didier ! y a encore Krag Kroc'Nabots qui regarde du porno ! "_

Votre vie est déjà épiée, suffit de regarder son relever de compte pour passer sa vie mensuel en revue et le traitement de l'info dans les banques et bien plus personnalisé, ce qui me semble encore pire. Ah ces samedis matin, en face de son banquier , ce dernier faisant une moue dubitative en vous disant " beaucoup de dépenses ce mois ci M. Bip".... quelle joie ! 

Pourtant, on en meurt pas et dans le cadre de cette loi ce sera juste une machine, pas un mec assis derrière vous.


*Concernant les modalités d'envoi des avertissements* : 

As tu les détails de la loi stipulant que les envois se feront pour chaque fichier téléchargé ? 


*Concernant le conflit de moralité Pirates contre Majors*

Je ne défend pas les Majors, loin de là, ni les Paradis Fiscaux, mais je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'opposer une injustice à une autre. Je crois que chaque cas doit se traiter séparément, les paradis fiscaux d'un coté, le piratage de l'autre. Les Paradis Fiscaux sont intolérables, ok, mais c'est pas une raison pour accepter les petits délits. Je crois qu'on vaut mieux que le mec qui va planquer son fric pour échapper à la solidarité collective.


*Concernant le manque à gagner*

Moi il me semble évident après c'est la bataille des études, chacun croit qui il veut. Pour moi ce manque à gagner concerne les sociétés mais aussi le gouvernement (TVA, Impot sur les sociétés etc...). C'est même pas une question idéologique de savoir si ils en ont besoin ou pas, c'est une question de règles, de principes applicables à tous. 

Je rajouterais qu'il y a aussi des petites sociétés qui essaient de percer dans le milieu de la dématérialisation et que ce n'est pas en maintenant une chape de plomb (la concurrence déloyale) au dessus de leur tête qu'on va les aider.

Enfin, mettez vous deux seconde à place d'un vendeur de musique sur internet, vous proposez un produit payant alors que votre client peut l'avoir gratuit. Si vous considérez pas ça comme de la concurrence déloyale, je sais pas ce que c'est.

Je sais bien que priver un jeune défavorisé de musique gratuite pour donner plus de marge à un gros lard actionnaire d'une Major ça donne la gerbe. Je suis pas aveugle non plus. Mais encore une fois, c'est une question de principe, un mec lambda qui va s'acheter son cd chez son disquaire a le droit au même traitement que celui qui le télécharge sur internet. un mec qui vend la musique qu'il compose a le droit d'être rémunéré pour chacun des morceaux que récupère un client. C'est juste la loi du commerce, et faut pas commencer à aller y mélanger la faim dans le monde, le capitalisme qui exploite l'humain ou je ne sais quoi, car ce ne sont pas les même combats.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Tu crois franchement que si le piratage se réduits les majors vontr dortir des plateformes légale qui propose autre chose que du sous mp3 drmisé.
> Non elles vont se caler le cderche bien au fond du fauteuil en cuir et miser sur les ventes materiel.


Ben si elles font ça, elles vont l'avoir profond dans l'os car quelqu'un d'autre va prendre le marché à leur place. Et là dessus, je veux bien miser une de mes très nombreuses testicules.  :B):

----------


## ERISS

> je dis merci au PARTI SOLIALISTE et aux
> VERTS qui ont été COURAGEUX et DEMOCRATIQUES !


 ::huh::  "Démocratiques" je peux arriver à comprendre ce que tu voulais dire, mais "courageux" je vois pas en quoi.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> "Démocratiques" je peux arriver à comprendre ce que tu voulais dire, mais "courageux" je vois pas en quoi.


Vu l'état de déliquescence du PS actuel, il faut en avoir pour trouver encore le courage de lutter.

----------


## The Real Dav

Je te rejoins sur le quote, c'est juste une habitude  ::P: 

*Concernant le contrôle omniprésent* :
C'est pas parce qu'on est déjà ultra fliqués qu'il faut en rajouter une couche !
*Concernant les modalités d'envoi des avertissements* : 
Je ne l'ai pas lue, et puis j'y comprendrai pas grand chose, je ne suis pas juriste. Par contre, ce qui est clair, c'est que les gouvernements adaptent les lois comme bon leur semble et qu'ils se gêneront pas pour racketter à tout va comme ils le font déjà avec les excès de vitesses de quelques pauvres Km/h

*Concernant le conflit de moralité Pirates contre Majors*
Le fait est que ce genre de loi tient à taper sur la gueule du citoyen qui ne fait pas grand chose de mal en voulant encore lui foutre de la répression. La matraque, ça va un moment, faudrait enfin passer à l'éducation et faire comprendre aux gens que lorsqu'ils aiment un album ou un jeu, c'est faire du mal au créateur qui est derrière que de ne pas le rémunérer.
D'autre part, je suis totalement partisan d'actions comme celles de NiN ou encore Ironclad qui dit "OK, on ne vous prend pas pour des vaches à lait, merci de respecter notre oeuvre et de nous faire vivre en conséquence."
Et s'ils s'en sortent, pourquoi pas d'autres ?

*Concernant le manque à gagner*
Le souci c'est que le créateur au bout de la chaine ne touchera que 3 cacahuètes en restant dans la mécanique actuelle qui ne fait qu'engraisser les intermédiaires. Et même si à côté de la petite boite qui essaye de monter il y a l'ombre du p2p, c'est pas en essayant vainement d'empêcher le téléchargement illégal qu'ils gagneront leur vie, mais en s'adaptant et en proposant des produits et services qui vont inciter les gens à les acheter bien qu'à côté on puisse avoir à peu près pareil mais en gratuit, et en éduquant les gens.
Steam ou Deezer sont deux exemples d'adaptations réussies aux nouvelles habitudes d'internet, pourtant la répression n'est pour rien dans leur montée !

----------


## Yank31

@ CPC TOTY

Je comprends vraiment pas la raison impérieuse qui te pousse à voir débouler la loi dans la vie virtuelle.

Remarque il faut bien des vocations de ministère public.

M'enfin bref, je vais exposer à mon tour les raisons pour lesquelles ce texte me semble non souhaitable :

1. Je ne veux pas d'un contrôle informatisé, automatisé et permanent de mon activité que ce soit IRL avec les caméras / radars / micros dans le métro, etc ou sur le Net avec un logiciel gouvernemental enraciné dans mon système : non, vraiment, merci beaucoup mais non merci.

2. Je répète que je ne veux pas de ce putain de logiciel que je considère comme parfaitement attentatoire à ma vie privée, je ne veux pas qu'on scanne mon dur ni mes appli c'est une question de principe, de même que je ne veux pas qu'on rentre chez moi en permanence pour y vérifier l'état et les factures de mes meubles.

3. Que je ne sois pas à l'abri d'un tel scan c'est une chose, mais qu'il me soit ouvertement imposé par le gouvernement c'en est une autre.

4. Je ne veux pas avoir à triturer mon PC portable pour "envoyer mon disque dur" si par mégarde une erreur se glissait dans la machine ou si un piratin du dimanche venait à squatter mon wi-fi (j'admets que cette hypothèse est émise de parfaite mauvaise foi)

5. Je ne veux pas qu'au fur et à mesure que le temps passe, on m'impose subrepticement des contrôles automatisés a priori anodin de sorte que ma vigilance baisse et que je tolère finalement que tout soit contrôlé. (on contrôle bien ton compte en banque ! donc pas de problème : ton Internet, ton mobile, tes relations via facebook, tes mails, et tout le toutim puisque nos activités privées ou professionnelles se dématérialisent de plus en plus)

6. Je ne veux pas que soit crée un très long fichier de mon parcours sur l'Internet, et que ce fichier puisse être "piraté", "égaré", ou croisé avec d'autres fichiers pour que finalement la CAF me reproche de n'avoir consulté poleemploi.fr que 32 fois durant les trois derniers mois.


7. In fine, je m'en bats les steacks des maisons de disque et de leurs tentacules baveuses que sont Nikos Aliagas et compagnie "Très bon artiste, vous avez vendu plus de 5 millions de disque en 2008 - la foule en délire : Hourrah!". Ce système est archaïque et vomitif, et ce projet de loi en matérialise les derniers soubresauts.

Qu'ils crèvent, donc.

----------


## cats_bulletin

Au moins certains députés PS se sont bougés, c'est déjà pas si mal.
J'apprécie leur effort !

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Ya pas un nombre minimum de députés requis pour faire un vote ? Je ne suis peut-être pas totalement au fait des pratiques dans le domaine,mais voter à 36 / 577, je trouve ça franchement honteux. Ils faisaient quoi les autres ?
> Je ne déplore pas que la loi ai été rejetée (bien au contraire) mais dans le principe je trouve ça limite.


Bah il était 13h. La plupart des députés était en train de faire leur sieste après avoir bu un quart de vin à la cantine. Sans compter ceux qui avait piscine. 




> Allez, ils vont bien nous sortir un  49-3 ...


Je me permet sur un sujet de GMB de donner moi-même les termes exactes de cette loi de notre république démocratique :

Article 49 alinéa 3

- Ouais mais en fait, quand on a la majorité, on s'en bat les couilles de la démocratie. Merki.  




> Ne crions pas vicyoire trop vite
> Copé a dit que c'était un petit couac et que ça repasserait à l'assemblée.
> 
> Comme on dit il ne faut pas enculer l'ours avec de l'avoir briser les pattes arrières.


Eh jolav, t'es déjà bourré à 19h30  ::P: 




> Scoop: Sarkozy viens de faire une déclaration, il veut faire une loi pour interdire les rideaux à l'assemblée nationale


 ::lol:: 




> Vu sur Anpe.fr : JF 50-55 ans cherche emploi dans le domaine de la culture. Expérience dans les châteaux. Ancienne ministre.


re- ::lol:: 




> En même temps faut arréter avec les chiffres d'Universal.
> Le P2P dynamise un secteur en obligeant les majors à se bouger le cul pour combler un manque à gagner.
> 
> Sans le piratage tu crois vraiment qu'on aurait des offres de P2P ou des plateforme genre Itunes.
> On en serait encore à la bonne vieille galette à 20€ et au single à 5.


Je crois que tu as raison, mais je crois aussi que quand on passe devant un cd qu'on aimerait avoir et qu'on se dit :" bah non, je suis con, je vais pas l'acheter, je l'ai déjà téléchargé ! " il y a un manque à gagner pour l'artiste et ça vilaine maison de disque qu'en a rien à foutre de l'artiste mais qui veut vendre un bout de plastique à prix d'or. 




> Vu sur Le Monde.fr: "Je regardais X-Men Wolverine, pris par l'histoire, j'ai oublié l'heure du vote" Un député U.M.P


Bon là tu m'as tué  ::P:

----------


## The Real Dav

Bon et bien, Yank +1  ::):

----------


## Yank31

Je te renvoie le plussoiement  :;):

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> 7. In fine, je m'en bats les steacks des maisons de disque et de leurs tentacules baveuses que sont Nikos Aliagas et compagnie "Très bon artiste, vous avez vendu plus de 5 millions de disque en 2008 - la foule en délire : Hourrah!". Ce système est archaïque et vomitif, et ce projet de loi en matérialise les derniers soubresauts.


Ouais euh, "vomitif". ça me semble pas approprié. Parce que y a des artistes qui sans ça ne peuvent pas bouffer. Alors après il y a tellement de cas particulier que j'arriverais pas à synthétiser tout ce que je voudrais dire mais en gros depuis que les disques sont vendus ça a sauver pas mal de monde, ils auraient pu continuer à jouer dans un petit caf-conc et aller abattre leur journée de huit heures après, ça n'aurait changer que leur compte en banque. Mais il y a les autres.

Mais je suis d'accord sur le modèle-système ( ou paradigme mais j'aime pas ) qui s'épuise, comme tout ce qui dépasse l'économie REELLE. C'est comme les plans de Philips pour sortir leurs portables qui prévoyaient qu'en moyenne une personne changerait 6 fois de portable par an ( ou pas loin je ne me rappelle plus ).

----------


## Anon4782

> *Concernant le conflit de moralité Pirates contre Majors*
> Le fait est que ce genre de loi tient à taper sur la gueule du citoyen qui ne fait pas grand chose de mal en voulant encore lui foutre de la répression. La matraque, ça va un moment, faudrait enfin passer à l'éducation et faire comprendre aux gens que lorsqu'ils aiment un album ou un jeu, c'est faire du mal au créateur qui est derrière que de ne pas le rémunérer.


L'éducation d'accord, mais il ne faut pas se tromper de cible.
Le piratage c'est comme la libération de la femme, ça emmerde les vieux réacs, il y en a même qui sont prêts à sacrifier des innocents pour que ça cesse, mais on ne reviendra pas en arrière pour ces attardés.

On est entré dans l'ère numérique, le monde a changé, c'est vrai que c'est pas idiot de penser à faire évoluer la législation.

Supprimons les droits d'auteur.

----------


## Yank31

Vomitif c'était juste pour Nikos Aliagas. Me suis un peu emporté mais je l'aime vraiment pas.

----------


## Anon4782

Je déteste être en fin de page.  ::ninja:: 




> L'éducation d'accord, mais il ne faut pas se tromper de cible.
> Le piratage c'est comme la libération de la femme, ça emmerde les vieux réacs, il y en a même qui sont prêts à sacrifier des innocents pour que ça cesse, mais on ne reviendra pas en arrière pour ces attardés.
> 
> On est entré dans l'ère numérique, le monde a changé, c'est vrai que c'est pas idiot de penser à faire évoluer la législation.
> 
> Supprimons les droits d'auteur.

----------


## LeBabouin

> (bon pour le chiffre exact j'en sais rien, je fais une estimation)
> 
> Donc soit on autorise le vol à l'étalage, soit on fait une loi pour enfin mettre un terme au piratage de masse sur internet. L'égalité devant la loi ça me semble pas être une notion ringarde.
> 
> 4) Il y a un manque à gagner pour le commerce et l'industrie, prouver l'inverse c'est comme convaincre de l'inexistence de l'avarice.
> Enfin, si tant de professionnels du secteur ...
> 
> 5) Si on recherche la loi idéale qui rend tout le monde heureux etc.. amour, paquerettes and co. Ben on aura le droit à rien.


T'appelles ça des raisons ? Je croyais que "raison" ça venait de "raisonnement", pas de "contresens".

Quant à la pensée unique, si jeune Mabuse, c'est un dictat des media, pas du peuple.

----------


## Darkath

Comme dit Attali, l'information c'est gratuit, et on ne pourra jamais controler l'information (y'en a qu'on essayé, ils ont eu des problèmes), or tout ce qui transite sur le net c'est des flux d'informations, que ce soit de la musique, ou le reste, c'est illusoire de vouloir controler ça. La seule vrai solution a mon avis c'est la licence globale, légaliser le téléchargement ...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> nt. 
> 
> 5) Si on recherche la loi idéale qui rend tout le monde heureux etc.. amour, paquerettes and co. Ben on aura le droit à rien. 
> 
> .


C'est certain.
Maintenant, y'a déjà tellement de privilèges accordés à une minorité (oui les gros bourgeois capitalistes de riches donc :révolutionnaire: ), que "laisser couler" un peu sur la majorité qui en chie, c'est leur rendre la vie un peu moins "injuste". Et arrête avec ton argument du vol à l'étalage (qui de toute façon existe, et pas qu'un peu et je n'entends pas parler de projet loi disant qu'il faudrait un vigile derrière chaque client, tiens...): une fois encore, une perte matérielle est quantifiable, un truc immatériel non ( peut-on qualifier de "vol" le fait de télécharger un film qui est passé la veille sur TF1 ? Diffuser librement, qu'on peut aussi enregistrer sur magnétoscope d'ailleurs... ). 

Tiens d'ailleurs si le piratage pouvait aider à faire couler tous ces pseudos-artistes qui passent leur  temps sur des plateaux télés à faire  de la promo parce que leurs chansons sont pourris, je dirais même: tant mieux.

Les majors annoncent la mort des artistes etc...D'une part, leur marge pourrait largement être réduite, histoire de baisser les CD ou d'augmenter la marge de l'artiste. D'autre part, un artiste (au sens purement littéral, qui fait de l'art donc, et pas un produit), n'aura réellement cure de ces problèmes. Quand t'as une passion et que tu veux la faire partager, c'est pas une histoire de rentabilité ou de popularité qui t'en empêche.
Il me semble par exemple, que peu d'écrivains gagnent leur vie uniquement en publiant des livres. Ca n'empêche pas les rayons des libraires d'être remplis. Ah mais évidemment faut bosser un peu à côté, c'est plus difficile que d'aller faire le guignolo àla Star'Ac.

----------


## SAYA

> Bon, docteur Queen encore, ça peut passer, vu le jeu des acteurs,


Et vu surtout le beau Joe Lando  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  Mais si on inventait un JV où pour une fois la "cible" serait l'abominable Custer  :B): je l'achèterais (j'irai jusque là c'est vous dire) quelle que soit sa version anglaise, française (ça me rappelle un certain débat  ::P: ) j'aimerais bien le voir subir ce qu'il a fait à la nation indienne.




> Donc, la chute d'Hadopi, qui n'est peut être d'ailleurs que temporaire, n'implique pas que le téléchargement d'oeuvres soit devenu légal.


Ne pas désarmer surtout car nul doute que la "main mise" sur cette manne potentielle va se resserrer ... il y en a un qui va rappeler se troupes à l'ordre.... mais au fait l'absentéisme à l'assemblée : p't être qu'ils sont obligés pour gagner leur "pâtée" de faire plusieurs "petits boulots"   ::o: Ô les pôvres.. et on se moque  _c'est pas bo_

----------


## BoZo

J'écoutais France Info comme chaque matin et en titre: Mr Machin va nous expliquer la loi qui fait débat:
Et le mec il dit juste que c'est de la riposte graduée sans parler du mouchard, de la présomption de culpabilité etc.

Par contre ça n'a pas loupé: Les socialos cachés derrière une teinture etc. 

Mais bon ils vont repasser la loi.

----------


## Skouatteur

> Supprimons les droits d'auteur.


Encore plus simple: supprimons les auteurs.

----------


## Septa

Abolir le droit d'auteur peut être pas.
( quoique revoir la durée de certains trucs ce serait pas forcément un mal)
Mais remettre certains trucs à plat ce serait bien.

Actuellement il semble plus profiter au producteurs qu'aux auteurs, le droit d'auteur.
Probablement parce que ces derniers sont un peu arnaqué/crétins/manipulable mais bon...

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Supprimons les droits d'auteur.


Et si on commençait par supprimer ton salaire pour montrer l'exemple ?  ::): 




> D'autre part, un artiste (au sens purement littéral, qui fait de l'art donc, et pas un produit), n'aura réellement cure de ces problèmes. Quand t'as une passion et que tu veux la faire partager, c'est pas une histoire de rentabilité ou de popularité qui t'en empêche.
> Il me semble par exemple, que peu d'écrivains gagnent leur vie uniquement en publiant des livres. Ca n'empêche pas les rayons des libraires d'être remplis. Ah mais évidemment faut bosser un peu à côté, c'est plus difficile que d'aller faire le guignolo àla Star'Ac.


J'adore les mecs qui disent comment doit penser un artiste pour être un artiste.  ::|: 

Y a des artistes qui ont envie de bien gagner leur vie, si ils ont du talent ça me semble pas un point de vue incongru. Après celui qui veut faire partager son art gratuitement, c'est pas la loi qui l'en empêche. 

Y a un paquet d'artistes dont on peut pas nier le talent, qui sont favorables à cette loi, donc si on pouvait éviter le raccourci : t'es pour la loi, t'es pas artiste, ce serait quand même pas mal.

Un artiste est contre cette loi ? Pas de soucis, il a le droit de mettre ses chansons en téléchargement libre. 




> Quant à la pensée unique, si jeune Mabuse, c'est un dictat des media, pas du peuple.


C'est pas une question de média ou de peuple, c'est une question de tolérance vis à vis d'une opinion différente. Si tu ne tolères pas, toi homme du peuple, une opinion différente de la tienne, alors tu t'inscris dans un modèle de pensée unique.

----------


## Neo_13

> Je suppose que Trolls c'est moi 
> 
> Bon par contre, je me demande si je fais bien de vous donner mon avis sans vous faire signer une décharge, nan parceque y a déjà deux sujets auxquels j'ai plus accès, mon espace d'expression se réduit de jour en jour ici.
> 
> Pour moi il faut cette loi parceque :
> 
> 1) La loi existe mais il est impossible de contrôler le contenu téléchargé auprès des dizaines de millions de personnes ayant un accès à Internet. (bon pour le chiffre exact j'en sais rien, je fais une estimation). A ce niveau, on ne peut pas échapper à un contrôle assisté par l'informatique (c'est ça aussi le progrés ).
> 
> 2) En dehors de l'aspect "double peine" que je n'apprécie pas plus que vous et qui devrait ne pas être retenu, l'utilisateur a le droit quand même à un courriel d'avertissement suivi d'un courrier recommandé pour lui dire d'arrêter de faire le cyber-radin. Bref, on le prend par la main, c'est pas le truc brutal qui va lui tomber dessus comme la misère sur le pauvre monde.
> ...


Aucun problème avec le traitement automatisé (sans mouchard sur MON poste)... Juste la coupure de connexion prononcé par un JUGE lors d'un PROCES avec des DROITS de la DEFENSE et la PRESOMPTION D'INNOCENCE

Et pour le vol, c'est bien, tu as bien appris la leçon gouvernementale. Parce que dans la vie réelle du droit, le téléchargement illégal, ce n'est pas un vol, puisque le propriétaire conserve son bien bien, mais une contrefaçon. Et c'est DEJA interdit aussi.

---------- Post added at 10h23 ---------- Previous post was at 10h20 ----------




> Moi j'aimerais bien qu'à mon tour, de sorte que l'échange soit complet, on m'explique ce qui pour vous est injuste dans cette loi (en dehors de la double peine car sur ce point je vous rejoins complètement).
> 
> Et promis, je blacklist personne


L'absence de juge et de possibilité de se défendre avant d'être sanctionné, après que l'accusation a, devant ledit juge, établi la preuve de culpabilité.

Mets une procédure judiciaire avec présomption d'innocence et supprime la double peine et je dis OK. Mais sauf à embaucher au moins 300 juges de plus, ça fera pas 1000 coupures de connexion PAR JOUR.

----------


## pksf

Bon, ça faisait un moment que je n'avais pas posté sur ce forum, mais je vois qu'on demande des arguments contre Hadopi, et sauf erreur de ma part, personne n'a soulevé l'argument technique.

La détection automatisée du piratin se base sur son IP, autrement dit l'IP de sa box, sur laquelle se branchent X machines. On se retrouve donc à faire tourner un mouchard surveillant UNE machine pour une IP qui concerne tout un sous-réseau.

Autre cas amusant, on doit prouver son innocence grâce au mouchard. C'est à dire prouver qu'à minuit 32, le mouchard tournait bien sur notre machine (ou une machine du sous-réseau en tout cas). On se retrouve donc dans l'obligation de faire tourner sa machine H24 pour se protéger...ou d'éteindre la box, en se privant au passage du téléphone et de la télé dans le cas des offres triple play  :B): 

Si vous voulez des exemples imagés de ces failles, ce blog me paraissait plutôt pas mal.

----------


## Pierronamix

Mine de rien, je trouve ça rigolo que la droite hurle au "coup", alors qu'ils avaient voté la chose a 15 en soirée...

----------


## pksf

> Mine de rien, je trouve ça rigolo que la droite hurle au "coup", alors qu'ils avaient voté la chose a 15 en soirée...


Surtout qu'ils n'ont jamais refusé d'employer ces techniques-là, comme le rappelle le sieur Eolas

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Aucun problème avec le traitement automatisé (sans mouchard sur MON poste)... Juste la coupure de connexion prononcé par un JUGE lors d'un PROCES avec des DROITS de la DEFENSE et la PRESOMPTION D'INNOCENCE


Il me semble que si tu fais un petit excés de vitesse et que tu te fais flasher, tu n'as pas le droit à un procès, tu n'as pas le droit à une défense avec un avocat, ni à la présomption d'innocence.

La machine a dit : "tu roules trop vite" et tu reçois direct chez toi la sanction.

Ben là c'est pareil, à la différence qu'il y aura plusieurs avertissements avant la sanction.

Après dans les deux cas, si tu veux porter plainte devant les tribunaux, c'est ton droit.




> Et pour le vol, c'est bien, tu as bien appris la leçon gouvernementale. Parce que dans la vie réelle du droit, le téléchargement illégal, ce n'est pas un vol, puisque le propriétaire conserve son bien bien, mais une contrefaçon. Et c'est DEJA interdit aussi.


La question n'est pas de savoir si c'est Vol ou Contrefaçon, à partir du moment ou c'est illégal, on fait appliquer la loi. 




> Mets une procédure judiciaire avec présomption d'innocence et supprime la double peine et je dis OK. Mais sauf à embaucher au moins 300 juges de plus, ça fera pas 1000 coupures de connexion PAR JOUR.


Déjà la double peine, y a peu de chances qu'ils la reprennent quand ils feront revoter la loi et pour la présomption d'innoncence, le problème c'est qu'on ne peut pas juger tout le monde pour de petites infractions. Et c'est déjà le cas actuellement, si t'es mal garé, tu te prend direct un PV.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'adore les mecs qui disent comment doit penser un artiste pour être un artiste. 
> 
> Y a des artistes qui ont envie de bien gagner leur vie, si ils ont du talent ça me semble pas un point de vue incongru. Après celui qui veut faire partager son art gratuitement, c'est pas la loi qui l'en empêche.


Hmmm ? Et où est-ce que je dis comment *doit* penser un artiste ?
Je pense  simplement que quelqu'un qui veut réellement s'exprimer à travers ses créations a peu de chances de ne s'arrêter qu'au côté financier. 
Les "artistes" qui ne font ça que pour rouler en rolls et se payer des hôtel 4 étoiles, je m'en passerais bien. Je ne pense pas que ce soit la créativité qui les étouffe (le caviar peut être). 
Si un type a du talent et que ça lui rapporte, tant mieux. Je ne fais pas l'apologie de l'artiste bohème va-nu-pieds,  si certaines personnes douées vivent de leurs créations c'est bien pour elles.





Bon sinon elle repasse quand au vote la loi HADOPI ? Vu qu'apparemment ils peuvent la repasser comme ils veulent jusqu'a ce que ça passe...

---------- Post added at 09h44 ---------- Previous post was at 09h42 ----------




> Il me semble que si tu fais un petit excés de vitesse et que tu te fais flasher, tu n'as pas le droit à un procès, tu n'as pas le droit à une défense avec un avocat, ni à la présomption d'innocence.
> 
> La machine a dit : "tu roules trop vite" et tu reçois direct chez toi la sanction.



Ok
DOnc pour prévenir le vol à l'étalage que tu aimes bien nous ressortir en "argument", je suggère qu'on adopte une loi qui colle un flic derrière chaque citoyen, juste au cas où ce dernier aurait l'idée de piquer un tube de dentifrice à la supérette du coin.

----------


## claneys

Pour le flash, y'a présomption d'innocence, avec les papiers ( dont l'amende )il y a de fournie ce qu'il faut pour se justifier si le délit n'a pas été commis par soi. En gros les cas j'ai prété ma voiture, on me l'a volé, c'est pas ma plaque d'immatriculation et autre cas sont géré. De plus il n'est pas obligé de payer sauf pour le cas spécial d'une explication par lettre ( c'est pas moi c'est mon chien ).

M'enfin c'est ce que je me suis tapé y'a pas plus tard que pas longtemps et c'est pas moi qui ai pris les points en moins et l'amende puisque c'est pas moi qui conduisait, il a suffit que je renvoie le papelard remplis avec l'accord du vrai conducteur, signature etc.

Contrefaçon et vol c'est pas pareil, arrêtes de tourner autour du pot et de répéter ad vitam eternam que le dl c'est du vol. Ce n'en est pas. On te demande juste d'utiliser les bons mots au bon endroit, au lieu d'utiliser un embryon de novlangue.

----------


## GruntGrunt

> La question n'est pas de savoir si c'est Vol ou Contrefaçon, à partir du moment ou c'est illégal, on fait appliquer la loi.


T'es au courant que techniquement, la loi C&I ne réprime NI le téléchargement, NI le vol, NI la contrefaçon ; mais le manquement à l'obligation de sécurisation de l'accès à des services en ligne. En gros, tu n'as pas le mouchard, tu es en danger, vu que ton IP peut se retrouver dans les listings de l'Hadopi.
Cette loi, c'est purement et simplement le début du filtrage pour chaque individu. Ca n'a rien à voir avec les artistes.

----------


## pksf

> Contrefaçon et vol c'est pas pareil, arrêtes de tourner autour du pot et de répéter ad vitam eternam que le dl c'est du vol. Ce n'en est pas. On te demande juste d'utiliser les bons mots au bon endroit, au lieu d'utiliser un embryon de novlangue.


Exact, on est dans le dématérialisé : le dl ne représente pas un vol puisque la marchandise n'a pas disparu du stock du vendeur, mais un manque à gagner.

----------


## Septa

Personne n'a dit que les artistes ne devait pas être payé...

Au contraire actuellement les dindons de la farce c'est eux ( a part quelques très gros vendeurs il ne touchent que dans les 20 centimes par cds vendu c'est ridicule, je suis certain que sur la vente de mp3 c'est pas mieux en plus )...

Quand on parle de toucher au droits d'auteurs c'est pas pour les empêches d'être payer. C'est plus parcequ'avec le numérique ils tend à atteindre ses limites alors que certains faut du lobbyisme pour le renforcer et le rallonger surtout.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Pour le flash, y'a présomption d'innocence, avec les papiers ( dont l'amende )il y a de fournie ce qu'il faut pour se justifier si le délit n'a pas été commis par soi. En gros les cas j'ai prété ma voiture, on me l'a volé, c'est pas ma plaque d'immatriculation et autre cas sont géré. De plus il n'est pas obligé de payer sauf pour le cas spécial d'une explication par lettre ( c'est pas moi c'est mon chien ).
> 
> M'enfin c'est ce que je me suis tapé y'a pas plus tard que pas longtemps et c'est pas moi qui ai pris les points en moins et l'amende puisque c'est pas moi qui conduisait, il a suffit que je renvoie le papelard remplis avec l'accord du vrai conducteur, signature etc.


Y a pas du tout de présomption d'innoncence, on t'envoi l'amende et c'est à toi de justifier que tu n'étais pas au volant.  ::|: 





> Contrefaçon et vol c'est pas pareil, arrêtes de tourner autour du pot et de répéter ad vitam eternam que le dl c'est du vol. Ce n'en est pas. On te demande juste d'utiliser les bons mots au bon endroit, au lieu d'utiliser un embryon de novlangue.


J'ai pas dit que c'était pas pareil, j'ai confirmé que dans les deux cas c'était interdit par la loi et qu'il fallait faire appliquer la loi.

----------


## Neo_13

> Il me semble que si tu fais un petit excés de vitesse et que tu te fais flasher, tu n'as pas le droit à un procès, tu n'as pas le droit à une défense avec un avocat, ni à la présomption d'innocence.
> 
> La machine a dit : "tu roules trop vite" et tu reçois direct chez toi la sanction.
> 
> Ben là c'est pareil, à la différence qu'il y aura plusieurs avertissements avant la sanction.
> 
> Après dans les deux cas, si tu veux porter plainte devant les tribunaux, c'est ton droit.
> 
> 
> ...


Mais d'ailleurs je suis contre également le fait qu'on soit tenu de payer d'abord pour contester ensuite et avoir à prouver son innocence.

Et pour le stationnement, il y a une preuve objective non falsifiable de l'infraction. Pour la vitesse, c'est au ministère public que devrais incomber la charge de prouver que c'est bien MOI qui était au volant. Par exemple par une interception, laissant la possibilité au criminel roulant à 131km/h de faire les observations requises... Et d'éviter toutes méprises sur la personne. Bref de rendre la plainte inattaquable, objective etc...

C'est pas parce que nos lois sont déjà débiles sur nombre de points qu'il faut faire les français et niveler par le bas.

---------- Post added at 11h07 ---------- Previous post was at 11h03 ----------




> Pour le flash, y'a présomption d'innocence, avec les papiers ( dont l'amende )il y a de fournie ce qu'il faut pour se justifier si le délit n'a pas été commis par soi. En gros les cas j'ai prété ma voiture, on me l'a volé, c'est pas ma plaque d'immatriculation et autre cas sont géré. De plus il n'est pas obligé de payer sauf pour le cas spécial d'une explication par lettre ( c'est pas moi c'est mon chien ).
> 
> M'enfin c'est ce que je me suis tapé y'a pas plus tard que pas longtemps et c'est pas moi qui ai pris les points en moins et l'amende puisque c'est pas moi qui conduisait, il a suffit que je renvoie le papelard remplis avec l'accord du vrai conducteur, signature etc.
> 
> Contrefaçon et vol c'est pas pareil, arrêtes de tourner autour du pot et de répéter ad vitam eternam que le dl c'est du vol. Ce n'en est pas. On te demande juste d'utiliser les bons mots au bon endroit, au lieu d'utiliser un embryon de novlangue.


C'est dans Mein Kampf : "si c'est pas vous, dites moi qui c'est, ou c'est vous que je sanctionne"... (j'ai plus exactement les mots en tete) et je crois pas qu'on puisse prendre l'auteur de Mein Kampf en référence du droit équitable, démocratique et droitdel'hommiste.

Ca n'a rien à voir une quelconque présomption d'innocence, ce que tu décris. La présomption d'innocence serait : voilà les PREUVES INCONTESTABLES que nous avons sur votre infraction. Pas si c'est pas vous, faites el collabo et balancer votre pote.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> C'est pas parce que nos lois sont déjà débiles sur nombre de points qu'il faut faire les français et niveler par le bas.


Je ne dis pas que c'est parfait, c'est un compromis permettant une certaine efficacité.

Si les flics doivent prouver sur le flash que c'est bien toi qui conduisait ton véhicule, que c'est bien toi qui a utilisé ton ordinateur, ben bon courage pour faire respecter les lois avec 60 millions d'individus.

----------


## kaldanm

Non mais faut arreter de repondre à KKN. Ses interventions donnent un tournant cocasse au topic, mais faut l'ignorer sinon.




> La détection automatisée du piratin se base sur son IP, autrement dit l'IP de sa box, sur laquelle se branchent X machines. On se retrouve donc à faire tourner un mouchard surveillant UNE machine pour une IP qui concerne tout un sous-réseau.
> 
> Autre cas amusant, on doit prouver son innocence grâce au mouchard. C'est à dire prouver qu'à minuit 32, le mouchard tournait bien sur notre machine (ou une machine du sous-réseau en tout cas). On se retrouve donc dans l'obligation de faire tourner sa machine H24 pour se protéger...ou d'éteindre la box, en se privant au passage du téléphone et de la télé dans le cas des offres triple play


Gros +1, d'un point de vue technique il faudrait que le mouchard soit sur la box meme. 

Mais Quid des routeurs à l'ancienne ?
Il faudrait que le mouchard soit sur le DSLAM (ou autre serveur du FAI ? Je suis une bille en technique). Et a ce niveau là, c'est la porte ouverte au flicage du net.
Et je parle meme pas de cryptage des échange, Et de la professionalisation des petits pirates, qui aura lieu de toute maniere si l'offre légale est toujours aussi dissuasive.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Euh je ne vois pas en quoi un PV de stationnement est différent d'une amende pour un flash radar.
De la meêm manière, ce n'était peut être pas toi au volant lors du contrôle par la pervenche,.

----------


## claneys

> C'est dans Mein Kampf : "si c'est pas vous, dites moi qui c'est, ou c'est vous que je sanctionne"... (j'ai plus exactement les mots en tete) et je crois pas qu'on puisse prendre l'auteur de Mein Kampf en référence du droit équitable, démocratique et droitdel'hommiste.
> 
> Ca n'a rien à voir une quelconque présomption d'innocence, ce que tu décris. La présomption d'innocence serait : voilà les PREUVES INCONTESTABLES que nous avons sur votre infraction. Pas si c'est pas vous, faites el collabo et balancer votre pote.


Ok, ok. Ma définition est un peu biaisée. On se rapproche de Godwin la par contre. Un jour faudra que je me le lise ce bouquin....

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> C'est dans Mein Kampf : "si c'est pas vous, dites moi qui c'est, ou c'est vous que je sanctionne"... (j'ai plus exactement les mots en tete) et je crois pas qu'on puisse prendre l'auteur de Mein Kampf en référence du droit équitable, démocratique et droitdel'hommiste.
> 
> Ca n'a rien à voir une quelconque présomption d'innocence, ce que tu décris. La présomption d'innocence serait : voilà les PREUVES INCONTESTABLES que nous avons sur votre infraction. Pas si c'est pas vous, faites el collabo et balancer votre pote.


On devrait aussi interdire les mots présents dans Mein Kampf  ::): 

Bon déjà, actuellement on ne demande pas aux gens de trouver le coupable, on leur demande de prouver leur innocence. Première nuance.

Ensuite, faudrait arrêter avec la démagogie. Proposez une autre système qui marche et on verra ensuite, parceque sauf erreur de ma part, au niveau europpéen vis à vis des infractions sur la route, je ne pense pas qu'on soit les plus inhumains et je ne pense pas non plus que dans les autres pays on demande aux flics de prouver votre culpabilité sur les petits délits.

Donc si tu ramènes Mein Kampf dans la discussion, tu compares notre projet de démocratie au nazisme. Et là... ben écoute, je pense que tu devrais y repenser.

---------- Post added at 11h24 ---------- Previous post was at 11h20 ----------




> Euh je ne vois pas en quoi un PV de stationnement est différent d'une amende pour un flash radar.
> De la meêm manière, ce n'était peut être pas toi au volant lors du contrôle par la pervenche,.


Donc il faut que le flic attende le retour du conducteur, lui demande ses papiers pour relever son identité afin de prouver qu'il est bien le propriétaire du véhicule et que c'est bien lui qui l'a garé là.

Ah mais non merde, il peut aussi dire qu'on lui avait volé et qu'il vient à l'instant de le retrouver.

Donc il faut que le flic prouve qu'on lui a pas voler.

Bon on s'en sort plus avec vos systèmes idéalistes. Sont pénibles tous ces gens avec leurs rêves de justice  :B):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Joint par lepoint  . fr , le cabinet de Christine Albanel a dénoncé une "*pitoyable manoeuvre politique"*, précisant qu'une "*quinzaine de députés socialistes étaient cachés sous un escalier* et ont surgi au moment du vote". Pour expliquer le manque de mobilisation des députés UMP, le ministère de la Culture évoque la "p*roximité des vacances parlementaires"*, alors que "de nombreux députés ont déjà rejoint leur circonscription". "*C'était l'heure du déjeuner*", ajoute-t-on au ministère.


Donc à part les Socialo-ninjas-forubes, ce que je retiens c'est que les députés préfèrent aller bouffer à l'heure ou prendre leurs vacances, qu'étudier /voter une loi quand même très importante.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Donc à part les Socialo-ninjas-forubes, ce que je retiens c'est que les députés préfèrent aller bouffer à l'heure ou prendre leurs vacances, qu'étudier /voter une loi quand même très importante.


Idée de réforme : Servir les repas dans l'hémicycle  ::):

----------


## Neo_13

> Je ne dis pas que c'est parfait, c'est un compromis permettant une certaine efficacité.
> 
> Si les flics doivent prouver sur le flash que c'est bien toi qui conduisait ton véhicule, que c'est bien toi qui a utilisé ton ordinateur, ben bon courage pour faire respecter les lois avec 60 millions d'individus.


Mince alors, les flics capable de poser un radar avec flash ne sont pas capable d'intercepter le véhicule flashé ? Pourtant c'est une méthode facile et infaillible pour EN PLUS faire cesser l'infraction immédiatement (puisqu'ils t'arretent).

Déjà si ils peuvent prouver que c'est bien MON ordinateur, ce sera déjà pas mal. Mais MON IP, en particulier vu d'un ordinateur séparer du miens par au moins 25 ordinateurs (serveurs, routeurs, etc) ne signifie pas et ne signifiera JAMAIS MON ordinateur. Déjà démontré devant huissier : une IP n'est pas une preuve recevable par un juge. C'est pour ça qu'ils se dispensent du juge.

----------


## kaldanm

> Joint par lepoint . fr , le cabinet de Christine Albanel a dénoncé une "*pitoyable manoeuvre politique"*, précisant qu'une "*quinzaine de députés socialistes étaient cachés sous un escalier* et ont surgi au moment du vote". Pour expliquer le manque de mobilisation des députés UMP, le ministère de la Culture évoque la "p*roximité des vacances parlementaires"*, alors que "de nombreux députés ont déjà rejoint leur circonscription". "*C'était l'heure du déjeuner*", ajoute-t-on au ministère.


Je ne savais pas que les veilles de vacances etaient des jours feriés.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Idée de réforme : Servir les repas dans l'hémicycle


J'ai mieux: on leur interdit de bouffer et d'aller aux toilettes tant qu'il n'auront pas compris et voter la loi en débat.

----------


## pksf

> J'ai mieux: on leur interdit de bouffer et d'aller aux toilettes tant qu'il n'auront pas compris et voter la loi en débat.


Mine de rien, avec ça tu règles le cas de la politique politicienne, des incapables qui prennent les décisions importantes, et dans une moindre mesure tu contribues à résoudre le problème de la surpopulation. Chapeau.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et t'oublies les économies faites puisqu'il y aura beaucoup moins de retraites de politiciens à payer.  ::):

----------


## pksf

Surtout que c'est pas des retraites de lopette, si j'ose m'exprimer ainsi

----------


## Neo_13

> Bon déjà, actuellement on ne demande pas aux gens de trouver le coupable, on leur demande de *prouver leur innocence*. Première nuance.


Et si ils ne le peuvent pas (j'étais chez moi à pieuter), ils doivent balancer ou payer. On prouve la culpabilité, pas l'innocence, dans un état de droit



> Ensuite, faudrait arrêter avec la démagogie. Proposez une autre système qui marche et on verra ensuite, parceque sauf erreur de ma part, au niveau europpéen vis à vis des infractions sur la route, je ne pense pas qu'on soit les plus inhumains et je ne pense pas non plus que dans les autres pays on demande aux flics de prouver votre culpabilité sur les petits délits.


Tout délit réalisé en pouvant glisser le papillon dans l'essuie glace est prouver, de fait. Si c'est en circulant, c'est bien le conducteur qui est sanctionné, si c'est à l'arrêt, c'est le propriétaire. Jusque là tout est bon. D'ailleurs on ne retire pas de points (c'est plus ça que l'amende le problème) pour stationnement, puisqu'il n'y a pas certitude sur le conducteur... C'est parfois pensé, une loi.



> Donc si tu ramènes Mein Kampf dans la discussion, tu compares notre projet de démocratie au nazisme. Et là... ben écoute, je pense que tu devrais y repenser.


Mein Kampf est un livre publié en 1925, bien avant le nazisme. Je comprend, une vague connaissance de l'histoire, c'est pas utile pour être "contre".
Je me permettais juste cette citation compte tenu de l'auteur pour mettre un warning sur une déviation envisageable, qui ne serait pas le nazisme, mais à l'évidence un système où les droits de l'homme et la démocratie, des mots qui retourneraient dans les livres d'histoire. C'est pas une comparaison. Juste un avertissement.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hmm en même temps retirer un point pour un stationnement, voilà quoi...
y'a plus grave à sanctionner.

----------


## Neo_13

> Ok, ok. Ma définition est un peu biaisée. On se rapproche de Godwin la par contre. Un jour faudra que je me le lise ce bouquin....


On s'en rapproche (techniquement on y est, la loi de godwin parlait d'allusion à AH). Mais je m'abstiendrais de comparer la france de 2009 à l'allemagne de 1936. Je parle juste d'un bouquin.

---------- Post added at 11h42 ---------- Previous post was at 11h40 ----------




> Hmm en même temps retirer un point pour un stationnement, voilà quoi...
> y'a plus grave à sanctionner.


Comme ? le dépassement de 5km/h sur autoroute déserte ?

Perso, foutez un radar auto en haut de la rue du mail à Angers et un flic en bas avec le carnet à souche, j'ai rien à redire. Mais en ligne droite sur autoroute...

----------


## Ashraam

Citation de M. Lefebvre :




> “L’absence de régulation du Net provoque chaque jour des victimes ! Combien faudra-t-il de jeunes filles violées pour que les autorités réagissent ? Combien faudra-t-il de morts suite à l’absorption de faux médicaments ? Combien faudra-t-il d’adolescents manipulés ? Combien faudra-t-il de bombes artisanales explosant aux quatre coins du monde ? Combien faudra-t-il de créateurs ruinés par le pillage de leurs œuvres ?”


Quand un type pareil devient le porte voix de l’UMP, c’est que ce parti dérape.

----------


## pksf

> Citation de M. Lefebvre :
> 
> Quand un type pareil devient le porte voix de l’UMP, c’est que ce parti dérape.


Tu aurais un lien à fournir pour retrouver la citation? je la trouve collector celle-là

----------


## Ashraam

Je vais chercher, ça vient du site des jeunes UMP, a savoir maintenant si un média quelconque l'a immortalisé, affaire a suivre ^^'

Edit : 15 Décembre 2008 à l'Assemblée Nationale

Edit² : Et le lien : http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/47...fia-drogue.htm

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Mince alors, les flics capable de poser un radar avec flash ne sont pas capable d'intercepter le véhicule flashé ? Pourtant c'est une méthode facile et infaillible pour EN PLUS faire cesser l'infraction immédiatement (puisqu'ils t'arretent).


Et le radar automatique ? Il te court après aussi ?  ::P:

----------


## Neo_13

> Citation de M. Lefebvre :
> 
> 
> 
> Quand un type pareil devient le porte voix de l’UMP, c’est que ce parti dérape.


  Comment je suis trop d'accord avec lui...

Commençons par lutter contre les viols par internet (parce que si c'est dans la vraie vie, on a déjà des méthodes et internet n'y changera rien), les absorptions de médicaments par clé usb (éducation : c'est le pharmaciens qui vend les medoc), les manipulations d'adolescents (éducation parental... s'occuper de ses gosses, quelle idée !), les bombes artisanales à base de portable mac (pas besoin d'internet pour connaitre deux ou trois mélanges : etre juste un peu compétent en chimie en 1ere S, et c'est bon, t'as les bases) et les siphonnage de compte bancaire des créateur par piratage du site web de leur banque (parce que ruiner inclut de piquer le pognon, non)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Comme ? le dépassement de 5km/h sur autoroute déserte ?
> 
> Perso, foutez un radar auto en haut de la rue du mail à Angers et un flic en bas avec le carnet à souche, j'ai rien à redire. Mais en ligne droite sur autoroute...


Ah mais après je suis d'accord, y'a des emplacements abusés. Mais  à la base, sanctionner par une perte de points un excès de vitesse me semble plus "juste" que d'en enlever parce que tu t'es garé 5 minutes à l'arrache sur un emplacement non autorisé.

[/HS]


Ils ne sont pas du tout alarmistes à l'UMP.  :^_^:

----------


## Neo_13

> Et le radar automatique ? Il te court après aussi ?


==> Pas de radar automatique.

Twingo :kad:

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Et si ils ne le peuvent pas (j'étais chez moi à pieuter), ils doivent balancer ou payer. On prouve la culpabilité, pas l'innocence, dans un état de droit


Bien, tu viens de te rendre compte que nous ne sommes pas en démocratie mais dans un projet démocratique. Autrement dit, on tend vers une utopie qu'on atteindra certainement jamais. Et il est pourtant nécessaire d'avoir des lois, même si elles ne sont pas toujours aussi justes qu'on pourrait le souhaiter. Et suffit pas de se dire c'est pas juste, on fait rien. Faut être aussi capable de trouver une mesure plus juste et toujours applicable. 




> Mein Kampf est un livre publié en 1925, bien avant le nazisme. Je comprend, une vague connaissance de l'histoire, c'est pas utile pour être "contre".


Ouais enfin arrêtes de la péter deux secondes, Mein Kampf est écrit pendant l'incarcération du moustachu, parcequ'il était déjà dans son mouvement politique. Donc si t'arrives pas à faire de lien d'idéologie entre le contenu de Mein Kampf et l'idéologie Nazie, ben là tu me surprend.

Avant de dire que les autres ont pas besoin de connaitre l'histoire pour être contre, vaudrait mieux se renseigner un peu. C'est la moindre des courtoisies :




> _Mein Kampf_ (_Mon Combat_, en français) est un ouvrage rédigé par Adolf Hitler entre 1924 et 1925 pendant sa détention à la prison de Landsberg am Lech, détention consécutive au putsch de la Brasserie, coup d'État manqué. Il contient des éléments autobiographiques *ainsi qu'une présentation de l'**idéologie* *politique** du* *nazisme* et l'histoire des débuts du NSDAP.

----------


## Ashraam

@KKN : Tu vas finir par devoir rajouter une ligne a ta signature si tu continues sur cette voie ^^'

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> @KKN : Tu vas finir par devoir rajouter une ligne a ta signature si tu continues sur cette voie ^^'


Encore un trophé à exhiber  :B): 

Ps : C'est quoi ta signature ?

----------


## Wobak

Je crois qu'en fait faut différencier les lois qui sont là pour protéger les citoyens des moyens qui sont mis en place pour faire de l'argent.

Parce que bon hein, les radars automatiques, c'est juste pour l'argent, et des fois c'est à des endroits où les gens ralentissent et ça induit moins d'accident... mais sinon, c'est pas fait pour te protéger ...

Pour ce qui est d'HADOPI, sans revenir au nazisme, ce qui me choque le plus, c'est que les politiques ne comprennent pas que la plupart des gens sont d'accord avec cette idée. Pas comme ça, c'est tout. Tu ne prends pas un marteau-piqueur pour enfoncer un clou. L'idée de flicage comme ça est juste inenvisageable d'un point de vue éthico-technique.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Un truc que je trouve totalement ridicule c'est que le règlement de l'Assemblée  prévoit qu'un vote n'est valable que si il est effectué par la majorité absolue des Députés soit 289 députés (article 61 du règlement de l'Assemblée).
Seul problème :  le nombre de députés présents ne peut être vérifié pour valider ou invalider le vote que sur la demande d'un président de groupe.
Coppé (groupe UMP) et Sauvadet (Groupe nouveau-centre) n'étant pas présent, il n'ont pas pu demander le comptage (qui reporte le vote d'une heure, histoire d'avoir le temps de rameuter ses troupes).

En gros si Coppé avait été là, il aurait pu demander le comptage quand les socialistes sont entrés, ce qui aurait permis de rameuter les députés UMP en pause déjeuner.

Au passage l'excuse de la pause déjeuner est un peu ridicule : la session se terminait 1h plus tard et était la dernière avant les vacances parlementaires. Ils ne décalent jamais leurs repas d'1h nos dirigeants?
Pareil pour l'excuse de ceux qui étaient déjà partis en vacances parlementaires : elle ne commençaient officiellement que le soir, et de même retarder son départ en vacances d'1h pour faire passer un texte soit-disant 'important et nécessaire' me parait une attitude logique, plus logique en tout cas que de râler parce que les socialistes étaient là eux.


Pourquoi personne n'exige de changer ce règlement : un pointage de présence des députés (ils ont un badge pour accéder à l'hémicycle). Si moins de 289 députés : vote annulé.

----------


## SAYA

> Tf1 va pas manquer de montrer un hémicycle vide ce coup si !!


_EDIT D'HALF : C'est quoi ce message tout moche qui fait tout buguer ?_

Faut dire qu'il y a de quoi se poser des questions sur la mission donnée à nos _(chers)_ députés !!!!!!!!! ::P:  ::P:  ::P:

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Pourquoi personne n'exige de changer ce règlement : un pointage de présence des députés (ils ont un badge pour accéder à l'hémicycle). Si moins de 289 députés : vote annulé.


Parceque ça arrange les députés d'une part et d'autre part il faudrait que ce nouveau règlement soit validé par... les députés. 

Intouchables !  :B):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Mon dieu tout est bleu ici ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais j'ai remarqué aussi.

MAis pas moyen de  te ban  :tired:

----------


## le faucheur

C'est quoi ce délire ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Half a codé aujourd'hui  ::ninja::

----------


## TheToune

Je vous trouve un teint bien bleu messieurs ...

----------


## Anonyme871

Je veux être bleu aussi !

edit : lose  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Marrant j'vois tout le monde en bleu sauf Krag  :tired: 

Y'a quelqu'un qui s'amuse à mon avis.

----------


## pksf

Tout le monde en bleu, sauf Tyler Durden, qui arbore un joli vert d'utilisateur spécial

----------


## GruntGrunt

Tout le monde en bleu sauf Wobak et évidemment les "spéciaux". Et quelques liens... C'est l'anniversaire de Half, la rédac lui offre le droit de réparer le forum \o/

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Marrant j'vois tout le monde en bleu sauf Krag 
> 
> Y'a quelqu'un qui s'amuse à mon avis.


Nan c'est rien vous inquiétez pas, on fait juste des tests pour la mise en place de la HADOPI.

Continuez à vivre braves gens  ::):

----------


## TheToune

ça sent la balise mal refermé tout cela ...  ::):

----------


## sharafa

> Les majors annoncent la mort des artistes etc...


Bah oui, mais en fait c'est leur propre survie qui est en jeu, les artistes ne peuvent mourir, suffit de regarder l'histoire.

Bien sur, la survie des majors n'intéresse pas grand monde à part eux-même et ceux qui se font rincer au passage  ::rolleyes:: 

Comme d'habitude, il suffit de chercher à qui profite le crime.

----------


## half

263 points à SAYA pour avoir tagué le site en bleu.

----------


## Jolaventur

Petit melting pot créatif.







Nicolas Sarkozy aurai déclaré "Je veux faire une loi pour interdire les rideaux à l'assemblée".

----------


## Enoi

allez petite revue de presse du matin de l'après midi:
"J'ai grand plaisir à être piratée car au fond quand on est piraté, c'est qu'on intéresse les gens" Carla Bruni en 2004 via Le Post
      Frédéric Lefebvre crée son propre parti: le parti manger! sur Marianne
   Christine! Christine! Reviens! Si tu reviens j'annule tout!
   Peut être a t'elle mis en place la gratuité des musées parce qu'elle savait qu'elle s'y retrouverait dés le 10/04/2009

----------


## Jolaventur

> allez petite revue de presse du matin de l'après midi:
> "J'ai grand plaisir à être piratée car au fond quand on est piraté, c'est qu'on intéresse les gens" Carla Bruni en 2004 via Le Post
>       Frédéric Lefebvre crée son propre parti: le parti manger! sur Marianne


 :^_^:

----------


## TheToune

Hahahaha la derniere quote de bashfr :



> Xanatos: Albanel vient de découvrir ce que ça fait de se retrouver à 99% sans aucun seeders...

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> allez petite revue de presse du matin de l'après midi:
> "J'ai grand plaisir à être piratée car au fond quand on est piraté, c'est qu'on intéresse les gens" Carla Bruni en 2004 via Le Post


Faudrait la mettre en parrallèle avec tous ceux qui disent qu'ils piratent uniquement ce qu'ils achèteraient pas.  ::): 

Sinon Jean Dionis du Séjour (qui a un nom à coucher sur le canapé) appelle le gouvernement, dans un entretien diffusé sur France Info, à retirer la coupure de ligne et à la remplacer par une amende. 

Pour info il a voté contre la loi jeudi.

http://www.france-info.com/spip.php?...sous_theme=192

Je partage assez son point de vue personnellement.

----------


## The Real Dav

> Il me semble que si tu fais un petit excés de vitesse et que tu te fais flasher, tu n'as pas le droit à un procès, tu n'as pas le droit à une défense avec un avocat, ni à la présomption d'innocence.
> 
> La machine a dit : "tu roules trop vite" et tu reçois direct chez toi la sanction.
> 
> Ben là c'est pareil, à la différence qu'il y aura plusieurs avertissements avant la sanction.
> 
> Après dans les deux cas, si tu veux porter plainte devant les tribunaux, c'est ton droit.


Et bien ça, ce n'est pas normal, c'est de la présomption de culpabilité (propriétaire du véhicule présumé coupable au détriment du réel conducteur).
Mais les français sont des moutons avec un anus bien dilaté...

---------- Post added at 15h37 ---------- Previous post was at 15h36 ----------




> La question n'est pas de savoir si c'est Vol ou Contrefaçon, à partir du moment ou c'est illégal, on fait appliquer la loi.


Si la loi dictait de brûler tous les livres, l'appliquerais-tu ?
La loi est votée par des gouvernements pour des gouvernements (et plus pour le peuple).

----------


## Enoi

Dernière nouvelle: Jean Sarkozy est innocenté dans l'affaire du scooter grâce à son disque dur envoyé à C. Albanel


« Les députés sont en train de tuer la musique puisqu’ils n’ont pas voté parce qu’ils sont allés bouffer ! »
Pascal Obispo (Europe 1, 10/04/2009) pas une blague Via ecrans.fr

----------


## Jolaventur

> Dernière nouvelle: Jean Sarkozy est innocenté dans l'affaire du scooter grâce à son disque dur envoyé à C. Albanel


Rien ne nous dit cependant si c'est grace à Jessica Darty qui lui a offert son lecteur de disquette pour le consoler.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Si la loi dictait de brûler tous les livres, l'appliquerais-tu ?


Tu contestes la loi sur le piratage ?




> La loi est votée par des gouvernements pour des gouvernements (et plus pour le peuple).


Ok Olivier, t'as pas du courrier à livrer ?  ::): 

---------- Post added at 15h43 ---------- Previous post was at 15h43 ----------




> Rien ne nous dit cependant si c'est grace à Jessica Darty qui lui a offert son lecteur de disquette pour le consoler.


_" Il ira loin ce petit "_  ::):

----------


## Enoi

Jeuvideo.com nous informe qu'il ont perdu trace de Krag Kroc, l'un de leur forumeur, l'auriez vous vu par ici?

Sinon: "Nicolas Sarkozy s'était félicité par avance, au petit déjeuner de la majorité, d'avoir accompli un «geste majeur» en faveur de la création artistique. Il avait même congratulé le ministre des Relations avec le Parlement, Roger Karoutchi, Jean-François Copé et Henri de Raincourt, son homologue du Sénat, pour leur gestion des débats" Numerama via le Figaro

"Qu'a fait la gauche, quand elle était au pouvoir entre 1995 et 2002, contre le piratage? Rien! Quelle est sa formule alternative? Néant !" Denis Olivenne dans @si, c'est d'autant plus scandaleux que Mitterrand lui même ne s'est jamais interessé au problème^^

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Jeuvideo.com nous informe qu'il ont perdu trace de Krag Kroc, l'un de leur forumeur, l'auriez vous vu par ici?


*Calomnier v. :* Attribuer malicieusement à quelqu'un les actions vicieuses que l'on n'a pas eu la tentation ou l'opportunité de commettre soi-même. 

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ashraam

> *Calomnier v. :* Attribuer malicieusement à quelqu'un les actions vicieuses que l'on n'a pas eu la tentation ou l'opportunité de commettre soi-même.


Citer Ambrose Bierce c'est quand même osé la.

----------


## Arka_Voltchek

Il a le droit d'avoir un avis différent, on est encore en démocratie (pour combien de temps ?  :tired: )

Après on a bien évidemment le droit de trouvé son avis totalement à coté de la plaque  :^_^: 

Mais l'accuser de venir de JV.com, ça commence effectivement à s'apparenter à de la calomnie, on ne peux pas tout accepter !

@+, Arka

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Après on a bien évidemment le droit de trouvé son avis totalement à coté de la plaque


Mon avis a d'ailleurs évolué, désormais je suis sur la ligne, il faut cette loi mais sans la coupure internet et avec une autre sanction plus classique type amende. Le centriste avec un nom horrible m'a convaincu.

Oui ça a juste un peu évolué ... Mais notez déjà l'effort !

----------


## SAYA

> 263 points à SAYA pour avoir tagué le site en bleu.


Pitié : j'ai pas fait exprès (à vrai dire je ne comprends pas ce qui s'est passé ::huh:: ) mais de grâce PAS 263  points de pénalité  ::rolleyes::  ::rolleyes::  ::rolleyes::  ::rolleyes::  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Enoi

"La ministre de la Culture sera l'invitée du Talk Orange - Le Figaro ce soir à 18 heures. Posez-lui toutes vos questions dans l'espace de commentaire ci-dessous."
    y a du grand y a du bon et même sur le Figaro les questions sont vacharde, je pense qu'elle va se dégonfler. En fait pas une seule question sympa.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mon avis a d'ailleurs évolué, désormais je suis sur la ligne, il faut cette loi mais sans la coupure internet et avec une autre sanction plus classique type amende. Le centriste avec un nom horrible m'a convaincu.
> 
> Oui ça a juste un peu évolué ... Mais notez déjà l'effort !


Et sinon, concernant la présomption d'innocence ou le mouchard installé chez toi, tu progresses ?  ::ninja::

----------


## half

> Pitié : j'ai pas fait exprès (à vrai dire je ne comprends pas ce qui s'est passé) mais de grâce PAS 263  points de pénalité


Okay mais t'es fiché tagueur maintenant.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Et sinon, concernant la présomption d'innocence ou le mouchard installé chez toi, tu progresses ?


Et toi ça t'arrives de progresser ?

----------


## Jolaventur

Il faut surtout une loi qui favorise l'émergence d'une nouvelle offre de consommation musicale.

Pas d'une loi qui cherche à maintenir le pré carré des majors.
sinon on s'en sortira jamais et le débat reviendra tot ou tard.

----------


## Enoi

Dernière minute, un mail de Christine Albanel à la rédaction de canard PC: si vous n'arrêtez pas immédiatement  de vous moquez, je vous bloque les croutons dans l'urètre avec le pare feu d'open office

----------


## The Real Dav

> Tu contestes la loi sur le piratage ?


Oui, il y a bien d'autres choses plus importantes à régler d'abord.




> Ok Olivier, t'as pas du courrier à livrer ?


M'appelle David, mais c'est pas grave. Et je ne suis d'aucun parti politique d'ailleurs.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Oui, il y a bien d'autres choses plus importantes à régler d'abord.


Faut arrêter d'en faire trop. OK cette loi était pourrie, mais vous vous radicalisez au point de dire que les lois contre le piratage sont pourries. 
Non, il y a un vrai problème avec ça, qu'il faudrait règler de façon constructive (une loi basée sur un rapport qui ne soit pas rédigé par un distributeur de musique, en écoutant autant les internautes que Pascal Nègre ou Obispo).

Je ne dis pas qu'il faut taper sur les pirates, je dis qu'il faut trouver un moyen de rétribuer les artistes en fonction des téléchargement, et de pousser les Français à télécharger légal.

C'est pas simple, soit, mais bordel c'est sensé être leur boulot, aux législateurs, de se pencher sur des problèmes complexes.

----------


## Enoi

tous les problèmes ne se règlent pas avec des lois, ça c'est la tonalité donnée par le gouvernement actuel. Çà n'en fait pas une vérité absolue!
   surtout pour 100 millions d'euros. Y a peut être mieux à faire avec cet argent non? Y compris pour la création.

----------


## Arka_Voltchek

Le plus gros défaut de cette loi est effectivement à mon sens de ne rien dire du point de vue offre légale. Et il y a certains trucs effrayant de ce point de vue. Il y a quelque jours, j'ai eu l'envie subite de me regarder un James Bond en particulier, datant du milieu des années 90 (_Demain ne meurt jamais_ pour ne pas le nommer, et oui, je sais, il est passé à la tv il y a pas longtemps, mais ce jour là, mon poste était en panne). J'ai écumé toutes les offres légales, rien (il y a bien quelques J.B. sur l'offre d'orange, mais ils sont rare, et j'ai d'ailleurs du mal à voir avec quelle logique ils ont été choisis, mais c'est pas la question). Il n'y a pas de loueurs dans ma "ville" actuelle, donc mon James Bond, ben je l'ai pas vu  ::cry:: 

Pour que se soit clair, je ne l'ai pas téléchargé (j'ai acheté un bouquin, vu qu'il y a quand même une librairie dans mon trou paumé). Mais clairement, il y a un manque : l'offre légale n'a pas pu répondre à mon besoin, besoin qui n'était pas extravagant (je voulais voir un Blockbuster américain, pas un film d'auteur biélorusse) et en soit, c'est un problème qui montre que l'industrie audiovisuelle est... totalement à la ramasse  :tired: .

@+, Arka

EDIT : Mme Albanel a déclarée (authentique) : "si la loi Hadopi n'est pas revotée, je partirai". Madames, Messieurs les Députés, rendez service à la France, laissez la partir en paix.

----------


## Enoi

Bonne nouvelle: sans cette loi Obispo ne peut pas produire de musique
http://www.ozap.com/actu/obispo-depu...iratage/269864
  Voila l'argument dévastateur, qui peut rester pro-hadopi après ça.

----------


## Say hello

Cette fois même l'UMP va bloquer Hadopi.

----------


## The Real Dav

> Faut arrêter d'en faire trop. OK cette loi était pourrie, mais vous vous radicalisez au point de dire que les lois contre le piratage sont pourries.


Oui les lois qu'ils veulent contre le piratage sont pourries./
D'une, ils n'arriveront jamais à arrêter le piratage par la répression.
De deux, c'est par l'éducation et le martelage du fait que télécharger sans acheter derrière c'est mal et ça tue les créateurs, qu'il y aura une prise de conscience.
De trois, si le pouvoir d'achat était augmenté, on pourrait dépenser plus d'argent dans les loisirs (jeux, musique, ciné) qu'on ne le fait actuellement.
De quatre, si on arrêtait de sortir de la merde, les gens achèteraient plus. Perso, des bons films je préfère les voir au ciné que sur mon 24" par contre un film moyen je n'ai aucune pitié à le tipiaker pour en avoir un aperçu quitte à aller le voir ensuite au ciné. La musique c'est pareil, j'écoute et découvre sur deezer et ceux qui me plaisent j'achète leurs albums quand j'ai les moyens: un bel album avec un joli livret (genre SOAD pour ne citer qu'eux) est bien plus interressant qu'un vulgaire CD dans un boitier plastique.

Il y a plein de moyens de faire "avec" tout en allant "contre" sans sortir la matraque et le tazer.

S'ils veulent faire du fric et légiférer, qu'ils durcissent les lois contre les agressions, par exemple, il est révoltant de voir qu'un mec qui écoute de la musique tirée sur torrent se voit lynché de prison ferme alors qu'à côté des mecs qui tabassent un innocent sans raison autre que lui piquer son portefeuille ou une clope sortent le lendemain d'une nuit au poste.

----------


## SAYA

[quote=Enoi;1991277]


> Dernière nouvelle: Jean Sarkozy est innocenté


  Tu t'attendais à autre chose !!! :tired:  c'était couru d'avance

----------


## Epike

> Surtout que c'est pas des retraites de lopette, si j'ose m'exprimer ainsi


1572 € de pension par mois après seulement 5 ans de cotisation à hauteur de 1250 € par mois (pour un salaire de 6952€ (salaire en 2005 (source)).
Si le député fais un deuxième mandat, JACKPOT, sa retraite passe à 3144€ (chiffre de 2004).

Ca fais cher pour des mecs qui passent leur temps à la cantine ou derrière des rideaux  ::(:

----------


## derito

Et ils peuvent cumuler plusieurs mandats.

----------


## Mark Havel

> Et ils peuvent cumuler plusieurs mandats.


Ça me parait déjà plus gênant qu'une paie certes généreuse, mais qui ne compte pas les assistants parlementaires, payés de la poche de ces mêmes députés et tous les travaux préliminaires faits en commission qui font que le vote du texte en devient presque une formalisation. Vu que potentiellement, on peut légiférer sur tout et n'importe quoi, je ne suis pas forcément si scandalisé que ça de voir relativement peu de députés voter certains textes. Après tout, si je deviens un jour député et qu'on me propose le choix entre aller préparer une future loi sur le cloud-computing et la protection des données personnelles ou participer au débat sur le financement de la culture des concombres en outre-mer, je ne suis pas sur de vouloir toujours choisir l'endroit où il faut voter ou de pouvoir voter autrement qu'en me fiant à la recommandation de vote de mon groupe parlementaire...

----------


## kaldanm

> tous les problèmes ne se règlent pas avec des lois, ça c'est la tonalité donnée par le gouvernement actuel. Çà n'en fait pas une vérité absolue!
>    surtout pour 100 millions d'euros. Y a peut être mieux à faire avec cet argent non? Y compris pour la création.





> Dernière minute, un mail de Christine Albanel à la rédaction de canard PC: si vous n'arrêtez pas immédiatement  de vous moquez, je vous bloque les croutons dans l'urètre avec le pare feu d'open office





> "La ministre de la Culture sera l'invitée du Talk Orange - Le Figaro ce soir à 18 heures. Posez-lui toutes vos questions dans l'espace de commentaire ci-dessous."
>     y a du grand y a du bon et même sur le Figaro les questions sont vacharde, je pense qu'elle va se dégonfler. En fait pas une seule question sympa.


Enoi je suis sur qu'il poste du boulot. 

Il réfléchis a sa vanne, des que son patron derriere lui se leve pour aller remplir son gobelet à la fontaine à eau, il tape en 4eme vitesse la vanne qui murit depuis 10 minutes sur son bloc note de brouillon  ::ninja:: .

Il a fait chaud aujourd'hui, il va falloir changer la bouteille de la fontaine  ::):

----------


## ERISS

> EDIT : Mme Albanel a déclarée (authentique) : "si la loi Hadopi n'est pas revotée, je partirai". Madames, Messieurs les Députés, rendez service à la France, laissez la partir en paix.


Bah elle répète juste ce qu'a dû lui dire Sarko: "T'es incompétente, au prochain échec tu te casses pauv' conne." A mon avis c'est donc pas un de ses caprices.

----------


## Epike

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfKka...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRZmXVwAw18

Ca vaut ce que ça vaut mais ces vidéos ont de bons arguments montrant la non réponse apporté au problème du téléchargement par la loi Hadopi.


Les majors, à l'époque de l'immateriel et du buzz, n'ont plus aucune utilité.
Maintenant tout le monde peut créer son portail commercial sur le net et les promos gavages non stop ne servent plus à rien.
De plus en plus de jeunes artistes montant sont nées grâce au net et au formidable bouche à oreille que celui ci permet.  Les artistes n'auraient plus qu'a proposer leurs albums sur leur portail, au prix qu'ILS auraient fixé sans passer par les majors bien trop gourmants. Nous irions donc surement vers une baisse des prix des chansons.
Quand on télécharge sur le net on se dit "De toute façon les majors s'en foutent plein les poches alors c'est pas moi qui vais les ruiner". Supprimer les majors favoriserait la relation entre l'artiste et son public. Si les gens se disent "Bon la musique est devenu moins chère, le fric va directement dans la poche de l'artiste" je suis certains que la personne voulant télécharger un album y réfléchirait à deux fois et aurait au moins un cas de conscience.

Pour ce qui est d'appliquer la loi sur le téléchargement, bonne chance à notre gouvernement, car contrôler quelque chose d'aussi vaste relève de l'impossible, c'est comme vouloir faire appliquer la loi obligeant à traverser sur le passage piéton (qui est puni par une amende de 4€).
La license globale avait été plutôt bien reçu par l'opinion publique même si elle n'était pas parfaite. Elle avait au moins le mérite de satisfaire les internautes et les artistes. 

Les majors sont juste entrain de se faire dessus en voyant leur monde formidable se casser la gueule et voir qu'on commence à se passer d'eux. 
C'est à vomir de voir que les belles valeurs de notre pays sont mises à mal pour le bonheur de quelques uns qui ne supporte pas de voir leur business leur échapper.

----------


## ERISS

> Les majors, à l'époque de l'immateriel et du buzz, n'ont plus aucune utilité.
> Maintenant tout le monde peut créer son portail commercial sur le net et les promos gavages non stop ne servent plus à rien.
> De plus en plus de jeunes artistes montant sont nées grâce au net et au formidable bouche à oreille que celui ci permet.  Les artistes n'auraient plus qu'a proposer leurs albums sur leur portail, au prix qu'ILS auraient fixé sans passer par les majors bien trop gourmants. Nous irions donc surement vers une baisse des prix des chansons.
> Quand on télécharge sur le net on se dit "De toute façon les majors s'en foutent plein les poches alors c'est pas moi qui vais les ruiner". Supprimer les majors favoriserait la relation entre l'artiste et son public. Si les gens se disent "Bon la musique est devenu moins chère, le fric va directement dans la poche de l'artiste" je suis certains que la personne voulant télécharger un album y réfléchirait à deux fois et aurait au moins un cas de conscience.
> Les majors sont juste entrain de se faire dessus en voyant leur monde formidable se casser la gueule et voir qu'on commence à se passer d'eux.


Bien dit.



> C'est à vomir de voir que les belles valeurs de notre pays sont mises à mal pour le bonheur de quelques uns qui ne supporte pas de voir leur business leur échapper.


C'est la base de nos républiques, où la bourgeoisie a construit un suffrage universel de façon à ce qu'il soit inefficient.

----------


## Elidjah

C'est quand même scandaleux ce genre de pratique, passer des lois dans de telles conditions c'est vraiment du foutage de gueule , y'a personne dans l'hémicycle (putain les mecs sont élus pour y siéger à la base), le mec qui compte les mains levées, on est quand même au 21ème siécle... C'est vraiment à vous dégouter des politiques et de leurs discours à 2 balles sur la démocratie  ::(:

----------


## Mark Havel

Je t'invite à aller lire la fin de ce billet.

----------


## Enoi

Si hadopi n'est pas voté, Albanel tuera un petit chat
http://authueil.org/
"votez mon texte ou je m'immole"
"Pour faire voter HADOPI, elle aurait dû dire : "Si vous votez pas oui, je reste !""
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tristao/3429201855/

----------


## momiu

Dans mon trou, y'a rien (non, pas DMC)... Pas de cinéma, pas de borne de location, pas de librairie, et j'ai même pas internet... Est-ce que j'ai le droit de télécharger quand même ?

----------


## The Real Dav

> et j'ai même pas internet... Est-ce que j'ai le droit de télécharger quand même ?


 ::|:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Il télécharge par minitel, attends t'as rien compris.


Ou pas.

----------


## Say hello

Bah la technologie d'aujourd'hui c'puissant, j'ai téléchargé de la RAM via un fax hier.  ::rolleyes:: 

(Wow ça pourrait être un argument d'Albanel ça! "Protégeons les producteur de matériel qui sont victime de piratage!")

----------


## momiu

Le peer to peer par pigeon voyageur, ça peut s'envisager, non ?

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> La license globale avait été plutôt bien reçu par l'opinion publique même si elle n'était pas parfaite. Elle avait au moins le mérite de satisfaire les internautes et les artistes.


Ben si par licence globale tu entends le fait de payer un forfait tout compris avec son abonnement internet ou d'établir une taxe type redevance, moi perso ça m'intéresse pas. 

Déjà avec cette méthode, tu prives d'accès à internet tout ceux qui n'ont pas les moyens de casquer le prix d'un tel forfait, qui serait inévitablement plus chère qu'un simple abonnement.

En plus, tout le monde n'est pas intéressé par le fait de télécharger des films ou de la musique sur internet. Y a pas à favoriser la consommation sur internet par un package d'accès au web au détriment de la consommation en magasin.

Après si tu pars avec une licence optionnelle, c'est bien, mais ça revient à ce que proposent les offres de Orange par exemple et ça ne résout pas le problème du piratage contre lequel il faudra encore lutter. 




> Les majors sont juste entrain de se faire dessus en voyant leur monde formidable se casser la gueule et voir qu'on commence à se passer d'eux. 
> C'est à vomir de voir que les belles valeurs de notre pays sont mises à mal pour le bonheur de quelques uns qui ne supporte pas de voir leur business leur échapper.


Mais faut arrêter avec la caricature des majors, ils ne veulent pas interdire le téléchargement sur internet, ils veulent avoir juste une chance de survivre avec cette évolution du marché. Qu'on leur donne les moyens de pouvoir faire du commerce sur internet, sans la concurrence déloyale du tout gratuit qu'il y a actuellement. Point de vue commerce, cette réclamation est des plus légitimes.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Oui les lois qu'ils veulent contre le piratage sont pourries./
> D'une, ils n'arriveront jamais à arrêter le piratage par la répression.
> De deux, c'est par l'éducation et le martelage du fait que télécharger sans acheter derrière c'est mal et ça tue les créateurs, qu'il y aura une prise de conscience.


Depuis le début du téléchargement illégal, il y a que ça de la prévention, Mais il faut la prévention et la sanction pour faire appliquer des lois. Y a eu une sensibilisation très importante sur l'écologie, le trie des déchets etc... ça empêche pas tout un tas de gens d'en avoir strictement rien à faire.




> De trois, si le pouvoir d'achat était augmenté, on pourrait dépenser plus d'argent dans les loisirs (jeux, musique, ciné) qu'on ne le fait actuellement.


Ouah j'y avais pas pensé, c'est vrai, suffit de rendre les gens plus riches, c'est simple !  ::): 

C'est quel bouton pour rendre les gens plus riches ?  ::P: 




> De quatre, si on arrêtait de sortir de la merde, les gens achèteraient plus. Perso, des bons films je préfère les voir au ciné que sur mon 24" par contre un film moyen je n'ai aucune pitié à le tipiaker pour en avoir un aperçu quitte à aller le voir ensuite au ciné. La musique c'est pareil, j'écoute et découvre sur deezer et ceux qui me plaisent j'achète leurs albums quand j'ai les moyens: un bel album avec un joli livret (genre SOAD pour ne citer qu'eux) est bien plus interressant qu'un vulgaire CD dans un boitier plastique.


Des mauvais films, de la mauvaise musique, il y en a toujours eu et il y en aura toujours. Même argument que précedemment, t'as pas un bouton sur lequel appuyer pour rendre tout le monde talentueux et/ou avec les même goûts (ben oui parceque le bon goût c'est totalement subjectif).




> S'ils veulent faire du fric et légiférer, qu'ils durcissent les lois contre les agressions, par exemple, il est révoltant de voir qu'un mec qui écoute de la musique tirée sur torrent se voit lynché de prison ferme alors qu'à côté des mecs qui tabassent un innocent sans raison autre que lui piquer son portefeuille ou une clope sortent le lendemain d'une nuit au poste.


Ben milite pour le durcissement de la loi contre les agressions physiques (mais je serais toi avant je vérifierais d'être bien sur des lois déjà existantes dans le domaine et de leur application), mais ne mélange pas les deux sujet, car ça n'a strictement rien à voir.

----------


## The Real Dav

> Mais faut arrêter avec la caricature des majors, ils ne veulent pas interdire le téléchargement sur internet, ils veulent avoir juste une chance de survivre avec cette évolution du marché.


On va pas les plaindre. Ils ont bien trait les vaches à lait, qu'ils crèvent désormais la gueule ouverte, c'est tout ce qu'ils méritent.
Tu sais combien un artiste ou un groupe doit payer à la Sacem pour au final juste perdre tous les droits qu'ils ont sur leurs créations et toucher 3 cacahètes dessus ?
J'ai des potes qui ont un groupe de métal, ils vomissent tant qu'ils peuvent sur les majors tellement ce sont des pourris.
Et la meilleure façon de se faire connaître, c'est par internet, et d'en vivre, c'est par les concerts, pas par la pub et les CD.




> Depuis le début du téléchargement illégal, il y a que ça de la prévention, Mais il faut la prévention et la sanction pour faire appliquer des lois. Y a eu une sensibilisation très importante sur l'écologie, le trie des déchets etc... ça empêche pas tout un tas de gens d'en avoir strictement rien à faire.


Là, c'est toi qui en parle. C'est nettement plus important de combler les lacunes écologiques que de combler le manque à gagner de grosses entreprises qui se font des couilles en or sans rien faire.
Et la prévention, arrête, serieusement t'a vu une seule pub à la TV pour dire "Télécharger tue" ? Niet, pet de lapin.




> Ouah j'y avais pas pensé, c'est vrai, suffit de rendre les gens plus riches, c'est simple !


Redistribution de la richesse et limites de salaires. C'est pas normal qu'un mec touche en un mois ce qu'un smicard mettrait plus de 100ans à gagner.




> C'est quel bouton pour rendre les gens plus riches ?


Celui où il y a marqué "fin du capitalisme".




> Des mauvais films, de la mauvaise musique, il y en a toujours eu et il y en aura toujours. Même argument que précedemment, t'as pas un bouton sur lequel appuyer pour rendre tout le monde talentueux et/ou avec les même goûts (ben oui parceque le bon goût c'est totalement subjectif).


Des talents, il y en a énormément, mais qui n'interressent pas les majors car durs à lancer et c'est du long terme. Non, ils préfèrent les feux de paille starac & co.




> Ben milite pour le durcissement de la loi contre les agressions physiques (mais je serais toi avant je vérifierais d'être bien sur des lois déjà existantes dans le domaine et de leur application), mais ne mélange pas les deux sujet, car ça n'a strictement rien à voir.


Il y a déjà des lois mais pas d'application. Exemple concret tout bête pour l'expliquer:
1 flic colle des PV pour stationnement. 1 gamin se fait racketter à 100m de lui. Pourquoi irait-il perdre du temps à arrêter un délinquant alors que coller des PV rapporte plus et est moins pénible à faire ?

Cela fait bien longtemps que les pouvoirs publics ne sont plus au service du citoyen mais du trésor public.

----------


## malmoutt3

pardon cela ne vas pas contribuer a faire monter l estime des gens pour les anti hadopi mais le terme me semble approprié et en plus en meme temps c est rigolo c est dingue

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Et la prévention, arrête, serieusement t'a vu une seule pub à la TV pour dire "Télécharger tue" ? Niet, pet de lapin.


Telecharger tue, non, et ce serait un peu débile.

Par contre presque chaque fois que je regarde un DvD j'ai le droit à un spot de prévention anti piratage. Et c'est bien relou, d'ailleurs !




> Redistribution de la richesse et limites de salaires. C'est pas normal qu'un mec touche en un mois ce qu'un smicard mettrait plus de 100ans à gagner.


Aucun rapport avec le piratage, c'est pas en refusant la loi Hadopi que tu mettras fin aux hauts salaires, c'est un autre combat politique. Faut arrêter de tout mettre dans le même panier.




> Celui où il y a marqué "fin du capitalisme".


Ben je préfèrerais que le bouton me marque ce qui va se passer à la fin du capitalisme. Là c'est flou, et si c'est pour aller vers le communisme de l'ex LCR et Nouveau Parti Anticapitaliste, nan merci, je préfère rester au capitalisme.  ::): 

En plus, faudrait encore prouver que la fin du capitalisme rendra les gens plus riches, j'ai des amis roumains, ils pourraient te parler de leurs grandes richesses sous la tutelle de Moscou et sans capitalisme  ::): 




> Il y a déjà des lois mais pas d'application. Exemple concret tout bête pour l'expliquer:
> 1 flic colle des PV pour stationnement. 1 gamin se fait racketter à 100m de lui. Pourquoi irait-il perdre du temps à arrêter un délinquant alors que coller des PV rapporte plus et est moins pénible à faire ?


Exemple concret qui repose sur rien, si ce n'est de faire d'un cas une généralité, d'une défaillance ponctuelle, un dysfonctionnement général. 
Jsuis pas un défenseur de flic, mais faut aller un peu plus loin que la carricature en se disant qu'on ne médiatise pas un flic qui fait son boulot correctement.




> Cela fait bien longtemps que les pouvoirs publics ne sont plus au service du citoyen mais du trésor public.


Le trésor public n'est pas au service du citoyen ? L'argent recouvert ne permet il pas de payer des services publiques au bénéfice du citoyen ? Education, santé, services sociaux, sécurité etc... ça ne te parle pas ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Déjà avec cette méthode, tu prives d'accès à internet tout ceux qui n'ont pas les moyens de casquer le prix d'un tel forfait, qui serait inévitablement plus chère qu'un simple abonnement.
> *POurquoi cela priverait-il les gens d'internet ? Tu n'es pas intéressé par le fait de payer pour accéder à une énorme bibliothèque numérique, ok, pas de problèmes, on te laisse ta connexion "de base"*
> 
> 
> Après si tu pars avec une licence optionnelle, c'est bien, mais ça revient à ce que proposent les offres de Orange par exemple et ça ne résout pas le problème du piratage contre lequel il faudra encore lutter. 
> *Certes. De toute façon, le piratage existait bien avant le net, et existera toujours. Le but n'est pas d'éradiquer ( ça reviendrait à essayer d'eradiquer la criminalité IRL), mais de faire en sorte que les gens ne se tournent pas vers ce genre de pratique. Une offre légale à prix correct sera beaucoup mieux reçu dans l'esprit des gens.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bref, c'est revoté quand l'HADOPI maintenant ?

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Bref, c'est revoté quand l'HADOPI maintenant ?


Fin avril, il me semble (le 26 je crois).




> Les moyens de faire du commerce sur internet existent depuis longtemps, c'est de leur faute s'ils n'ont pas encore mis en place quelque chose de viable pour eux et le consommateur. Mais plutôt que se pencher sur l'alternative, ils préfèrent venir chialer "bouhhhh les vils piratins qui nous sucent la moelle"


Ils ont mis en place du téléchargement légal, vous le savez bien, mais offrir du payant là ou tu trouves facilement la même chose en gratuit illégal, ce n'est pas une situation normale.

Le propos c'est juste de permettre des règles de concurrences élémentaires.




> Certes. De toute façon, le piratage existait bien avant le net, et existera toujours. Le but n'est pas d'éradiquer ( ça reviendrait à essayer d'eradiquer la criminalité IRL), mais de faire en sorte que les gens ne se tournent pas vers ce genre de pratique. Une offre légale à prix correct sera beaucoup mieux reçu dans l'esprit des gens.


Tant qu'il y aura du gratuit accessible facilement et sans risque pour le consommateur, une bonne offre légale aura toujours énormément de mal à arriver et à se maintenir. Y en a qui préfèreront toujours le gratuit sans risques au payant, et c'est assez logique.

----------


## BoZo

> Tant qu'il y aura du gratuit accessible facilement et sans risque pour le consommateur, une bonne offre légale aura toujours énormément de mal à arriver et à se maintenir. Y en a qui préfèreront toujours le gratuit sans risques au payant, et c'est assez logique.


Demain ils mettent du flac en ligne à un prix raisonnable, j'achète.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Demain ils mettent du flac en ligne à un prix raisonnable, j'achète.


Ici tu en as même gratuit  :;): 

http://dl.nin.com/theslip/signup

Les nouveaux modèles économiques existent déjà, et ils se font sans maison de disque.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Les nouveaux modèles économiques existent déjà, et ils se font sans maison de disque.


Oui et la loi anti piratage ne les empêche pas d'exister.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

LE piratage non plus ne les empêche pas d'exister  ::):

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> LE piratage non plus ne les empêche pas d'exister


Oui mais il empêche les alternatives payantes d'exister pleinement.

mais bon... bis repetita

Et une citation rigolote pour conclure :

*Discussion*: _Moyen de confirmer les autres dans leurs erreurs._

Le Dictionnaire du Diable 
Ambrose Bierce

----------


## Sheraf

La solution ultime, mais qu'il fallait faire il y a quelques années (maintenant ça va être dur), c'est un compromis de la liscence globale, et faire en sorte de prendre completement les devants sur les sites pirates.

Là où il y a un reel probleme, c'est pas seulement que c'est gratuit de pirater. C'est aussi mieux. Pas de cd et de saloperie de drm sur les jeux, pas de PUB DE MERDE INZAPPABLE sur les dvd. Des qualités superieurs à ce qu'on trouve dans le commerce dematerialisé.

Y a moyen de rester dans l'optique de l'open bar (relatif) du telechargement, tout en faisant payer les gens.


On rajoute 15/20 euro à chaque abonnement internet pour la liscence globale. Bittorent, est (je pense, je suis un bille) le protocole le moins cher et le plus performant à grande echelle.

L'état sort tout simplement un site de torrent, rajoutant tous les torrents qui peuvent tomber sur le net, tout en ayant un controle de chaque utilisateurs par login (un par abonnement internet).
Les films/musique de plus de 5/10 ans: Open bar
Les screener et les dvdrip recents, il y a une limite de telechargement par mois (ou un truc dans le genre), et faut payer un credit de telechargement pour pouvoir telecharger plus.

Limite faire des offres dans les dvd acheté dans le commerce, comme les points sur la Wii, pour pouvoir telecharger quelques divx de plus que le quota du mois.

Si on laisse la scene des pirates faire ce qu'ils font, c'est jackpot. J'ai halluciné quand trouvé un truc sur let net, tappez "The XviD Releasing Standards 2009" dans google pour le voir. On voit à quel point les pirates sont organisés et font un meilleur boulot que toutes les boites qui vendent leur produit. C'est incroyable.

Les "groups" font le les 3/4 du boulot, y a plus qu'à en profiter.


Si avec une offre presque aussi allechante que pirater, on pouvait avoir un truc legal, et un peu payant, on pourrait faire la course aux pirates qui continuent sans aucun scrupule.

Et ça ferait du pognon, et on pourrait calculer ce qui se fait telecharger le plus, et remettre l'argent dans les mains de l'artiste.


J'aime rever.


edit :




> Oui mais il empêche les alternatives payantes d'exister pleinement.
> 
> mais bon... bis repetita


Tu dis ça, mais ça se voit que t'as jamais touché à un site de VOD. J'ai reçu de la part d'un canard, un telechargement gratos de dark knight sur le site de la warner. C'est tellement du foutage de gueule que j'avais envie de me lancer dans une campagne de piratage massif et boycott totale.

Ils vendent, pour 15 euro, un divx TROP POURRI! de 1giga et quelque, avec un son qui crepite, une image moche et buggée (avec une grosse ligne de 10 pixels bien crade). impossible de scroller dans la timeline sans desyncroniser ou couper le son, pas de choix des langues (soit VF, soit VOST, et impossible de virer les sous titres).

C'est RI-DI-CULE de dire que "bouhou on vend les trucs sur le net et ils piratent quand meme"

_Nan tas de connards decerebrés. En 1h de telechargement, on trouve un film en rip de blue ray, en 1080p, dans la langue qu'on veut, avec les sous titres qu'on veut, avec un truc qui marche vite et bien. Vous, vous proposer de la merde en barre._

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> J'aime rever.


Nan mais le concept est intéressant, juste quelques trucs :

- Déjà ça remet en cause la durée effective des droits d'auteurs actuels qui vont jusqu'à 70 ans post mortem et auquel on peut ajouter 30 ans si l'auteur est "Mort Pour la France" (authentique). Donc, là dessus autant évidemment je serais pour un depoussierage et une reduction significative de la durée de droits d'auteurs, autant la réduire entre 5 et 10 ans, c'est effectivement totalement utopique et commercialement indéfendable  ::): 

- Une licence globale couvrant musiques, films, jeux, logiciels etc... pour seulement 15/20 euros par mois supplémentaires sur l'abonnement, c'est très en dessous à mon avis de la réalité économique. Pour ce montant, au mieux l'utilisateur aura le droit à un catalogue très réduit dont il se servira pour justifier son piratage. En outre une élévation substentielle de l'abonnement internet va à l'encontre du commerce matérialisé et de l'accès  à l'Internet auprès des personnes les plus pauvres. Et si cela devient optionnel ou que ça ne couvre pas tous les domaines du téléchargement, alors la lutte contre le piratage reste toujours à mettre en oeuvre.

----------


## malmoutt3

:clap clap: bravo tu as bien resumé pour la partie release de qualité pirate vs industrie sheraf .

Franchement je decouvre chaque jour des petits films coréens , japonais , mangas , documentaires , musiques ou autre grace au boulot des sous titreurs et autres releaser .

Ces gens qui sont des passionnés te font decouvrir des trucs , te les traduisent , et t y donne accés .

L industrie elle elle fait quoi ? NADA ...

 la liberté de choix est importante or dans l industrie on prefere nous matraquer , on nous traite comme des moins que rien , on cherche a dicter nos gouts avec de la m... et en plus elle nous la vend chere .

Non mais serieux allumer la radio ou la télé et voyez le systeme dans lequel on vie depuis des années , c est lamentable .

Meme si certain site en ligne permettent deja d acheter des mp3 legalement avec un systeme bien foutu on est encore loin de la liberté , la qualité , l accés et surtout le respect d etre traiter comme un egal que nous donne les reseaux pirates .

Non mais serieux acheter un cd 17 euros  :WTF:  (avec protection ou pas) , lorsque l on prend conscience de la ou l argent va on le fait une fois et puis aprés stop .

La musique avec l ere electronique est vraiment devenue un produit de grande consommation , les besoins on evolués , la ou a l epoque on ecoutait un album en boucle pendant 3 semaines dans son lecteur cd , de nos jours on en ecoute puis jette (ou pas) une dizaine dans son lecteur cd / mp3 / telephone / pc etc ..., il faut que l industrie comprenne cette nouvelle façon d aborder la musique .

l internet permet une socialisation de l artiste bien plus tot qu avant , le rapport est beaucoup plus direct et le bouche a oreille beaucoup plus puissant .
On est a un tournant de l echange/achat/support des medias et ça le gouvernement ne l a pas compris en fournissant une loi completement retrograde qui ne va qu amplifier le phenomene.

Serieux l anticipation des besoins , la reorientation , la comprehension , la reflexion et la creation sont des concepts absents de la prise de position du gouvernement et des industries en ces jours bien ternes .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> *Discussion*: _Moyen de confirmer les autres dans leurs erreurs._
> 
> Le Dictionnaire du Diable 
> Ambrose Bierce


T'es conscient que ça s'applique autant à toi j'espère.  :;): 


Sinon,  15-20€ par mois en licence globale, ça me parait quand même léger. Ou alors l'offre sera trop restreinte pour être intéressante.
Et +1 pour le Dark Knight en Divx de Warner: c'est correcte, mais pas mieux que ce que j'aurais pu trouver en fouinant sur des sites de torrent.

Pour la durée des droits d'auteur, ce n'est pas évident: mais 5 ans pour un film, étant donné qu'il y ait de fortes chances pour que celui-ci soit passé à la télé (donc diffuser publiquement et avec possibilité d'enregistrer sur magnétoscope), j'estime que c'est correcte pour laisser en paix la diffusion DivX dudit film. L'amateur éclairé achètera le Dvd pour profiter d'une meilleure qualité.

----------


## Sheraf

> T'es conscient que ça s'applique autant à toi j'espère. 
> 
> 
> Sinon,  15-20€ par mois en licence globale, ça me parait quand même léger. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> L'amateur éclairé achètera le Dvd pour profiter d'une meilleure qualité.


20 euro c'est pas si peu.

Y a BEAUCOUP d'abonnés à internet. Tous ne telechargent pas.

De plus, je suis pas sur pour les jeux video. On peut pas appliquer la meme logique qu'à la musique et au film. (quoique).

Avec un systeme de semi-liscence globale comme j'ai dit plus haut, on peut foutre donc, tout ce qui a plus de 5ans gratos gratos, limiter le nombre de telechargement des fichiers recent, puis les mettre payant, et faire par exemple payer plus cher les mkv en 1080p, les fichiers musicaux non compressé etc...

Ceux qui ont la tune de se payer le matos pour visionner/ecouter ce genre de truc, on la tune, et seront CERTAINEMENT tres client de film hd à 10 euro.



edit: sinon, si 20e c'est trop peu, different forfait. 
20euro = x telechargement de trucs recent
30euro = un peu plus
40euro = etc...

XXeuros= FREE LEEECH !!!!

----------


## Anonyme871

> LE piratage non plus ne les empêche pas d'exister


Exact ! 
Tout l'enjeu est là.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> T'es conscient que ça s'applique autant à toi j'espère.


Non, pas du tout, il a dit "les autres", pas "moi" !!  ::rolleyes:: 





> Pour la durée des droits d'auteur, ce n'est pas évident: mais 5 ans pour un film, étant donné qu'il y ait de fortes chances pour que celui-ci soit passé à la télé (donc diffuser publiquement et avec possibilité d'enregistrer sur magnétoscope), j'estime que c'est correcte pour laisser en paix la diffusion DivX dudit film. L'amateur éclairé achètera le Dvd pour profiter d'une meilleure qualité.


N'oublions pas que ce n'est pas parceque ça passe à la TV que l'oeuvre est gratuite, sur les chaines publiques c'est financé par la redevance et sur les chaînes privées c'est financé par la publicité. Mais dans les deux cas, ils doivent payer (et nous aussi du coup).

Rah mais vous allez arrêter d'avoir des rêves ?!!  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Certes..
DOnc je peux l'enregistrer sur une bonne vieille cassette ( ou un DVD soyons moderne) et le conserver indéfiniment.
WAouh ça change tout t'as raison.

----------


## Sheraf

> Certes..
> DOnc je peux l'enregistrer sur une bonne vieille cassette ( ou un DVD soyons moderne) et le conserver indéfiniment.
> WAouh ça change tout t'as raison.


Je pense qu'il n'y a pas besoin de revenir sur ça.

La cassette, ça reste très faible et limité comme systeme pour pirater.

Donc oui on a toujours eut le droit de pirater, vu que la technologie que nous fournissait les grosses industries pour pirater, était minable, enregistrait dans une qualité toute pourries, et au final, allait faire vendre plus de cassette qu'autre chose.

Mais apres pouf y eut internet, et là, n'importe qui avec un cerveau a put developper des trucs un milliard de fois mieux. Y avait pas besoin d'être une grosse industrie multimilliardaire.

Et vlan dans la gueule. Donc plus de droit de pirater.


edit : donc oui, la difference, c'est qu'on utilise plus leur technologie limitée, destinée à nous enculer le plus possible. Les pirates ont fait mieux qu'eux, et ils l'ont dans le cul.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

SAns parler de K7, t'as les magnétoscopes numériques aujourd'hui  ::):

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Certes..
> DOnc je peux l'enregistrer sur une bonne vieille cassette ( ou un DVD soyons moderne) et le conserver indéfiniment.
> WAouh ça change tout t'as raison.


Je crois que là t'as pas compris ce que j'ai dit, quand vous faites la comparaison avec les films gratos au bout de 5 ans à la télé pour justifier le téléchargement gratuit, je vous fait remarquer que les chaînes de télé payent pour vous offrir ces films et que par voie de conséquence, vous participez aussi avec la redevance et les réclames.

Autrement dit, les films gratos après seulement 5 ans d'exploitation commerciale et sans contraintes, je crois que vous pouvez vous gratter.  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non mais ça on a compris hein.
Ca n'empêche que tu puisses l'enregistrer et le garder.

----------


## Arka_Voltchek

::O:  http://www.rue89.com/2009/04/13/lump...revoter-hadopi

Après cela, Pascal Nègre pourra dire qu'un pirate est pire qu'un pédophile ! 

@+, Arka

----------


## The Real Dav

> Telecharger tue, non, et ce serait un peu débile.


Pourtant c'est le cas. Le téléchargement illégal tue les majors, et c'est un bienfait.




> Par contre presque chaque fois que je regarde un DvD j'ai le droit à un spot de prévention anti piratage. Et c'est bien relou, d'ailleurs !


C'est ptêt pour ça que les gens se tournent vers les dvdrip, au moins il n'y a plus de merdes  ::P: 




> Aucun rapport avec le piratage, c'est pas en refusant la loi Hadopi que tu mettras fin aux hauts salaires, c'est un autre combat politique. Faut arrêter de tout mettre dans le même panier.


Aucun rapport, c'est pas dit. Ceci dit, c'est toi qui en parlais, je ne faisais que te répondre.




> Ben je préfèrerais que le bouton me marque ce qui va se passer à la fin du capitalisme. Là c'est flou, et si c'est pour aller vers le communisme de l'ex LCR et Nouveau Parti Anticapitaliste, nan merci, je préfère rester au capitalisme.


Pourquoi la fin d'un extrême mènerait à un autre extrême ?




> En plus, faudrait encore prouver que la fin du capitalisme rendra les gens plus riches, j'ai des amis roumains, ils pourraient te parler de leurs grandes richesses sous la tutelle de Moscou et sans capitalisme


Le capitalisme touche actuellement le monde entier.
Tu va ptêt aussi me dire que la Chine, puisque communiste, n'est pas capitaliste. Mais c'est faux.
Et il y a d'autres solutions, que je ne connais pas moi même.




> Exemple concret qui repose sur rien, si ce n'est de faire d'un cas une généralité, d'une défaillance ponctuelle, un dysfonctionnement général.


Exemple concret que j'ai vu de mes yeux, et à plus d'une reprise si l'on élargit un peu le "délit".
Et j'ai en mémoire plus de défaillances des forces de l'ordre que de bienfaits de leur part.




> Jsuis pas un défenseur de flic, mais faut aller un peu plus loin que la carricature en se disant qu'on ne médiatise pas un flic qui fait son boulot correctement.


Ils sont tellement rares de nos jours... Que c'est un tort !




> Le trésor public n'est pas au service du citoyen ? L'argent recouvert ne permet il pas de payer des services publiques au bénéfice du citoyen ? Education, santé, services sociaux, sécurité etc... ça ne te parle pas ?


Attends, laisse moi rire !
Les budgets de l'éducation, de la recherche, de la santé qui ne cessent de réduire. La sécu qui dérembourse de plus en plus de médocs quitte à laisser des grands malades dans la mouise la plus totale.
Mais par contre les dirigeants ont de plus en plus de bling bling et de privilèges (immobilier, vols privés, bagnoles avec chauffeurs qui foutent rien etc...) et le budget de la sécurité intérieure crève le plafond avec quelques centaines de radars fixes en plus chaque année et des CRS à ne plus quoi savoir en faire.
Arrête de gober ce que vomissent les médias grand public et attache toi un peu plus à voir la réalité, internet est un excellent média pour ça.

---------- Post added at 10h59 ---------- Previous post was at 10h56 ----------




> http://www.rue89.com/2009/04/13/lump...revoter-hadopi
> 
> Après cela, Pascal Nègre pourra dire qu'un pirate est pire qu'un pédophile ! 
> 
> @+, Arka


Les priorités sont là où celles des gros capitaux sont. Ils n'en ont que faire de notre sécurité et de notre santé, tout ce qu'ils veulent c'est qu'on ferme notre gueule, qu'on travaille et qu'on paye.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Les priorités sont là où celles des gros capitaux sont. Ils n'en ont que faire de notre sécurité et de notre santé, tout ce qu'ils veulent c'est qu'on ferme notre gueule, qu'on travaille et qu'on paye.


Oooouuuaaaaiisssss !!!!

----------


## Erokh

> Non mais ça on a compris hein.
> Ca n'empêche que tu puisses l'enregistrer et le garder.


Ca me rappelle une histoire aux US: les publicitaires (et les chaines) avaient gueulé lors de la sortie d'un magnétoscope numérique qui permettait de zapper automatiquement les pubs. Le machin a été retiré du marché. Pourquoi? parce que lorsqu'on enregistre un film/une émission, on enregistre aussi les pubs, qu'on voit forcément (au moins un peu) quand on rematte le machin. Si on zappe les pubs des enregistrements, les chaines considèrent ça comme un maque à gagner, et c'est assez logique.
Donc je suis d'accord avec kkn sur ce coup: se baser sur une diffusion TV (parfois négociée à prix d'or) pour savoir si oui ou non on doit mettre le film à dispo, c'est pas top. Par contre, le principe de "semi licence globale" proposé par Sheraff est plutôt bien pensé, et même s'il nécessiterait des remaniements, me semble plutôt raisonnable.

@kkn: les droits d'auteurs seront compris dans la licence globale. Donc l'artiste sera toujours rémunéré à hauteur du nombre de téléchargements effectués sur sn oeuvre. ON garde donc les droits d'auteurs en place, même 70ans après, puisque l'artiste est rémunéré par la licence globale

----------


## Septa

> Par contre, le principe de "semi licence globale" proposé par Sheraff est plutôt bien pensé, et même s'il nécessiterait des remaniements, me semble plutôt raisonnable.


J'aime bien l'idée proposé par Richard Stallman...
Une forme de mécénat "forcé".
En gros on paye une somme fixe obligatoirement comme dans la licence globale. Mais on indique entre qui et qui comment on veut la répartir.

Du coup plus besoin de flicage comme pour l'Hadopi ou d'une infrastructure super couteuse à mettre en place pour compter les téléchargement comme pour la licence globale...

( Quoique qu'il est a noté que la Sacem & co se démerde très bien pour "répartir" les sous rapporté par la taxe sur la copie privé. Je ne suis pas sur que ça leur poserait plus de problème technique si on avait une licence global qui rapporte des sous à répartir )

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Pourquoi la fin d'un extrême mènerait à un autre extrême ?


Ben ptêt parceque les seules qui prônent la fin du capitalisme sont d'extrème gauche.  ::): 




> Le capitalisme touche actuellement le monde entier.
> *Tu va ptêt aussi me dire que la Chine, puisque communiste, n'est pas capitaliste. Mais c'est faux.*
> Et il y a d'autres solutions, que je ne connais pas moi même.


J'adore  ::wub:: 
Tu me prêtes de fausses affirmations pour pouvoir me dire que je me trompe.

Ensuite, si tu es pour la fin du capitalisme en avouant que tu ne sais pas toi même ce qui peut être fait à la place... 

Qu'est ce tu veux que je te dise, reviens quand tu auras trouvé  ::): 




> Arrête de gober ce que vomissent les médias grand public et attache toi un peu plus à voir la réalité, internet est un excellent média pour ça.


T'es omniscient pour connaitre LA réalité ?




> Les priorités sont là où celles des gros capitaux sont. Ils n'en ont que faire de notre sécurité et de notre santé, tout ce qu'ils veulent c'est qu'on ferme notre gueule, qu'on travaille et qu'on paye.


... et qu'on vote pour eux aussi, tu vois je t'aide.  ::):

----------


## Anon4782

Je suis plutôt favorable à l'instauration d'une licence globale, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit la solution.

Il faut supprimer les droits d'auteur. Ca ne sert à rien, et ça devient même franchement nuisible.
Retour aux concerts et aux salle de cinémas.
Et une fois cette rente supprimée, ils trouverot bien d'autres systèmes de distribution.

----------


## Erokh

> J'aime bien l'idée proposé par Richard Stallman...
> Une forme de mécénat "forcé".
> En gros on paye une somme fixe obligatoirement comme dans la licence globale. Mais on indique entre qui et qui comment on veut la répartir.
> 
> Du coup plus besoin de flicage comme pour l'Hadopi ou d'une infrastructure super couteuse à mettre en place pour compter les téléchargement comme pour la licence globale...
> 
> ( Quoique qu'il est a noté que la Sacem & co se démerde très bien pour "répartir" les sous rapporté par la taxe sur la copie privé. Je ne suis pas sur que ça leur poserait plus de problème technique si on avait une licence global qui rapporte des sous à répartir )


Les systèmes de tracker semblent assez efficaces pour savoir qui a DL quoi. SI les pirates le font, il n'y a pas de raison qu'un organisme d'Etat ne puisse pas le mettre en place  :;): . Après, certains considèreront peut-être ça comme du flicage (on sait à tout moment ce que tu écoute-regarde)...

----------


## Septa

> Les systèmes de tracker semblent assez efficaces pour savoir qui a DL quoi. SI les pirates le font, il n'y a pas de raison qu'un organisme d'Etat ne puisse pas le mettre en place . Après, certains considèreront peut-être ça comme du flicage (on sait à tout moment ce que tu écoute-regarde)...


Je ne suis pas sur que ce soit si simple.:s
Enfin il y en a plein non de tracker différent pour un même contenu encodé différement ?
Je ne suis pas sur qu'un système qui reviendrait à mesurer les audiences via p2p en France est un coup non négligeable...

Demander aux gens directement me semble vachement plus simple. Et ça permettrait de compenser un peu les trucs genre Sacem & co et leur répartition assez douteuse... Les gens auraient surement tendance à donner plus au "petits". Enfin je crois.

----------


## Storm

Bon, outre les idées anarchistes de certains (se réfugier derrière le communisme... allons, retourne lire un certain _Manifeste..._), ya beaucoup de réalités dans ce sujet.
Je cite en vrac:
- la Justice ne s'occupe pas de tout les problèmes en même temps
- les représentants du peuples ne sont pas experts en informatique
- les majors font de l'argent
- les artistes veulent aussi de l'argent
- une grande partie de la population européenne télécharge des oeuvres protégées
- beaucoup de gens crient
- beaucoup de gens pensent que leurs libertés sont compromises par des textes de loi visant à contrôler le respect des droits de certains 
- beaucoup de gens pensent que c'est à l'Etat de régler leur vie, tout en assumant les phrases pré-citées

Ok.
En même temps, je pense aussi un peu pareil, avec des bouts de tout cela, mélangés.
sauf que j'ai l'impression que tout boulot mérite salaire, et qu'en ce sens, hors des questions de quantité, payer pour un travail, c'est juste. 
Je me retrouve à me payer, maintenant, des CDs que j'écoutais auparavant mais que je ne pouvais pas m'offrir. Un simple retour des choses.
Après, est-ce que c'est justement distribué ?
J'en doute. 
Parce que là, la notion de proportion se discute, et déchaîne quelques passions.
Une maison de disque doit elle récupérer 40% du gâteau ?
Sachant qu'elle fait tout le boulot d'avance de frais (au même titre que n'importe quelle boite comme l'INRA, sauf qu'au final on ne récupère pas une nouvelle variété de patate), elle a une légitimité. Mais ya de l'abus.
Je rêve d'une société où les gens poseront leurs boulots musicaux/artistiques sur des plates formes dédiées (genre mx3.ch pour les artistes musicaux suisse) où chacun pourrait se faire connaitre s'il veut partager son talent, on y accède, on écoute, on rétribue et on garde, sans soucis. 
Et là, la maison de disque sera l'hébergeur de ces sites, ne fera pas des milliards de dollars de recette, mais ne paiera pas grand chose pour découvrir des talents. 
Ni les faire connaitre.

Globalement, je crois que ceux qui crient le plus fort dans le débat actuel sont ceux/celles qui ont le plus à perdre, à savoir ceux/celles qui "pompent" comme des malades, profitant de la bonne grosse connexion à disposition.
En même temps, si c'est pour voir ses mails ou un teaser de film en HD une fois par semaine, une ligne 20 mégas n'est pas nécessaire.

Ce que j'essaye de soulever comme détail, c'est que:
1) ya le pack de consommateurs X
2) dans ce pack, un important pourcentage Y ne se pose pas la question de savoir si c'est du vol ou pas, et remplissent leurs baladeurs ou disques durs multimedia
3) l'industriel fournit les moyens de le faire, en fournissant des débits format "Loire + Seine"
4) Cette industrie demande à la R&D de fournir du "plus rapide, plus performant, moins cher"
5) Les ayant-droits se disent "ah ben la musique ça paye pas tant que ça"
6) Les maisons de disque se disent "c'était mieux avec la cassette audio"
7) L'Etat se dit "bon, on va lever un impôt histoire de calmer un peu le jeu"
8) Le pack de consommateur X râle parce que... bon... on n'est pas des vaches à lait !
9) ... ce qui augmente le pourcentage Y
10) L'Etat se dit qu'il doit trouver autre chose, il teste, se prend des vestes, discute (parce que bon, démocratie quand même, eh!), et au final mettra une sonde à tout le pack X, s'il le faut avec des forceps !

Dans ces 10 énoncés, pour moi, le coupable, c'est le facteur Y.
Je me trompe peut être  ::):

----------


## Anon4782

Sûr, le facteur Y est le seul à vivre au 21ème siècle alors que tout le monde sait que c'était mieux avant.

On me susurre à l'oreillette que c'était pareil avant sauf qu'on ne pouvait pas espionner directement chez eux l'ensemble de la population.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> 2) dans ce pack, un important pourcentage Y ne se pose pas la question de savoir si c'est du vol ou pas, et remplissent leurs baladeurs ou disques durs multimedia


Ben vu que c'en est pas...  ::P:

----------


## Storm

> Sûr, le facteur Y est le seul à vivre au 21ème siècle alors que tout le monde sait que c'était mieux avant.
> 
> On me susurre à l'oreillette que c'était pareil avant sauf qu'on ne pouvait pas espionner directement chez eux l'ensemble de la population.


Le facteur "big brother" existe, il est en place, et il fonctionne, sois-en sûr(e)... tu as une carte de fidélité quelconque? tu as une carte de paiement? Tu déclares tes impôts? Ton informatique utilise un système d'exploitation largement répandu? 

Ce que j'appelle le facteur Y, histoire que ce que je disais soit clair, c'est la troupe d'  "anonymes" qui n'a pas conscience -ou qui l'est parfaitement- qu'il fait un minimum de dégât à un système économique, en ne rétribuant pas une partie, à savoir le fournisseur.

Est-ce que tu es toujours d'accord? Parce que je ne crois pas que se servir chez le voisin soit l'apanage du type "new age" du XXIè siècle...



> Ben vu que c'en est pas...


... y'avait être de l'ironie  ::):

----------


## Anon4782

> Le facteur "big brother" existe, il est en place, et il fonctionne, sois-en sûr(e)... tu as une carte de fidélité quelconque? tu as une carte de paiement? Tu déclares tes impôts? Ton informatique utilise un système d'exploitation largement répandu? 
> 
> Ce que j'appelle le facteur Y, histoire que ce que je disais soit clair, c'est la troupe d' "anonymes" qui n'a pas conscience -ou qui l'est parfaitement- qu'il fait un minimum de dégât à un système économique, en ne rétribuant pas une partie, à savoir le fournisseur.
> Est-ce que tu es toujours d'accord? Parce que je ne crois pas que se servir chez le voisin soit l'apanage du type "new age" du XXIè siècle...
> ... y'avait être de l'ironie


Je sais que big brither existe, c'est justement son exploitation plus poussée via Hadopi qui me tracasse.

Je ne suis pas convaincu que les pirates fassent du mal à l'économie, il parait même que c'est le contraire. Alors que je suis convaincu que ceux qui élaborent des systèmes répressifs pour lutter contre l'évolution normale de la société au regard des évolutions techniques font beaucoup de mal à l'économie.

Le 21ème siècle est numérique et ce qui est numérique génère des *copies*, je pense que les auteurs des originaux ne doivent avoir aucun droit sur ces copies.
Un artiste peut se rémunérer de bien d'autres manières qu'en entravant la révolution numérique. Les droits d'auteur sont moins nécessaire que la libre circulation de l'information.
Bref que les vampires de l'internet s'adaptent au mond emoderne plutôt que d'essayer de maintenir le peuple dans le moyen-âge.

Tout le monde peut être un artiste aujourd'hui, on trouvera bien d'autres manières de rémunérer la poignée qui le mérite autrement qu'en transformant en crimnels potentiels les internautes.

----------


## Storm

> Le 21ème siècle est numérique et ce qui est numérique génère des *copies*, je pense que les auteurs des originaux ne doivent avoir aucun droit sur ces copies.


Je trouve que cette phrase illustre bien la pensée disons "globale".
L'avis que je donnais n'est pas de dire "meilleure ou pire", mais se voulait mettant le doigt sur une origine du problème: sous le prétexte de pouvoir cloner une "oeuvre" (_mot que j'utilise aussi bien pour un groupe que j'apprécie que pour une reprise de la Star Ac', j'espère que vous apprécierez l'effort !_), il n'y a pas d'original, juste des copie, et que la copie est sans consistance, donc sans valeur.
Et là, on repense à l'artiste qui a ouvert sa bouche au sujet d'Hadopi et qui s'est fait traiter en ridicule. 
Peut être que s'il avait juste -et honnêtement- dit : "moi le piratage ça m'ennuie, parce que j'aimerai bien me faire de l'argent avec le boulot que je produit", ça aurait été plus efficace.

En France, on parle ouvertement d'argent pour 4 choses:
- dénoncer le salaire des gens qui gagnent plus
- se plaindre des impôts
- se plaindre du prix des choses
- se foutre de la dette des Etats-Unis

Je ne connais pas beaucoup de monde qui accepte de dire "bah oui, je bosse _tant_ d'heures, je gagne _tant_ d'argent" ouvertement. 
Parler de gagner de l'argent qu'on gagne, c'est pas politiquement correct. 
Je vous rassure, en Suisse c'est pareil, avec en plus, au niveau des impôts, le caractéristique "bah, faut bien financer les grands projets !"

Pour certain(e)s, leur "art" n'est que leur unique revenu.
Allez demander à un intermittent du spectacle de faire un show pour rien... vous allez voir s'il trouve ça aussi équitable que son café!

----------


## Anon4782

S'il fait son show dans la rue, il ne va pas forcément gagner d'argent.
Pour internet c'est pareil, il serait temps de l'accepter.
Comme les porteurs d'eau ont du évoluer avec leurs temps, les artistes doivent se tirer les doigts du cul.

----------


## kaldanm

En fait le souci c'est le support.

Aujourd'hui les gens (surtout les principaux consommateurs, aka les jeunes) veulent de la musique sous support electronique, puisque ca permet de nourir les mp3, stocker 500 morceaux dans un disque dur et pas une bibliotheque, graver des disques de compil, etc.

C'est là l'erreur des acteurs de l'industrie du disques : le support physique est amené à prendre moins d'importance. J'ai l'impression aujourd'hui que l'industrie du disque mets des oeilleres.

Ils ont ecartées des solution, par exemple :

- Ils ont ouvert la porte Itune. Pourquoi chaque maison n'offre pas a ses clients un abonnement pour l'acces à leur catalogue.

- Un truc genre Steam mais pour la musique : tu achete un CD, tu l'enregistre et après tu peux re-télécharger si il se mange un camion. SANS DRM.

----------


## Wobak

> S'il fait son show dans la rue, il ne va pas forcément gagner d'argent.
> Pour internet c'est pareil, il serait temps de l'accepter.
> Comme les porteurs d'eau ont du évoluer avec leurs temps, les artistes doivent se tirer les doigts du cul.


Je te cite pour illuster ton propos Radiohead qui a mis à dispo son dernier album en téléchargement pour le "montant de ton choix" et qui l'a vendu en moyenne 6£ à savoir 11€ à l'époque. Fait illustrant donc que les gens sont prêts à payer un montant raisonnable pour un contenu raisonnable, si tant est que l'offre existe.

Sors moi une offre correcte d'abonnement qui permette de télécharger de la HD, je m'abonne de suite.

Je suis désolé, mais payer un lecteur blu-ray à 450€ puis 30€ par blu-ray parce que ça coute cher à presser, très peu pour moi. Ca existe en numérique ? OK je prends.

----------


## Anon4782

On est donc totalement d'accord.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je te cite pour illuster ton propos Radiohead qui a mis à dispo son dernier album en téléchargement pour le "montant de ton choix" et qui l'a vendu en moyenne 6£ à savoir 11€ à l'époque. Fait illustrant donc que les gens sont prêts à payer un montant raisonnable pour un contenu raisonnable, si tant est que l'offre existe.


Ne pas oublier que Radiohead bénéficie d'une renommée ( et d'un compte en banque) qui leur permettent de faire ce genre de choses.
Mais globalement je pense que les artistes on tout à gagner en mettant à disposition de cette manière plutôt qu'en se faisant entuber sur les pourcentages de ventes.

----------


## Storm

> Ne pas oublier que Radiohead bénéficie d'une renommée ( et d'un compte en banque) qui leur permettent de faire ce genre de choses.
> Mais globalement je pense que les artistes on tout à gagner en mettant à disposition de cette manière plutôt qu'en se faisant entuber sur les pourcentages de ventes.


Bah... exactement !
Si on connait une certaine Cindy S. c'est uniquement par réputation, pas à cause de son talent! 
Bon là, dans ce cas, pas certain qu'elle fasse fortune...

Les groupes qui ont tenté le tarifé "libre choix", ou le "gratuit ya qu'à prendre", ce sont ceux qui ont un prestige et une reconnaissance acquise, ou les débutants qui veulent se faire connaitre. Sorti de ces cases "connu" et "débutant", il n'y a pas vraiment de raison de mettre à disposition son boulot pour rien...

----------


## kaldanm

Le principe de premiere partie qu'on trouve en concert, ca pourrait passer.

Un petit _Radiohead vous recommande_ ou _artiste similaire_ à la deezer, ca permettrais de diffuser la musique. 

Apres evidement, tout l'aspect promotion (radio, pub) doit etre revu.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bah... exactement !
> Si on connait une certaine Cindy S. c'est uniquement par réputation, pas à cause de son talent! 
> Bon là, dans ce cas, pas certain qu'elle fasse fortune...
> 
> Les groupes qui ont tenté le tarifé "libre choix", ou le "gratuit ya qu'à prendre", ce sont ceux qui ont un prestige et une reconnaissance acquise, ou les débutants qui veulent se faire connaitre. Sorti de ces cases "connu" et "débutant", il n'y a pas vraiment de raison de mettre à disposition son boulot pour rien...



Ah mais je ne parle pas de mettre à disposition  "rien".
Mais en mettant des tarifs raisonnables et accessibles à la majorité, et en se passant des majors, les artistes ont plus de chances à mon humble avis de se "nourrir" par leur travail.

----------


## Anon4782

> Ah mais je ne parle pas de mettre à disposition "rien".


Moi si.
Mais ils ne sont pas obligés, je pense que l'esclavagisme c'est mal.
S'ils pensent que jouer de la gratte sans toucher du fric c'est nul, il ne faut surtout pas les forcer.
Idem, s'ils trouvent les concerts trop contraignants, ou s'adapter aux nouveaux moyens de distribution trop compliqué.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Moi si.
> Mais ils ne sont pas obligés, je pense que l'esclavagisme c'est mal.
> S'ils pensent que jouer de la gratte sans toucher du fric c'est nul, il ne faut surtout pas les forcer.
> Idem, s'ils trouvent les concerts trop contraignants, ou s'adapter aux nouveaux moyens de distribution trop compliqué.


C'est pas toi qui était contre les droits d'auteur ?

Parceque je ne vois pas comment tu peux concilier le fait de laisser un artiste vendre ses produits et le priver de tout droits sur ces même produits.  ::huh::

----------


## Anon4782

Ha?
En vendant une place de concert ou un mp3, il ne gagne pas d'argent?

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Ha?
> En vendant une place de concert ou un mp3, il ne gagne pas d'argent?


Il fait comment pour vendre son mp3 s'il a aucun droit dessus ? 

Parceque si t'enlèves les droits, t'autorises aussi la distribution gratuite ou leur vente par d'autres que l'auteur original.

Et les places de concert c'est pareil, s'il a aucun droit, tu peux aussi bien payer pour voir un autre utiliser son travail.

Bref, tu légalises le plagiat et la contrefaçon.

----------


## Anon4782

Il le produit, donc il vend sa production.
Et s'il se produit en concert, il vend sa prestation.
Idem pour les produits dérivés.

Si on poussait jusqu'à l'absurde ton raisonnement, on verrait des gens nous réclamer de l'argent quand on revend sa bagnole ou un JV d'occasion. Ce serait complètement fou non?

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Il le produit, donc il vend sa production.
> Et s'il se produit en concert, il vend sa prestation.
> Idem pour les produits dérivés.


Tu répond pas à ma question.

Si tu enlèves les droits d'auteurs, les produit dérivés, les contrefaçon sont légitimes et plus illégales, donc le mec pour son propre travail, se retrouve en concurence avec tous les glandus qui font de la contrefaçon (qui en est plus depuis qu'on a supprimé les droits d'auteurs).

Le type se retrouve en concurence avec des mecs qui chantent ses chansons, qui utilisent ses partitions et qui sortent des albums sous leur nom au lieu du sien, ben oui puisque tu as supprimé les droits d'auteur, ils peuvent le faire.

T'es toujours pour la supression des droits d'auteurs ?  ::): 

Les droits d'auteur c'est aussi la reconnaissance d'un travail, et là je parle même pas d'argent.

----------


## Anon4782

> T'es toujours pour la supression des droits d'auteurs ? 
> 
> Les droits d'auteur c'est aussi la reconnaissance d'un travail, et là je parle même pas d'argent.


Je parle bien sûr de la partie patrimoniale des droits d'auteurs, la partie morale n'est pas le sujet ici.
Ceux qui chantent pour la gloire uniquement ne sont pas les ennemis du peuple. ::):

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Je parle bien sûr de la partie patrimoniale des droits d'auteurs, la partie morale n'est pas le sujet ici.
> Ceux qui chantent pour la gloire uniquement ne sont pas les ennemis du peuple.


J'aimerais bien te voir bosser juste pour la gloire toi.  ::): 

Fais le pendant un an et reviens me tenir ce discours.

----------


## Anon4782

> J'aimerais bien te voir bosser juste pour la gloire toi.


L'art dès que ça devient boulot-boulot, c'est de la merde.

C'est sûr que j'aimerai mieux chanter ma haine du bourgeois comme Renaud, Jaoui ou Lavilliers puis réclamer la tête du peuple.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> L'art dès que ça devient boulot-boulot, c'est de la merde.


Déjà ça repose sur rien ta théorie, la majorité des artistes font de leurs talents leur métier et ça les rend pas tous artistiquement stériles. Et j'imagine que des fois, ouais ils se forcent à le faire, qu'ils ont pas super envie mais qu'ils le font quand même, ça veut pas dire que leur talent tout d'un coup s'évanoui dans la nature et qu'ils ne savent plus composer, écrire etc... 

En plus même en admettant que ce soit vrai (tu vois je fais l'effort de rentrer dans ta théorie), c'est pas parceque toi tu juges un truc mauvais que tu as le droit de dire à son auteur : T'as pas de droit là dessus, j'aime pas. 

Facile de taper sur la gueule d'un artiste quand c'est pas ton métier et ta rémunération qui sont remis en cause. 

Je peux savoir ce que tu fais dans la vie ?

----------


## Anon4782

> Facile de taper sur la gueule d'un artiste quand c'est pas ton métier et ta rémunération qui sont remis en cause.
> 
> Je peux savoir ce que tu fais dans la vie ?


Si tu te renseignes, tu verras qu'il y a un max d'artistes français, mais surtout étrangers, qui aimeraient bien qu'on ne puisse pas poursuivre des gens au nom de leurs droits d'auteur.

Alors non tu ne peux pas savoir ce que je fais dans la vie, mais tu dois vivre de tes droits d'auteur pour décider pour eux. ::): 




> “l’industrie musicale prenne le chemin de la criminalisation de nos fans”





> “Si nous suivons l’industrie de la musique sur ce chemin, nous ne ferons que faire parti d’un mouvement protectionniste. C’est comme essayer de faire ‘rentrer le dentifrice dans le tube’ (trying to put toothpaste back in the tube)’. 
> “Les artistes devraient posséder leur propres droits et être en mesure de décider si leur musique peut être utilisée gratuitement, et quand elle devrait être payante”.


http://fr.readwriteweb.com/2009/03/2...n-des-pirates/




> « Les gens disent chez les éditeurs, que le piratage c'est bon. Moi dans mon cas, j'ai mis tous mes livres en piratage sur mon site. Et qu'est ce que ça a donné ? Ça a donné que les ventes ont monté. »
>     — Paulo Coelho (décembre 2008)





> « Au sujet de la crise d'Internet, c'est l'industrie musicale qui a été aveugle car ils n'y ont pas cru au départ. On ne peut pas se plaindre d'un incendie quand on a donné des allumettes à l'incendiaire. S'ils avaient pris les précautions à prendre, ça ne serait pas arrivé. [...] quand on a la possibilité de télécharger des titres gratuitement, comment voulez-vous qu'on ne le fasse pas ? C'est évident.[...]
> Les majors n'existeront plus dans quelque temps et il faut savoir se recycler. Ce n'est pas affolant, ça ne me fait pas peur du tout. »
>     — Gilbert Montagné (Août 2008)





> « [...]la musique diffusée ou téléchargée gratuitement en ligne a une vraie valeur économique, [...] il serait absolument faux de dire que sa valeur est égale à zéro  ! À partir de cette gratuité, il devient possible de fidéliser le public, de vendre des places de concerts, des collectors, etc. Les maisons de disques qui restent focalisées sur la seule activité de vente de musique enregistrée risquent de compromettre la carrière de leurs artistes. C’est peut-être paradoxal, mais la gratuité fait désormais partie du business de la musique. »
>     — Brian Message





> « La musique est condamnée à être gratuite et il faut trouver des solutions pour créer des revenus autrement[...]Je n'ai jamais autant gagné ma vie qu'aujourd'hui grâce aux droits dérivés alors que mes musiques sont pillées par les DJ pour des samples et que mes albums sont piratables »
>     — Marc Cerrone





> « La création d’une “Haute Autorité pour la Diffusion des Œuvres » sur internet, qui se substituerait à l’autorité de l’auteur, serait la négation même du droit d’auteur et de la propriété intellectuelle. La légitimité de l’H.A.D.O.P.I. reposerait sur la désintégration du droit d’auteur. Une véritable bombe atomique culturelle... Le comble, c’est que cette “Haute Autorité“ censée assurer la “Protection des droits sur Internet“ serait créée dans le cadre du principe de la “riposte graduée“, qui, en langage militaire, vise à éviter l’usage prématuré de la bombe atomique. »
>     — Daniel Vangarde (31 mars 2009)


Bref, je ne vois pas en quoi mon positionnement sur les droits d'auteur nuit aux artistes, à priori nombreux pensent que seuls les autistes s'accrochent à cette chimère.

Toute cette histoire me fait un peu penser à la carte UGC. Les connards hurlaient à la mort parce que c'était la fin du cinéma...

----------


## kaldanm

> Toute cette histoire me fait un peu penser à la carte UGC. Les connards hurlaient à la mort parce que c'était la fin du cinéma...


gros +1.

Au début les réaction c'était "les gens vont aller voir 600 films pour le prix de 3 films !"

Et effectivement au debut c'etait un peu le cas.

Aujourd'hui la carte c'est juste un confort. Quand tu aime le cinema tu y va 3, 4, 5 fois par mois, au maximum, selon les sorties.

La musique c'est pareil :

A quoi ca sert d'avoir 600.000 mp3 sur ton disque si tu n'a pas le temps (ou le gout) pour les ecouter ?
Ca te permets de decouvrir un artiste, pour payer ensuite les produits derivés. CD & DVD avec goodies et booklet, places de concert, etc.

La plupart des vrais artistes preferent jouer en concert. Enfin passer du temps en studio et faire un disque, c'est cool, mais bon rien ne vaut un gros live, ça c'est _Money for Nothing & Chicks for Free_.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Toute cette histoire me fait un peu penser à la carte UGC. Les connards hurlaient à la mort parce que c'était la fin du cinéma...


Porter le groupe UGC et sa *carte payante* en défenseur du libre accès gratuit fallait oser.

Nan, j'avoue là je suis battu.

----------


## Anon4782

> Porter le groupe UGC et sa *carte payante* en défenseur du libre accès gratuit fallait oser.
> 
> Nan, j'avoue là je suis battu.


Pas la peine de t'auto-mutiler non plus, j'ai jamais dit ça.
Je te rappelle que j'ai plaidé ta cause pour que tu puisses t'exprimer, tu pourrais avoir la décence de me lire.

C'est juste que ceux qui pensent que le piratage tue la création sont les mêmes personnes, un peu les mêmes qui disaient que le corps humains ne résisterait pas aux voyages en train.

Par contre, je t'accorde que cet exemple pourrait faire réfléchir à une licence globale.

----------


## kaldanm

> Porter le groupe UGC et sa *carte payante* en défenseur du libre accès gratuit fallait oser.
> 
> Nan, j'avoue là je suis battu.


Oui tu paye un accès et après c'est libre. Un payant libre. Ce qui, quand tu le dis très vite en mangeant, se dit exactement comme *Pays Libre*. Donc Hadopi n'est pas une reforme adaptée, CQFD.

----------


## The Lurker

> Porter le groupe UGC et sa *carte payante* en défenseur du libre accès gratuit fallait oser.
> 
> Nan, j'avoue là je suis battu.


Le problème de ce topic c'est ça, des propos détournés de leur sens d'origine histoire de se donner raison artificiellement. Il y en a pas mal tout au long de ses pages et KKN est loin d'être le seul coutumier de cette pratique. De la mauvaise fois dans tous les sens en résumé.

----------


## SAYA

> L’ex-bébé chanteur Jordy vient d’obtenir 820.000 euros de dommages et intérêts de Sony BMG.


 s'il le fallait la preuve me paraît faite que ce ne sont pas UNIQUEMENT les droits d'auteur qui motivent HADOPI !!!! Avant de canarder les vilains internautes qui téléchargent (Voir plus haut le message cité de Gilbert Montagné.. avec lequel je suis assez d'accord), faudrait peut être faire un peu de ménage parmi les maisons d'édition : je me trompe ? ::P:

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> C'est juste que ceux qui pensent que le piratage tue la création sont les mêmes personnes, un peu les mêmes qui disaient que le corps humains ne résisterait pas aux voyages en train.


Ouais t'as raison, c'est aussi les même qui disaient que la terre était plate etc...  ::|: 

Nan mais si vous voulez vous lancer dans les comparaisons foireuses, je peux aussi, j'en ai tout un stock sur les réactionnaires.




> Oui tu paye un accès et après c'est libre. Un payant libre. Ce qui, quand tu le dis très vite en mangeant, se dit exactement comme *Pays Libre*. Donc Hadopi n'est pas une reforme adaptée, CQFD.


T'es un rigolo, tu sais qu'elles existent déjà les formules payantes tout compris avec téléchargement ? Et ça n'empêche pas le piratage de masse de continuer à exister.

En plus la formule Pays Libre, ça veut strictement rien dire, tu fais pas ce que tu veux, t'es dans un pays régis par des lois et des sanctions pénales qui tolèrent quelques libertés.

Rien que l'association des mot Pays et Libre c'est contradictoire.

----------


## Eradan

Première intervention sur le topic, j'en ai un peu marre.




> T'es un rigolo, tu sais qu'elles existent déjà les formules payantes tout compris avec téléchargement ? Et ça n'empêche pas le piratage de masse de continuer à exister.


[Troll ON]T'es un rigolo, tu sais que les solutions payantes existantes sont truffées de DRM et que leur qualité est déplorable? Ca n'empêche pas les majors de continuer à les proposer.[Troll OFF]

Voilà le petit jeu auquel tu joues depuis plusieurs pages, et autant tes détracteurs ne sont pas tout blanc autant ton argumentaire faussé et tes taunts à deux balles me portent sur le système.

----------


## claneys

> T'es un rigolo, tu sais qu'elles existent déjà les formules payantes tout compris avec téléchargement ? Et ça n'empêche pas le piratage de masse de continuer à exister.


J'aimerais bien les connaître. A part Itunes de nom, j'en connais pas trop. Je m'y interresse pas non plus faut dire mais je suis curieux de voir ce que valent ces offres.

----------


## kaldanm

Tu parle des rares offres, affiliées à des operateurs telecom, qui te permettent de telecharger des morceaux pourris de DRM sous conditions, et que si tu quitte cet operateur tu ne peux plus lire tes morceaux ?

Ou des offres de VOD ou de telechargement en vente (en kiosque ou autre) comme celle que j'ai acheté et qui necessite enregistrement sur site, DRM, Windows Media Player et valable moins d'un mois a partir de la premiere utilisation ?

----------


## sylphid

> Tu parle des rares offres, affiliées à des operateurs telecom, qui te permettent de telecharger des morceaux pourris de DRM sous conditions, et que si tu quitte cet operateur tu ne peux plus lire tes morceaux ?
> 
> Ou des offres de VOD ou de telechargement en vente (en kiosque ou autre) comme celle que j'ai acheté et qui necessite enregistrement sur site, DRM, Windows Media Player et valable moins d'un mois a partir de la premiere utilisation ?


C'est vrai que ca m'a fait tout drôle la premiere fois que j'ai mis un pied sur sfr musique. "Choississez un style de musique et téléchargez a volonté"... J'étais tout content, il te présente le truc comme la panacé, le vahalla du téléchargement légal et -paf- A damp squib , un pétard mouillé. En dehors du choix Extremenent limité (c'est peu de le dire), l'ergonomie du site raté ,le systeme de protection est risible. Reste que c'est "gratuit" ou plutot compris dans l'abonnement.

----------


## Poulos

houla , c'est tendue ici 

histoire de détendre l'atmosphère  :



 ::):

----------


## Storm

Pfff...

http://www.emusic.com/

... un exemple

----------


## kaldanm

> Pfff...
> 
> http://www.emusic.com/
> 
> ... un exemple


...fffP

Je connais ce site, il est tres bien (meme si je trouve le quota un peu leger et qu'il manque l'abo illimité) et surtout le fait que le site concentre la musique de petits labels et d'independants (nimporte qui peut proposer sa musique).
Ce qui est tres bien, mais si tu cherche du Led Zep, par exemple tu trouvera pas : parce que le probleme c'est les Majors, pas les independants et autres artistes qui ont pu couper le cordon.

----------


## Alab

Ya Copé qui veut faire passer Hadopi avant l'inceste.  ::O: 

http://www.ecrans.fr/Le-telechargeme...nt-l,6947.html

----------


## Frite

> Ya Copé qui veut faire passer Hadopi avant l'inceste. 
> 
> http://www.ecrans.fr/Le-telechargeme...nt-l,6947.html


On pourra couper la connexion internet des pères incestueux ?

----------


## kaldanm

> On pourra couper la connexion internet des pères incestueux ?


Apres deux avertissements.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

AH bah le gouvernement a le sens des priorités, c'est sûr.

----------


## Septa

> Apres deux avertissements.


Nan voyons... D'après le texte les avertissements sont des possibilité pas une obligation...

Ça leur fera les pieds aux incestueux.
([conspirationiste] Rappelons une info tiré d'une interview de cpc. On a une ministre qui est marié à son cousin germain.[/conspirationiste])

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

Faites pas non plus comme si l'inceste sur mineurs n'était pas déjà reconnu comme un crime au même titre que la pédophilie.

Donc si ils décalent cet examen du texte au profit de l'HADOPI, c'est certes indélicat, m'enfin faut pas exagérer non plus en faisant le raccourci " il font passer Hadopi avant l'inceste".

C'est un peu démago là.

----------


## Erokh

D'ailleurs, il dit quoi en gros le projet de loi sur l'inceste, là? parce que comme dit KKN, l'inceste c'est déjà interdit... parce que si ça se trouve leur machin inceste il augmente juste l'amende d'un €...

----------


## Frite

> D'ailleurs, il dit quoi en gros le projet de loi sur l'inceste, là? parce que comme dit KKN, l'inceste c'est déjà interdit... parce que si ça se trouve leur machin inceste il augmente juste l'amende d'un €...


En gros, c'était la légalisation sous certaines conditions.
Source

----------


## kaldanm

> D'ailleurs, il dit quoi en gros le projet de loi sur l'inceste, là? parce que comme dit KKN, l'inceste c'est déjà interdit... parce que si ça se trouve leur machin inceste il augmente juste l'amende d'un €...


Si j'ai bien compris ce que j'ai lu en diagonale, l'inceste n'est reconnu que comme un abus sexuel de pedophilie "normal". 
Le projet de loi entends faire entrer la notion meme d'inceste dans le vocabulaire judiciaire. Avec les repercutions pour les gens qui seront accusées, des peines plus importantes...

Donc oui, en l'etat decaler le projet n'est pas si grave puisque la mise en application sera rapide (il y a un concensus). C'est juste l'aspect moral de decaler un projet comme celui ci pour une question telle que HADOPI, qui est purement economique, et qui, vu les delais de mise en place une fois voté, pouvait se permettre d'etre decalé plus tard.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> D'ailleurs, il dit quoi en gros le projet de loi sur l'inceste, là? parce que comme dit KKN, l'inceste c'est déjà interdit... parce que si ça se trouve leur machin inceste il augmente juste l'amende d'un €...


C'est un texte visant l'inceste sur les mineurs uniquement, spécification, prévention (pub pour l'inceste tout ça  ::): ), accompagnement social et médical etc...

---------- Post added at 17h08 ---------- Previous post was at 17h06 ----------




> Donc oui, en l'etat decaler le projet n'est pas si grave puisque la mise en application sera rapide (il y a un concensus). C'est juste l'aspect moral de decaler un projet comme celui ci pour une question telle que HADOPI, qui est purement economique, et qui, vu les delais de mise en place une fois voté, pouvait se permettre d'etre decalé plus tard.


En même temps le projet de loi sur le téléchargement illégal, il traine depuis un moment, donc oui c'est indélicat de repousser l'inceste (hi hi), mais bon, pas de quoi crier au scandale non plus.

Enfin si il y en a que ça intéresse, le texte de loi se trouve ici : http://www.la-croix.com/illustration...15/inceste.pdf

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le problème n'est peut être pas tant de repousser une loi sur l'inceste que celui posé par l'action d'essayer de forcer le passage d'une loi refuté en toute légalité.

Ah oui, ninjas socialistes, fourbes tout ça, pas bien   :tired:

----------


## claneys

@KKN : N'empêche t'as pas répondu à ma question sur les offres légales payantes.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Le problème n'est peut être pas tant de repousser une loi sur l'inceste que celui posé par l'action d'essayer de forcer le passage d'une loi refuté en toute légalité.
> 
> Ah oui, ninjas socialistes, fourbes tout ça, pas bien


Renseignes toi un peu sur les institutions, ça n'est pas faire un passage en force puisque la proposition de loi avait déjà été accepté par la commission mixte paritaire.

---------- Post added at 17h44 ---------- Previous post was at 17h42 ----------




> @KKN : N'empêche t'as pas répondu à ma question sur les offres légales payantes.


Je ne peux pas répondre à tout le monde sur tout, et en plus quelqu'un a donné un exemple :




> Pfff...
> 
> http://www.emusic.com/
> 
> ... un exemple


Je sais après que Orange et Universal proposent aussi des offres légales.

----------


## claneys

> Je ne peux pas répondre à tout le monde sur tout, et en plus quelqu'un a donné un exemple :
> Je sais après que Orange et Universal proposent aussi des offres légales.


C'était une piqûre de rappel. Mouahah!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Renseignes toi un peu sur les institutions, ça n'est pas faire un passage en force puisque la proposition de loi avait déjà été accepté par la commission mixte paritaire.


Oui et... ?. Alors quel intérêt de la faire passer devant les députés si on peut ignorer le résultat du conseil précédent et la ressortir en modifiant deux-trois conneries pour faire bien ? 
En attendant, j'aimerais bien savoir combien de lois refusées repassent aussi promptement au-devant de la scène.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> En attendant, j'aimerais bien savoir combien de lois refusées repassent aussi promptement au-devant de la scène.


Bah si tu cherches de la logique, on peut aussi se demander pourquoi des gens ont voté pour un type qui leur disait clairement qu'il allait se torcher avec leur référendum sur la constitution européenne.

----------


## The Real Dav

> Bah si tu cherches de la logique, on peut aussi se demander pourquoi des gens ont voté pour un type qui leur disait clairement qu'il allait se torcher avec leur référendum sur la constitution européenne.


La réponse se trouve dans le fait que ce même type dirigeait le ministère en charge de la mise en place des bornes de vote électroniques. Ne surtout pas y voir un lien de cause à effet hein...

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> La réponse se trouve dans le fait que ce même type dirigeait le ministère en charge de la mise en place des bornes de vote électroniques. Ne surtout pas y voir un lien de cause à effet hein...


Je ne peux pas répondre à ça, je ne suis pas psychiatre.

----------


## The Real Dav

> Je ne peux pas répondre à ça, je ne suis pas psychiatre.


Si t'a besoin d'un bac+12 pour assimiler des concepts triviaux, je peux plus rien pour toi. Mais ceci dit, pourquoi est-ce que je perds encore mon temps avec toi... ?  :tired:

----------


## claneys

Cela dit là on arrive sur le terrain des adeptes de la théorie du complot.

----------


## Zevka

Je pense que les interventions d'Elinol quand il parle de suppression des droits d'auteurs peuvent faire "peur" ou au moins surprendre.

Mais il faut bien voir (si j'ai bien compris !) qu'il parle des droits "financiers", qui permettent aux fameux ayants-droits de vivre au crochet d'artistes-vache-à-lait. Ou à certains "artistes" à succès de se reposer sur leur lauriers et gagner des fortunes à ne plus rien faire... et sur ce point, je pense que je le rejoins tout à fait, le boulot d'un musicien, c'est de faire de la musique : donc retour aux concerts !

Le droit d'auteur "moral" qui permet d'identifier le créateur et de lui donner un minimum de contrôle sur son œuvre, lui doit être protégé.

----------


## Anon4782

C'est exactement ça.

Les droits d'auteur dans leur conception actuelle sont obsolètes.
Ils ont été créés pour protéger les artistes. Maintenant qu'ils ne servent qu'à protéger les Majors (parfois même contre la volonté des artistes!), ils doivent disparaitre.

----------


## BoZo

> C'est exactement ça.
> 
> Les droits d'auteur dans leur conception actuelle sont obsolètes.
> Ils ont été créés pour protéger les a*u*tistes. Maintenant qu'ils ne servent qu'à protéger les Majors (parfois même contre la volonté des artistes!), ils doivent disparaitre.


fixed

----------


## Aghora

> Le droit d'auteur "moral" qui permet d'identifier le créateur et de lui donner un minimum de contrôle sur son œuvre, lui doit être protégé.


N'oublions pas qu'il y a des artistes indépendants, et pas forcément dans la musique. Mambba par exemple...

----------


## Anon4782

> N'oublions pas qu'il y a des artistes indépendants, et pas forcément dans la musique. Mambba par exemple...


Subtilement placée cette pub.
Tu veux pas nous réciter un poème aussi?  ::ninja::

----------


## Aghora

Procès d'intention. Je pense vous avoir suffisamment rebattu les oreilles avec ça sans avoir besoin de refaire de la pub. Je tiens à rappeler qu'il existe des artistes indépendants dont une se trouve ici. Fait intéressant : elle n'est pas rémunérée en droit d'auteurs.
Donc ceux qui veulent lui poser des questions peuvent le faire par mp. Sauf Elinol bien sûr.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

Les petites nouvelles du jour : 

La loi repasse au parlement le 29 avril et non plus le 28, laissant ainsi les parlementaires débattre du texte sur l'inceste.

----------


## MoTorBreath

Bonne nouvelle, comme ça direct le lendemain, application de la loi, les internautes se font prendre par le paparlement.

---------- Post added at 11h51 ---------- Previous post was at 11h49 ----------

Et la république accouche d'une batarde.


Oupitin la forme que j'ai là.  :B):

----------


## BoZo

> Les petites nouvelles du jour : 
> 
> La loi repasse au parlement le 29 avril et non plus le 28, laissant ainsi les parlementaires débattre du texte sur l'inceste.


Pas exactement. La loi sur l'inceste devait être débattue le 28 et éventuellement le 29. Et là avec l'exigence du Roi Nain, il supprime l'éventuelle séance dessus du 29. 

C'est beau la démocratie.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Pas exactement. La loi sur l'inceste devait être débattue le 28 et éventuellement le 29. Et là avec l'exigence du Roi Nain, il supprime l'éventuelle séance dessus du 29. 
> 
> C'est beau la démocratie.


Bah arrêtez, vous en avez rien à foutre de la réduction de temps pour la loi sur l'inceste, ce qui vous emmerde c'est qu'ils présentent de nouveau la loi contre le piratage.

Pas la peine de tourner autour du pot.

Moi avant que la loi Hadopi fasse cette modif sur le planning parlementaire, j'ignorais jusqu'à l'existence de cette proposition contre l'inceste, et je ne pense pas être le seul.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et en quoi le fait d'en avoir connaissance devrait interdire de s'offusquer ?

----------


## SAYA

En France, on parle ouvertement d'argent pour 4 choses:...



> - dénoncer le salaire des gens qui gagnent plus


Excuse moi, je voudrais quand même souligner quelque chose : ne trouves-tu pas normal de "s'étonner" (pour éviter de dire vraiment ce que j'en pense) de voir des dirigeants s'en mettre plein les poches alors qu'ils te refusent une augmentation de 1 à 2 % - et je suis large parfois c'est moins ! (et pour les avoir t'as bataillé dur) ou ceux qui se palpent des indemnités de départ que tu ne gagnerais même pas dans toute ta vie de travail alors que, pour certains, ils licencient ou délocalisent, ou couvrent des agissements qui font perdre des milliers d'euros (et qui font porter le chapeau à l'exécutant, si tu vois qui je veux dire)  :B):  Perso, je dis que là on a raison de crier, et même de gu... ! ::(:  Et je peux t'assurer que je ne suis pas contre un patron qui gagne bien sa vie, et qui est rétribué à la hauteur de ses responsabilités, mais à condition qu'il ait aussi de la reconnaissance pour ceux et celles qui lui permettent de faire tourner sa boîte et que ces derniers soient aussi payés à la hauteur de leurs propres responsabilités : eh oui, à tous les niveaux chacun en a !

----------


## BoZo

> *Bah arrêtez, vous en avez rien à foutre de la réduction de temps pour la loi sur l'inceste, ce qui vous emmerde c'est qu'ils présentent de nouveau la loi contre le piratage.*
> 
> Pas la peine de tourner autour du pot.
> 
> Moi avant que la loi Hadopi fasse cette modif sur le planning parlementaire, j'ignorais jusqu'à l'existence de cette proposition contre l'inceste, et je ne pense pas être le seul.


Je dois t'avouer que j'aime aussi ce principe de représenter une loi qui a été refusée. Mais bon c'est pas grave, winair... va connaître un gain de téléchargement sans précédent bientôt.

----------


## Anonyme871

Jack Lang va voter *pour* la loi Hadopi. 
L'homme qui hypothèque les libertés fondamentales au profil de sa carrière politique mourante. Putain d'arriviste de merde.

----------


## Poulos

Dernier Info :
Pirate bay et pris pour 1an de prison ferme et 2,7 million d'euro d'amende !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le site est toujours dispo par contre  ::ninja::

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Jack Lang va voter *pour* la loi Hadopi. 
> L'homme qui hypothèque les libertés fondamentales au profil de sa carrière politique mourante. Putain d'arriviste de merde.


Il me fait de la peine Jacko, ils veulent pas lui filer une place à l'UMP, pourtant ils en ont bien donner une à DSK, Kouchner, Besson alors pourquoi pas lui, sérieux ?! 

Il fait pourtant tout pour montrer comme il est docile, bien apprivoisé et dévoué envers son Maître.

----------


## SAYA

> Jack Lang va voter *pour* la loi Hadopi. 
> L'homme qui hypothèque les libertés fondamentales au profil de sa carrière politique mourante. Putain d'arriviste de merde.


Il a dû lire ça (yahoo.actualités : Le Post)
Alors, quel ministre a pris la plus grosse baffe de la part de Sarkozy? Revue d'effectifs !
1. À Karoutchi: ...
"Quand on fait des conneries, on les assume!", a laché Sarkozy, en regardant dans la direction du secrétaire d'Etat chargé des relations avec le Parlement, selon Le Parisien.
Ce dernier est en difficulté après le rejet du projet de loi Hadopi sur le téléchargement illégal. Sarkozy le jugerait "*carbonisé*" et pourrait bien s'en séparer après les européennes du 7 juin, selon les confidences d'un ami du chef de l'Etat au quotidien.

2. À Albanel: "Il faut être vigilant"
Le rejet d'Hadopi a fait une autre victime collatérale: la ministre de la Culture, Christine Albanel, qui pilote le texte en question.
Selon un membre du gouvernement, le chef de l'Etat a déclaré devant elle, hier, que "jusqu'au dernier moment il (fallait) être vigilant". "C'est le ministre" qui porte le texte "qui est *responsable jusqu'au bou*t" a souligné Nicolas Sarkozy.
Avant de lâcher, agacé: "Quand vous réussissez, c'est grâce à vous. Quand vous échouez, c'est à cause de moi." (_moi moi et re-moi)_ hi hi je le vois bien piétiner de colère ("U_n coup de sang de cinq minutes, " hyper-violent", confie un participant au Parisien.._")

http://celebrite.aol.fr/segolene-roy...r/article.html (c'est la numéro 5 : christine se recycle)



T'as raison y a de la place qui se libère ::P:  ::P:  ::P: 

ah zut il avait pas lu ça :

"Vous êtes *ridicules, ridicules!* (...) Vous vous répandez dans la presse pour demander une promotion. Une honte ! S'il y en a un qui n'est pas content de son sort, qu'il vienne me voir!", s'est emporté le chef de l'Etat..."

----------


## Hargn

La Commission Industrie du Parlement européen vient d´adopter la réintroduction de l´amendement 138 dans le Paquet Télécom. Devinez quels sont les décervelés de service qui ont voté contre...

Devinez encore qui à fait pression sur le conseil pour rejeter cette réintroduction et qui encore risque de faire capoter un projet avec un enjeu de plusieurs milliards d'euros pour l'industrie télécoms européenne juste pour faire plaisir à des proches du pouvoir ?

----------


## Pinkipou

Pour les nonistes...
Pour les wiwistes...

----------


## flbl

> Dernier Info :
> Pirate bay et pris pour 1an de prison ferme et 2,7 million d'euro d'amende !


Nouvelle dernière info, le juge est membres d'association pro-copyright avec les vilains accuseurs, la procédure d'annulation du jugement est déjà lancée.




> *Swedish Association of Copyright (SFU)* - The judge Tomas Norström is a member of this discussion forum that holds seminars, debates and releases the Nordic Intellectual Property Law Review. Other members of this outfit? Henrik Pontén (Swedish Anti-Piracy Bureau), Monique Wadsted (movie industry lawyer) and Peter Danowsky (IFPI) - the latter is also a member of the board of the association.
> 
> *Swedish Association for the Protection of Industrial Property (SFIR)* - The judge Tomas Norström sits on the board of this association that works for stronger copyright laws. Last year they held the Nordic Championships in Intellectual Property Rights Process Strategies.
> 
> *.SE (The Internet Infrastructure Foundation)* - Tomas Norström works for the foundation that oversees the .se name domain and advises on domain name disputes. His colleague at the foundation? Monique Wadsted. Wadsted says she’s never met Norström although they have worked together.
> 
> Commenting on the revelations, Pirate Bay spokesman Peter Sunde brokep said, “Spectrial Cliffhanger in S01 with the verdict - S02 started with the judge being biased. Reality beats fiction yet again!”

----------


## Epike

Graaaannnddd maitre B, étant donné que le système d'accusation par IP est un peu un système de roulette russe, on peut tous éventuellement s'en prendre plein le c... sans même avoir téléchargé quoi que ce soit.

J'aimerais vous poser une petite question. Le fait que l'Europe, dont les lois prévalent (il me semble) sur celles des pays membres, décide que la coupure d'internet est interdite sans décision d'un juge, pourquoi l'Etat français s'entête t'il à faire voter cette loi?

Ce qui amène à me deuxième question, si cette galère nous tombe sur le coin de la tête, a t'on des recours au niveau européen pour faire annuler ce processus de risposte graduée dès le premier mail d'avertissement ou la France à t'elle légalement le droit de couper les connexions tout en étant en désaccord avec l'Europe?

Merci par avance  :;):

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

C'est marrant parce que justement je prévoyais de faire une news sur le retour de l'amendement 138 et la lutte fratricide qui oppose la France à l'Europe. Y'aurait de la mauvaise foi, de la méchanceté, des jeux de mots idiots, bref, tout ce qui a fait mon succès d'ici au Québec. C'est juste une question de temps, sachant que j'ai pratiquement terminé une news encore plus idiote sur...bah vous verrez bien  ::):

----------


## Epike

Merci Graannnd Maitre B pour votre éclairage futur qui je n'en doute pas sera aussi utile que futile  ::P:

----------


## Wobak

GMB, un avis sur ça ?

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/50...munication.htm

----------


## Stéphane.P

> GMB, un avis sur ça ?
> 
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/50...munication.htm


Heu.... j'ai raison d'avoir vraiment peur ????  ::o:

----------


## sissi

Ils veulent sanctionner ceux qui visualisent les sites de stream ... j'avais pas vu tiens...

----------


## Reizz

> Pour les nonistes...
> Pour les wiwistes...


Merci pour le lien.

Chez les wiwistes, j'adore la dernière phrase du communiqué sur la suppression de l'amendement 138 du paquet telecom européen :
http://www.jaimelesartistes.fr/press...ent_138_CP.pdf

j'aime aussi le cynisme du genre que notre projet de loi Création et Internet de toute façon n'entrait pas en contradiction avec l'amendement 138 mais on va quand même supprimer cet amendement pour éviter la confustion. (yavait pas de risque mais quand même !)
Amendement qui disait un truc à peine fondamental pour la démocratie : "_aucune restriction aux droits et libertés fondamentales des utilisateurs finaux ne doit être prise sans décision préalable de l’autorité judiciaire..."_

----------


## Neo_13

> Heu.... j'ai raison d'avoir vraiment peur ????


Certificat Thawte ou CACERT et chiffrage asymétrique avec signature.

Et ça devient interdit, on passe en stégano pour la clé et chiffrement symétrique des PJ.

Et ensuite, on chiffre aussi le canal façon vpn.

Etc...

A la fin, c'est toujours les chiffreurs qui gagnent, surtout quand les chiffreurs sont 1 000 000 000 et les déchiffreurs sont 10 000/100 000.

Sauf que quand tout le monde aura des dispositifs de sécurité de services secrets, les tâches courantes de police vont être moins facile.

----------


## Ashraam

Intervention ce soir sur TF1 de Jack Lang pour la loi Hadopi. Effarant.

La journaliste finit l'interview par une question fort à propos : 'Que pensez vous d'un poste au gouvernement ?' Le père Jack, à peine gêné...

----------


## Pinkipou

Jack  ::lol::  Lang

----------


## magnifique nom

Huhu




> _15H15_ - S’installe confortablement dans son fauteuil au dernier rang, les pieds sur le fauteuil de devant et se plonge dans la lecture d’un livre ancien. Rejette les liasses d’amendements sur le côté. Invective à l’occasion dans le brouhaha général à destination en général du député PCF Jean-Pierre Brard. Vote tout le temps et toujours en accord avec la ministre.
> _16H00_ - Se voit offrir un CD single par un collègue député UMP
> _17H00_ - Toujours au fond dans son livre avec les pieds sur les fauteuils. Vote toujours, et permet par exemple avec trois autres godillots UMP le rejet par vote à main levée à 12 voix contre 9 d’un amendement proposant pour les artistes une nouvelle source de rémunération issue de la publicité en ligne.
> Citations au compte-rendu officiel de séance, attaquant successivement Jean-Pierre Brard, député PCF et Patrick Bloche, député PS :
>  _La provocation, ça suffit !_ _C’est l’hôpital qui se moque de la charité !_

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> GMB, un avis sur ça ?
> 
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/50...munication.htm


J'avais eu l'occasion de dire que HADOPI va tout surveiller. Les débats se focalisent sur le P2P, mais il ne faut pas s'y tromper, HADOPI est là pour surveiller tout ce qui permet la contrefaçon des droits d'auteur, donc ça ne m'étonne, hélàs, trois fois hélàs, absolument pas. D'ailleurs, il serait presque absurde de ne s'acharner que sur le P2P sachant que plein d'autres moyens existent de contrefaire une oeuvre ed l'esprit.

----------


## Stéphane.P

> Certificat Thawte ou CACERT et chiffrage asymétrique avec signature.
> 
> Et ça devient interdit, on passe en stégano pour la clé et chiffrement symétrique des PJ.
> 
> Et ensuite, on chiffre aussi le canal façon vpn.
> 
> Etc...
> 
> A la fin, c'est toujours les chiffreurs qui gagnent, surtout quand les chiffreurs sont 1 000 000 000 et les déchiffreurs sont 10 000/100 000.
> ...


Heu d'accord, mais le mail, il va bien falloir le lire en clair à un moment ou à un autre. Par exemple chez le destinataire. Et si le mouchard est présent sur son poste ?

----------


## kaldanm

Je me demande...

Imaginons que ma ligne soit coupée, malgré contestations, suites aux differents courriers automatiques de Hadopi.

Une de mes premieres réaction, avec les recours juridiques, sera de faire opposition au prelevement de mon FAI.

Qu'est ce que je risque ? Est ce que le FAI, avec qui j'ai signé une offre triple-play sous des conditions particulieres, peux me forcer a payer ?

Et si entre temps je resilie (ou fait ecraser) cette ligne pour en ouvrir une autre au nom d'un autre membre du foyer ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Je me demande...
> 
> Imaginons que ma ligne soit coupée, malgré contestations, suites aux differents courriers automatiques de Hadopi.
> 
> Une de mes premieres réaction, avec les recours juridiques, sera de faire opposition au prelevement de mon FAI.
> 
> Qu'est ce que je risque ? Est ce que le FAI, avec qui j'ai signé une offre triple-play sous des conditions particulieres, peux me forcer a payer ?
> 
> Et si entre temps je resilie (ou fait ecraser) cette ligne pour en ouvrir une autre au nom d'un autre membre du foyer ?


Personne ne peut répondre à ta question car le projet de loi n'est qu'un projet justement. Il faut attendre le texte définitif pour se prononcer.

Wait and see.

----------


## Neo_13

> Personne ne peut répondre à ta question car le projet de loi n'est qu'un projet justement. Il faut attendre le texte définitif pour se prononcer.
> 
> Wait and see.


Et dans le droit des contrats, ya pas un truc du genre :
- Nul ne peut percevoir de paiement sans assumer la contrepartie prévue au contrat ? Sinon, ça ressemble à une amende, et il me semble que les sociétés privées ne peuvent pas la percevoir, l'amende.
Si pas de double peine :
- Nul ne peut être sanctionné pour une faute qui n'est pas de son fait (le FAI n'est pour rien dans tes actes contrefacteurs) ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Et dans le droit des contrats, ya pas un truc du genre :
> - Nul ne peut percevoir de paiement sans assumer la contrepartie prévue au contrat ? Sinon, ça ressemble à une amende, et il me semble que les sociétés privées ne peuvent pas la percevoir, l'amende.
> Si pas de double peine :
> - Nul ne peut être sanctionné pour une faute qui n'est pas de son fait (le FAI n'est pour rien dans tes actes contrefacteurs) ?


Le principe est que: tout ce que dit une loi, une loi postérieure peut le contredire. Donc, si la loi HADOPI dit noir alors qu'avant c'était blanc, ben c'est noir.

La seule chose que la loi doit respecter c'est la constitution française (enfin, le bloc de constitutionnalité) et les normes européennes impératives.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En gros ça sert à quoi les lois si on peut les transformr sans cesse ?
C'est un peu n'importe quoi.

----------


## Erokh

bein nan c'est normal: si certaines personnes abusent d'une loi par exemple, c'est plutôt pas mal de pouvoir dire "stop". Bon, c'est pas dire noir en face de blanc, mais quand même...

Et puis les lois sont avant tout des mesures prises pour gérer la société contemporaine à leur vote. Avec l'évolution de la société, il est normal de pouvoir contredire/affiner/dévier les lois, à partir du moment où on reste dans un procédé bien défini et démocratique

----------


## Neo_13

> Le principe est que: tout ce que dit une loi, une loi postérieure peut le contredire. Donc, si la loi HADOPI dit noir alors qu'avant c'était blanc, ben c'est noir.
> 
> La seule chose que la loi doit respecter c'est la constitution française (enfin, le bloc de constitutionnalité) et les normes européennes impératives.


Ouais, enfin là, ça me parait super casse gueule constitutionnellement parlant (meme si j'ai jamais dépassé le préambule  ::rolleyes:: ), parce que c'est la porte ouverte à toutes les fenetres là, si pour un simple problème de PI, on nique la totalité du droit fr et qu'on retombe aux dix commandements comme seule loi survivante d'hadopi.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> En gros ça sert à quoi les lois si on peut les transformr sans cesse ?
> C'est un peu n'importe quoi.


Non non non je t'assure que ça n'est pas n'importe quoi. Nous avons une hiérarchie des normes avec (pour schématiser violemment) le droit constitutionnel et le droit européen obligatoire au dessus, puis les lois et en dessous les décrets .

Une loi doit pouvoir être modifiée par une autre loi tant que cela suit un processus démocratique de vote. Comment veux tu gérer une société évolutive si tu es prisonnier de lois votées il y a 3 siècles par tes ancêtres ? En revanche, et pour éviter des abus, certains principes constitutionnels ne peuvent être défaits par les lois. C'est un système très fonctionnel. 

HADOPI en sera d'ailleurs peut être la légendaire exception qui en confirmera la règle. 




> Ouais, enfin là, ça me parait super casse gueule constitutionnellement parlant (meme si j'ai jamais dépassé le préambule ), parce que c'est la porte ouverte à toutes les fenetres là, si pour un simple problème de PI, on nique la totalité du droit fr et qu'on retombe aux dix commandements comme seule loi survivante d'hadopi.


On est bien d'accord. Reste à voir ce que dire le Conseil constitutionnel si la loi est votée.

----------


## Neo_13

> HADOPI en sera d'ailleurs peut être la légendaire exception qui en confirmera la règle.


Par rapport à la rétention de sureté où on garde enfermé des gens qui ont purgé leur peine au titre de ce qu'ils POURRAIENT faire et non de ce qu'ils ONT fait, c'est plus, moins, pareil ?

----------


## barbarian_bros

Ca y est le ministère de la propagande a bien fait son boulot, les députés UMP ont pas voulu facher le big boss; la loi Hadopi est adoptée par l'Assemblée Nationale....par 296 voix contre 233.

Mettez donc déjà quelques dizaines d'Euros de côté pour l'achat du mouchard (obligatoire et payant) car rappelons-le : cette loi ne punit pas le piratage d'oeuvre protégées par le droit d'auteur (pour ça ya la loi DADVSI) mais bien le défaut de sécurisation de la ligne....

Pas de mouchard : vous êtes coupables....

----------


## Ashraam

De toute façon, ce mouchard va recenser les actions entreprises sur l'ordinateur sur lequel il sera installé non ? Faudra t il en acheter plusieurs si l'on doit équiper plusieurs PC ?

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ca y est le ministère de la propagande a bien fait son boulot, les députés UMP ont pas voulu facher le big boss; la loi Hadopi est adoptée par l'Assemblée Nationale....par 296 voix conte 233.
> 
> Mettez donc déjà quelques dizaines d'Euros de côté pour l'achat du mouchar (obligatoire et payant) car rappelons-le : cette loi ne punit pas le piratage d'oeuvre protégées par le droit d'auteur (pour ça ya la loi DADVSI) mais bien le défaut de sécurisation de la ligne....
> 
> Pas de mouchard : vous êtes coupables....


Ouais mais l'union européenne a dit qu'elle était contre, du coup comment ça se présente cette histoire ? 

En plus c'est con comme truc, une IP c'est pas fixe, non ?  ::huh::

----------


## barbarian_bros

Bon il reste encore le passage devant le Sénat demain, mais ça devrait être une formalité. Plus qu'à espérer que quelqu'un saisisse le Conseil Constitutionnel....

N'empêche c'est beau le nombre de contrevérités qu'il y a eu dans les 2 camps mais surtout du côté du oui :

"Il faut mettre cette loi en place pour simplifier la sanction, car pour un jeune de 15 ans qui télécharge, 3 ans de prison c'est abstrait, il faut donc remplacer cette punition par une plus souple comme la suspension" (c'est pas mot à mot mais en gros c'est ce qu'a dit M. Le porte parole du groupe UMP.

Pourtant il me semble que la loi DADVSI ne sera pas abrogée, et que donc on ne remplace pas la possibilité d'une peine de prison pour contrefaçon par une coupure de l'accès internet, mais plutôt qu'on ajoute à un risque de peine de prison la possibilité de couper l'accès....

---------- Post ajouté à 17h05 ----------

Pour l'IP, si elle n'est pas fixe, elle est louée, et l'HADOPI pourra demander très facilement à ton FAI à qui était attribuée telle IP tel jour à telle heure (enfin dans la limite de conservation de ces données par le FAI)

----------


## ERISS

> pour éviter des abus, certains principes constitutionnels ne peuvent être défaits par les lois. C'est un système très fonctionnel. 
> 
> HADOPI en sera d'ailleurs peut être la légendaire exception qui en confirmera la règle.


Des exceptions à la Constitution il y en a très souvent. Rarement de manière évidente (cf émeutes banlieue), souvent dans une interprétation des textes (cf les déportations actuelles).

----------


## chaosdémon

Pour que l'on reçoive un avertissement,il faut que la major porte plainte a hadopi ou l'autorité peut se saisir d'elle même?    Maintenant on va voir ce qu'en pense chirac,giscard et les autres membres du conseil constitutionnel .

----------


## Neo_13

> Pour l'IP, si elle n'est pas fixe, elle est louée, et l'HADOPI pourra demander très facilement à ton FAI à qui était attribuée telle IP tel jour à telle heure (enfin dans la limite de conservation de ces données par le FAI)


Sauf que 2 postes du réseau peuvent parfaitement avoir la même IP... Mais le système ne désignera qu'un seul coupable, l'autre étant, de fait, un hacker. Donc la preuve ne vaut que si l'HADOPI peut controler ton IP DIRECTEMENT, c'est à dire sans routeur entre toi et le truc du controle. Autrement dit entre toi et ta box. Après, l'info n'est pas fiable.

D'ailleurs, plein de gens ont de ip fixes... C'est pas pour autant qu'ils sont dispensés de mdp pour se connecter à leur banque.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Sauf que 2 postes du réseau peuvent parfaitement avoir la même IP... Mais le système ne désignera qu'un seul coupable, l'autre étant, de fait, un hacker. Donc la preuve ne vaut que si l'HADOPI peut controler ton IP DIRECTEMENT, c'est à dire sans routeur entre toi et le truc du controle. Autrement dit entre toi et ta box. Après, l'info n'est pas fiable.
> 
> D'ailleurs, plein de gens ont de ip fixes... C'est pas pour autant qu'ils sont dispensés de mdp pour se connecter à leur banque.


Mouais mouais...bon, en gros c'est pas encore au point cette histoire, quoi... :tired:

----------


## Erokh

> Pour que l'on reçoive un avertissement,il faut que la major porte plainte a hadopi ou l'autorité peut se saisir d'elle même?    Maintenant on va voir ce qu'en pense chirac,giscard et les autres membres du conseil constitutionnel .


D'après jaimelesartistes.com, que je viens de parcourir, il faut que le créateur (ou je suppose son représentant, en l'occurence sa major) saisisse la Haute Autorité, après avoir constaté par lui-même le piratage de son oeuvre.
Comment le constater sans violer la loi, comment prouver les faits (et comment la haute autorité va-t-elle déterminer si oui ou non la "plainte" est recevable), comment déterminer l'identité du contrevenant, ça forcément c'est pas dit...

D'ailleurs d'après ce truc, je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre comment ça se passe (et je suis encore moins sûr que les gars ayant créé ça le comprenne non plus): le "créateur" floué, il va devoir se rabouller en disant "mon disque est piraté c'est pas bien" et c'est tout? Ou alors il devra fournir une source (genre un torrent?)? Forcément il ne pourra pas venir avec énormément de détails en fait, puisque c'est la "Haute Autorité" (putain quel nom pompeux!) qui est sensée les récupérer, non?
Je suppose (en tout cas j'espère!) que c'est précisé dans le texte de loi complet, parce que sinon ça va être un joyeux bordel...

Franchement, ça sent pas bon cette histoire

----------


## barbarian_bros

Heu dans le cas d'un réseau local, c'est l'IP du modem/routeur qui est pris en compte, pas celle de chaque poste (qui est une IP locale seulement).
Le Mail, le recommandé et la coupures sont adressés au propriétaire de l'abonnement, puisque comme dans tout abonnement de ligne de télécommunication, le titulaire est responsable de tout ce qui passe par cette ligne.

Que je télécharge de mon ordi branché en ethernet sur la box ou depuis celui de ma copine branché en Wi-Fi, l'Hadopi ne voit que l'IP de la box. L'abonnement étant au nom de ma copine, c'est elle qui reçoit le mail (sur une adresse @FAI.fr qu'on regarde jamais....

D'ailleurs si elle se fait couper l'abonnement (et continue à le payer), Logiquement je devrais pouvoir m'abonner à mon nom chez un autre FAI, preuve que cette loi sert à rien (si t'as les moyens de payer plusieurs abonnements).

Autant dire que le but 'pédagogique' de la loi sera atteint quand des milliers de parents recevront des recommandés parceque leurs enfants Ados téléchargent....

----------


## Thuwe

> Mouais mouais...bon, en gros c'est pas encore au point cette histoire, quoi...


Si c'est très au point.

C'est le titulaire de l'abonnement internet qui est "coupable". Si tu as un routeur, tu n'es relié au net que par une seule IP (celle entre le routeur et le FAI), sur ton réseau, donc derrière (ou devant ca dépend des cycles lunaires) ton routeur, c'est ce dernier qui gère des IPs dites "privées" (en général elle débute par 192.168).

Reste que si un hacker utilise ton IP pour télécharger le dernier Laurie, c'est toi qui est coupable, sauf si tu as installé le logiciel espion (que tu auras sans doute du acheter au prix fort) pour prouver ta bonne foi.

Maintenant vis-à-vis de l'europe, l'HADOPI devra sans doute revoir sa copie quand le fameux "paquet telecom" sera voté au parlement européen. A ce moment là la France devra retranscrire cette loi européenne dans nos lois et on verra ce que ca peut donner (mais à priori ca peut prendre un peu de temps).

D'içi là, Big Brother is watching you sauf si le conseil constitutionnel est saisi et se prononce contre (mais là j'ai aucune idée des chances que ca arrive).

----------


## Erokh

> Heu dans le cas d'un réseau local, c'est l'IP du modem/routeur qui est pris en compte, pas celle de chaque poste (qui est une IP locale seulement).
> Le Mail, le recommandé et la coupures sont adressés au propriétaire de l'abonnement, puisque comme dans tout abonnement de ligne de télécommunication, le titulaire est responsable de tout ce qui passe par cette ligne.
> 
> Que je télécharge de mon ordi branché en ethernet sur la box ou depuis celui de ma copine branché en Wi-Fi, l'Hadopi ne voit que l'IP de la box. L'abonnement étant au nom de ma copine, c'est elle qui reçoit le mail (sur une adresse @FAI.fr qu'on regarde jamais....
> 
> D'ailleurs si elle se fait couper l'abonnement (et continue à le payer), Logiquement je devrais pouvoir m'abonner à mon nom chez un autre FAI, preuve que cette loi sert à rien (si t'as les moyens de payer plusieurs abonnements).
> 
> Autant dire que le but 'pédagogique' de la loi sera atteint quand des milliers de parents recevront des recommandés parceque leurs enfants Ados téléchargent....


Sans même se faire couper la ligne, si tu es un vil piratin, il suffit que ta copine, qui ne télécharge pas, installe le mouchard sur son PC. Pendant ce temps tu pourras toujours "DL du pr0n" à foison puisque ta copine pourra apporter la "preuve" qu'elle n'est pas coupable...

Même si le mouchard est un sniffeur de réseau, les box sont des switches, ce qui signifie que les paquets destinés au portable ne sont envoyés qu'au portable. DOnc ce qui est destiné au fixe ne sera jamais vu par le protable. Et c'est d'autant plus vrai avec la différence wifi/ethernet

----------


## barbarian_bros

@Erokh : T'inquiètes pas je suis parfaitement au courant de ce que je pourrais continuer à faire ou non.

Le problème dans le cas que tu cite étant que lorsque le portable est éteint, y'a plus de mouchard sur le réseau.... A moins que je le fasse tourner sur une machine virtuelle entache de fond....

Enfin la question n'est pas de discuter ici de comment ceux qui savent se servir de leur machine pourront continuer leurs activités coupables, mais plutôt de s'inquiéter d'une volonté d'Orwellisation de la société.
Parceque même si le côté piratage et coupure disparait un jour. On restera dans une société où il faut qu'on puisse à chaque instant suivre tous tes faits et gestes, y compris sur le net.
Le Spyware et la  'liste blanche des sites autorisés sur les point Wi-Fi gratuits' (tiens j'ai pas suivi si c'était toujours dans le texte cette notion), ça rappelle ce que font certaines république dites 'démocratiques' en  Asie. Sauf qu'eux au moins ont le courage de ne pas s'avancer masqués derrière une soit-disant loi de lutte contre le piratage, tout le monde sait là-bas qu'on ne trouve en ligne que ce qui est autorisé par l'Etat.

----------


## Neo_13

Prix de la Loi : 100 000 000€ au bas mot en invest' (c'est la Loi qui veut, donc c'est l'Etat qui paye) sans parler des frais de fonctionnement (plusieurs € par IP identifiée x 100 000 IP par jour)
Budgeté : 6 700 000€/an

Va y avoir un soucis.

----------


## sissi

> Prix de la Loi : 100 000 000€ au bas mot en invest' (c'est la Loi qui veut, donc c'est l'Etat qui paye) sans parler des frais de fonctionnement (plusieurs € par IP identifiée x 100 000 IP par jour)
> Budgeté : 6 700 000€/an
> 
> Va y avoir un soucis.


http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/50...t-millions.htm

----------


## Silver

Bien que ce soit trop tard, hier plus d'une centaine de producteurs indépendants ont publié une lettre ouverte sur Libération soulevant des points plus importants en ce qui concerne la sauvergarde de la musique et des artistes : Hadopi : la création sacrifiée.

Dommage que ça s'apparente à un coup de pet dans l'eau.  :Emo:

----------


## lysander1

Hop, Hadopi est Hadopté !  ::(:

----------


## barbarian_bros

> D'après jaimelesartistes.com, que je viens de parcourir, il faut que le créateur (ou je suppose son représentant, en l'occurence sa major) saisisse la Haute Autorité, après avoir constaté par lui-même le piratage de son oeuvre.
> Comment le constater sans violer la loi, comment prouver les faits (et comment la haute autorité va-t-elle déterminer si oui ou non la "plainte" est recevable), comment déterminer l'identité du contrevenant, ça forcément c'est pas dit...
> 
> D'ailleurs d'après ce truc, je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre comment ça se passe (et je suis encore moins sûr que les gars ayant créé ça le comprenne non plus): le "créateur" floué, il va devoir se rabouller en disant "mon disque est piraté c'est pas bien" et c'est tout? Ou alors il devra fournir une source (genre un torrent?)? Forcément il ne pourra pas venir avec énormément de détails en fait, puisque c'est la "Haute Autorité" (putain quel nom pompeux!) qui est sensée les récupérer, non?
> Je suppose (en tout cas j'espère!) que c'est précisé dans le texte de loi complet, parce que sinon ça va être un joyeux bordel...
> 
> Franchement, ça sent pas bon cette histoire


C'est pas l'artiste qui va se coltiner tout le travail, mais ses producteurs qui vont employer de gens (ou plutôt demander à des sociétés privées spécialisée) de surveiller la présence d'oeuvres de leur catalogue sur les réseau eDonkey et sur les trackers Torrent (principalement).
Une fois que la société accréditée, aura relevé une centaine d'ip partageant un des fichier incriminés, elle transmettra  à l'Hadopi. 
L'Hadopi décidera devant ces indices (ip et nom/taille du fichier) si l'infraction est avérée ou non et mettra en place la première étape de la riposte :
Contacter le FAI avec la date, l'heure exacte et l'IP incriminée pour obtenir les coordonnées de l'abonné (nom, adresse postale, numéro de ligne téléphonique, adresse mail chez le FAI.), on t'inscrit dans le fichier puis envoi automatique du mail d'avertissement. Pas de contestation possible à ce niveau là.

Si dans les 6 mois tu es repris (ou si ton IP usurpée est reprise) : envoi automatique du recommandé (toujours après validation de l'infraction par l'HADOPI, mais avec des objectif de milliers de mails par jour, faudra pas qu'ils réfléchissent trop longtemps).
Toujours pas de contestation possible. Au passage, tu remonte dans le fichier des délinquants et tu reprends pour  6 mois de 'sursis'.

T'as pas de bol, tu te refait coincer et ça fait pas 6 mois que tu as reçus le recommandé :
Coupure d'accès internet, tu continues à payer l'abonnement.
Là tu peux contester, et donc prouver ta bonne foi en disant que tu as bien le SPYWAR...'Logiciel de sécurisation certifié Hadopi' qui enregistre tous les fichiers téléchargés sur les réseaux d'échange, qu'il tourne sans relache depuis 1 an et que tu ne télécharge rien. 

1: tu as bien le spyware : on vérifie que tu n'as rien téléchargé d'illégal, on te rend ton accès internet (mais pas les 6mois à 1 an d'abonement que tu auras payé entre temps sans avoir d'accès, c'est long une procédure).
D'ailleurs c'est pratique une surveillance permanente., le spyware devrait pouvoir envoyer les mail lui même si il détecte un téléchargement illégal, ça m'étonne qu'ils y ait pas pensé.

2: tu n'as pas le spyware, tu es coupable de ne pas avoir sécurisé ta ligne. Donc tu la ferme et tiens vu que ça fait 20000 personnes qui sont dans ton cas on va finir par créer une amende pour les gens comme toi (pas prévu mais ça risque bien d'arriver un jour).


Et si tu partageais seulement tes vidéos de vacances, fallait pas que le fichier fasse 700Mo et que le titre soit 'les randonneurs à st-tropez'.
Quoi vous pensez vraiment que les ayant-droit vont perdre du temps à vérifier que c'est bien leur film sous ce titre? ça ressemble un peu, c'est bon, partager ce fichier est bien un "*fait pouvant constituer une infraction*" Comme précisé dans la loi, tu peux être puni. Il parait que demander de remplacer ça par "fait *constituant* une infraction" c'est le reflet d'une opposition systématique (d'après le rapporteur Riester)

----------


## flbl

> Heu dans le cas d'un réseau local, c'est l'IP du modem/routeur qui est pris en compte, pas celle de chaque poste (qui est une IP locale seulement).
> Le Mail, le recommandé et la coupures sont adressés au propriétaire de l'abonnement, puisque comme dans tout abonnement de ligne de télécommunication, le titulaire est responsable de tout ce qui passe par cette ligne.


Et dans le cas où tu utilises une seedbox, c'est la société qui l'héberge propriétaire de l'ip qui va recevoir le courrier et comme elle est située dans un autre pays que la France elle va juste ignorer le courrier et si accessoirement elle est aussi FAI, elle ne va pas se couper son propre accès.

A part détourner le montant d'une licence globale vers les poches de sociétés d'hébergement de seedbox et autre vpn à la ipredator, cette loi n'aura aucun effet.

----------


## gwenladar

> Et dans le cas où tu utilises une seedbox, c'est la société qui l'héberge propriétaire de l'ip qui va recevoir le courrier et comme elle est située dans un autre pays que la France elle va juste ignorer le courrier et si accessoirement elle est aussi FAI, elle ne va pas se couper son propre accès.
> 
> A part détourner le montant d'une licence globale vers les poches de sociétés d'hébergement de seedbox et autre vpn à la ipredator, cette loi n'aura aucun effet.


Eh oui... C ets con quand meme hein 

Par contre effectivement , le gouvernement va pouvoir se regorger (rengorger?) que le nombre d ip fr diminue sur les reseaux p2p..

----------


## SAYA

> les députés UMP ont pas voulu fâcher le big boss;


NiKo  :B): leur avait filé deux cent lignes par jour séparant le premier vote du deuxième : "je dois aller à l'assemblée, je dois voter l'Hadopi" sinon  ::siffle::  je vous laisse deviner !




> Mettez donc déjà quelques dizaines d'Euros de côté pour l'achat du mouchard


...



> Pas de mouchard : vous êtes coupables


... Ils peuvent se brosser déjà qu'on est archi "plumé"  : vont nous mettre en prison ? Elles sont déjà archi bondées...  et je parle pas des tribunaux qui seront saisis déjà que la Justice ne s'en sort pas !
Rira bien qui rira le dernier :^_^:

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Parce qu'ils ont vraiment l'intention de mettre un mouchard ????

----------


## Jolaventur

> Parce qu'ils ont vraiment l'intention de mettre un mouchard ????


Bien sur...

Je ne suit plus du tout cette histoire tellement ça me sidère.
Je savais bien que l'ump c'était que des gros moutons suceur de lobby et c'est pour ça que je vote pour d'autres mais alors là j'en reste sur le cul. ::|: 

N'empêche il nous ont déja fait le coup avec la LEN puis la DADVSI, vous avez vraiment cru qu'il allait pas remettre le couvert la droite décomplexé.
Que vous êtes naïfs.

Donc maintenant on compte sur vous pour réfléchir en 2012 quand vous serez dans l'isoloir et pas faire l'électeur godillot.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Mais ils veulent le mettre comment leur mouchard ?

Ca veut dire qu'ils peuvent voir sur tous les sites où l'on vas ? Genre c'est de l'écoute téléphonique moderne et permanente ?

----------


## gwenladar

> Mais ils veulent le mettre comment leur mouchard ?
> 
> Ca veut dire qu'ils peuvent voir sur tous les sites où l'on vas ? Genre c'est de l'écoute téléphonique moderne et permanente ?


Le mouchard n est pas obligatoire, ils ne le mettent pas.

Par contre si ton ip est captee, *sans mouchard tu ne peux pas te defendre*, donc si tu veux etre clean, tu vas devoir l installer. 

Il est payant et non-interoperable.  (D ailleurs si la loi t avais impose de l installer, aurait il pu etre payant, ca serait de la vente forcee, non?)

Les specifications de ce mouchard ont ete reportee au decret d apllication, ainsi que son champs d application.

Par contre en regardant les debats, il ressort que ce mouchard devrait pouvoir suivrent les flux, filtrer les protocoles et les adresses ou tu va, puisquil y aura liste noire de site par exemple.  Donc il regardera bien ou tu vas quand tu y vas et ce que tu utilises comme truc.

Ah et communiquera avec un systeme central pour des mises a jour... Ce qui est la porte ouverte a la collections de donnees etc... (et vu comme ils ont cons, une porte ouverte au hacking si ca se trouve)

J attends toujours de voir une ENTREPRISE accepter qu on regarde ses flux, surtout une multinationale: mon pc portable que j utilise a la maison appartient a mon entreprise suisse, j attends de voir le decret leur imposant un mouchard ....

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Le mouchard n est pas obligatoire, ils ne le mettent pas.
> 
> Par contre si ton ip est captee, *sans mouchard tu ne peux pas te defendre*, donc si tu veux etre clean, tu vas devoir l installer. 
> 
> Il est payant et non-interoperable.  (D ailleurs si la loi t avais impose de l installer, aurait il pu etre payant, ca serait de la vente forcee, non?)
> 
> Les specifications de ce mouchard ont ete reportee au decret d apllication, ainsi que son champs d application.
> 
> Par contre en regardant les debats, il ressort que ce mouchard devrait pouvoir suivrent les flux, filtrer les protocoles et les adresses ou tu va, puisquil y aura liste noire de site par exemple.  Donc il regardera bien ou tu vas quand tu y vas et ce que tu utilises comme truc.
> ...


Ok, ba c'est réglé je n'accepterai pas ce mouchard. Mais que veut tu dire "si mon IP est captée" ? Tu parles par exemple sur les réseaux P2P ?

Je suppose qu'ils ne peuvent pas surveiller sur quel site tu vas sans mouchard sinon ça serait comme de l'écoute téléphonique non ?

----------


## gwenladar

> Ok, ba c'est réglé je n'accepterai pas ce mouchard. Mais que veut tu dire "si mon IP est captée" ? Tu parles par exemple sur les réseaux P2P ?


Oui je parle bien de ca, le truc etant qu ils considerent que si cest ton IP c est toi (enfin le propietaire de la ligne) et le truc qu on te reproche c est non securisationde la ligne.

Du coup si y a du spoofing d IP, tu l as dans le cul sans mouchard parce que meme si tu prouve c pas possible gt pas la, il diront tu avais aps securiser ta ligne (tu n avais aps de mouchard) donc tu est bien coupable de defgaut de securisation

Magnifique n est ce pas? ( ou comment force l installation du mouchard sans le rendre obligatoire)

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Oui je parle bien de ca, le truc etant qu ils considerent que si cest ton IP c est toi (enfin le propietaire de la ligne) et le truc qu on te reproche c est non securisationde la ligne.
> 
> Du coup si y a du spoofing d IP, tu l as dans le cul sans mouchard parce que meme si tu prouve c pas possible gt pas la, il diront tu avais aps securiser ta ligne (tu n avais aps de mouchard) donc tu est bien coupable de defgaut de securisation
> 
> Magnifique n est ce pas? ( ou comment force l installation du mouchard sans le rendre obligatoire)


Je vois, mais est ce que il ne peut pas y avoir une faille comme pour les radars automatiques : tu te fais prendre par le radar ok mais tu peux dire que ce n'est pas toi qui conduisait, dans lequel cas le proprio paie l'amende mais pas de retrait de points et on ne peut pas t'obliger à dénoncer qui conduisait. 

Est ce que ceci n'est pas transposable ? Tu peux prêter ta connexion internet par wifi par exemple, et si il y a un incident dire que ce n'est pas toi ?

En tout cas ça me dépasse, et quand je vois cette oligarchie d'artiste qui poussent le gouvernement à faire ça, j'espère que personne n'achètera leur musique en retour. C'est complétement idiot cette loi ! Pour quelqu'un qui télécharge par ce qu'il n'a pas les moyens de se payer un album ça va changer quoi maintenant ? Il va plus pouvoir télécharger mais il n'aura toujours pas les moyens d'acheter l'album !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le problème c'est que tu ne sais même pas contre quoi tu te défends, ils ne sont pas tenus de donner le nom du/des fichier(s) suspects.

----------


## Neo_13

> J attends toujours de voir une ENTREPRISE accepter qu on regarde ses flux, surtout une multinationale: mon pc portable que j utilise a la maison appartient a mon entreprise suisse, j attends de voir le decret leur imposant un mouchard ....


Pas besoin de connection internet pour utiliser son portable à la maison, répondront-ils... Tu peux aller télétravailler dans un cybercafé ou chez un ami (Albanel inside)

----------


## Neo_13

> Je vois, mais est ce que il ne peut pas y avoir une faille comme pour les radars automatiques : tu te fais prendre par le radar ok mais tu peux dire que ce n'est pas toi qui conduisait, dans lequel cas le proprio paie l'amende mais pas de retrait de points et on ne peut pas t'obliger à dénoncer qui conduisait.


HADOPI a plus de pouvoir que n'importe quel juge d'instruction, même en antiterrorisme (déclaration juste d'une ex ministre de la justice)

Ta problématique de droit, ils s'en branlent, ils sont, de fait, placés au dessus par la présomption de culpabilité, l'appel non suspensif, l'impossibilité de contestation etc... 

C'est pas la première fois que ces méthodes existent. Une des fois précédentes, ils ont brulé Jacques de Molay pour hérésie parce qu'il a pas voulu dire où il foutait son pognon légalement acquis. Heureusement, les résultats modernes ont un peu évolués... En france au moins.

----------


## chaosdémon

Normalement le recours au juge est possible avant 30 jours après le prononcé de la coupure et est suspensif.  Une question pour les iphones ils peuvent étre chopés si ils sont sur le résau sfr ou équivalent (donc pas sur du wifi)?

----------


## Neo_13

> Normalement le recours au juge est possible avant 30 jours après le prononcé de la coupure et est suspensif.


 Lien ?



> Une question pour les iphones ils peuvent étre chopés si ils sont sur le résau sfr ou équivalent (donc pas sur du wifi)?


Par quel miracle pourrait il en être autrement


Et pour les opérateurs internationaux, quand ta connection est coupée (et que tu payes ton abonnement en plus), aucune loi au monde ne peut les empecher de te vendre une question allemande (vodafone, par exemple), non impactée par hadopi puisque l'injonctionde coupure ne passe pas les forntières. Super, une plus values pour neuf/sfr/vivendi/*universal*/vodafone (tiens donc)...

----------


## chaosdémon

Les iphones ont une ip ?  pour le recours en justice je n'ai plus de source exacte.

----------


## Neo_13

> Les iphones ont une ip ?  pour le recours en justice je n'ai plus de source exacte.


Et comment se connecteraient ils à un réseau "internet" sans adresse ip ?

Et pour le recours, c'était une hypothèse, pour l'instant l'appel n'est pas suspensif.

----------


## BSRobin

> Et comment se connecteraient ils à un réseau "internet" sans adresse ip ?


Par une surcouche pourrie à la AOL de l'époque des modems. (c'est suggestion de possibilité technique, hein.)

"Ouais, j'ai internet ! Ouais, je peux faire de jeux ... Ah tiens non...
Ah tiens si, mais je débouche aux states ... Ah cool  ::|: ."

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

AOL  :Emo: 

La grande époque...Ou comment dégoûter les gens d'utiliser l'internet 2.0.

----------


## Neo_13

> Par une surcouche pourrie à la AOL de l'époque des modems. (c'est suggestion de possibilité technique, hein.)
> 
> "Ouais, j'ai internet ! Ouais, je peux faire de jeux ... Ah tiens non...
> Ah tiens si, mais je débouche aux states ... Ah cool ."


Alors ce serait SFR qui serait attaqué par hadopi (en fait ce sera le cas, les tel 3G sont rarement dotée d'une adresse routable), et SFR s'occupera de savoir qui DL sur son réseau... A mais attend... Mais il le savent déjà puisque tu signes avec ton sang que tu DLra pas, qu'il trace le moindre octet qu'ils t'envoient et que de toute façon, leur putain de proxy filtre tout.

----------


## chaosdémon

Et si avec ton téléphone portable tu télécharge avec un wifi ,tu n'a rien par contre?

----------


## Neo_13

> Et si avec ton téléphone portable tu télécharge avec un wifi ,tu n'a rien par contre?


Sauf si c'est un wifi d'opérateur commercial.

----------


## lokideath

Je viens de voir ca en passant sur Le Monde :
_Loi Hadopi : le Conseil constitutionnel censure le dispositif de riposte graduée
Le Conseil constitutionnel a censuré mercredi le dispositif de riposte graduée contenu dans la loi Création et Internet (Hadopi)._
http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=...meta=&aq=f&oq=

J'étais complètement passé à coté pour ma part, mais que fait Grand_Maître_B ?  ::o:

----------


## LaVaBo

> _Le Conseil constitutionnel a censuré mercredi le dispositif de riposte graduée contenu dans la loi Création et Internet (Hadopi)._
> http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=...meta=&aq=f&oq=


 Tu es sûr ? Tous les liens que renvoie google disent "devrait censurer", "va probablement censurer" etc...

----------


## Septa

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/131...e-graduee.html

----------


## Sheraf

?

----------


## Septa

Ouais enfin on sait pas encore ce qui a été censuré.

Ha si en fait...
Pas de riposte gradué...

Salaud de client qui appelle quand je lis l'article. ::ninja::

----------


## TheToune

Il semble que c'est donc le respect de la présomption d'innocence et le fait que internet soit aujourd'hui un droit fondamental qui l'ai remporté ...
Tout n'est pas perdu pour le respect des droits individuel et nos libertés ...  :;):

----------


## LaVaBo

Christine... Tu sors !
:robinsdesbois:

Z'allez me faire la circulation
:francoisperusse:

Casse toi pov' c****
:présidentiel:

Sa carrière commence à fortement sentir le pâté  ::lol::

----------


## Ashraam

Merde, moi qui avais déjà envisager d'émigrer, ralala  ::P:

----------


## lokideath

> Tu es sûr ? Tous les liens que renvoie google disent "devrait censurer", "va probablement censurer" etc...


Hum normalement ca te lâche le flux d'actualité en premier, c'est pour ca que je l'ai mis :
http://news.google.fr/news?hl=fr&q=L...num=1&ct=title

Mais après c'est peut être un problème de configuration, je sais pas. Enfin maintenant on ne se pose plus la question  :;):

----------


## FixB

Trop fort !
Quel belle gifle offerte a notre cher gouvernement. C'est beau comme un backstab juste avant l'uber  ::):

----------

